# A movie review thread



## xakulax

Seeing how many of us find our self's here from time to time I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where we can post are own reviews of movies we have seen lately or would recommend. I also hope this thread helps prevents anyone from spending money on a movie they wish they hadn't i'm looking at you A MILLION WAYS TO DIE IN THE WEST I want my hour and 16 min back!



*Thread rules are simple * 

Be honest and have your own rating system


----------



## Sunburn

Recently viewed:
American Hustle........................... C
Dallas Buyers Club.........................C+
The Lego Movie............................A
12 Years A Slave...........................B-
Gravity........................................D
The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug......D


----------



## bbdad

Recently seen:

Malefocent.....B (I liked the different take on the story)
X-Men DofFP...... A (The Quicksilver kitchen scene is just too awesome)
Amazing Spider Man 2..... B+ (Love story is over powering for some, but it is crucial to character development)
Captain America 2..... A+ GREAT MOVIE


----------



## GTdad

Godzilla (3D version):

Me, a B. Great special effects partially outweighed by the fact that Godzilla himself appeared in something like 5% of the movie, and the fact that he was there to "restore balance" required more of a suspension of belief than I was really capable of

My boys (11 and 13), A++++, so it was worth the money.


----------



## soccermom2three

I don't go to the movies as often as I like but I did go see The Lego Movie with my 8 year old and 16 year old. I was not expecting much and thought I would be bored but I was pleasantly surprised. I thought it was very funny. I give it an A.


----------



## pidge70

bbdad said:


> Recently seen:
> 
> Malefocent.....B (I liked the different take on the story)
> X-Men DofFP...... A (The Quicksilver kitchen scene is just too awesome)
> Amazing Spider Man 2..... B+ (Love story is over powering for some, but it is crucial to character development)
> Captain America 2..... A+ GREAT MOVIE


OMG! I want to see every one of those. Ok, not so much Spider Man but, def the other ones. Stupid low carb diet is keeping me from movies......lol


----------



## arbitrator

*I haven't really seen a movie at the local movie-house since Dajango Unchained ~ So let's just rate that one "T+" ~ for Tarantino!*


----------



## bbdad

I go to the movie, regardless of my diet. I have a body building show in a couple months. When I go to the show, I just take along a bag of roasted, unsalted almonds to eat during the movie. Low carb problem SOLVED!


----------



## Caribbean Man

GTdad said:


> Godzilla (3D version):
> 
> Me, a B. Great special effects partially outweighed by the fact that Godzilla himself appeared in something like 5% of the movie, and the fact that he was there to "restore balance" required more of a suspension of belief than I was really capable of
> 
> My boys (11 and 13), A++++, so it was worth the money.


Yup, I liked the part Godzilla played in the movie.
He came in like a real cowboy, got rid of the trash and went back into the sea.
Great Movie, but I couldn't convince my wife to go see it.
The cinematography was out of this world.
A+++

300, Rise Of An Empire.
Excellent movie.
I like the fact that the script didn't stray too far from the historical facts. In the Archemenid [ Persian] empire , women did the same tasks as men. There were actually female generals in the Persian army, and Xerxes relied heavily on the military skill of one of his female generals , Arthenesia. She was literally a thorn in the sides of the Greek navy.
A+++

Noah - Staring Russell Crowe.
A great movie imo. 
I still think about the profound philosophical underpinings of the movie.
I loved the script.
A+


Next movie release I'm anticipating is Sylvester's Stallones ,_The Expendables III_

Hope it brings back some testosterone to the screen, like its predecessors.


----------



## Caribbean Man

arbitrator said:


> *I haven't really seen a movie at the local movie-house since Dajango Unchained ~ So let's just rate that one "T+" ~ for Tarantino!*


Django was good and full of Tarantino usual *shocking* style.


----------



## Thunder7

GTdad said:


> Godzilla (3D version):
> 
> Me, a B. Great special effects partially outweighed by the fact that Godzilla himself appeared in something like 5% of the movie, and the fact that he was there to "restore balance" required more of a suspension of belief than I was really capable of
> 
> My boys (11 and 13), A++++, so it was worth the money.


I really liked Godzilla. But I was disappointed I didn't LOVE it. My conclusion at the end was that I was disappointed that I can no longer be 'wowed' by a movie and its special effects. Not like the very first viewing of Jurassic Park. That was awesome. But it was so new and had never been done before.


----------



## xakulax

Just finished watching an early viewing of it edge of tomorrow and all I can say is wow! It is an excellent film with some of the best sci- fi storytelling I've seen in years. Keep in mind the movie is an adaptation of Japanese novel all you need is kill the film does not completely live up to the novel but does do a good job in maintaining the core theme of the book while at the same time adding a new twist to the story which I did enjoy this is definitely a movie worth checking out.


Acting……..A

Plot………….b+

Special effects……..A+++


----------



## heartsbeating

Definitely want to see Lego Movie, Maleficent, Godzilla and Spiderman.... I'm hesitant about the latest X-Men, might wait for that on itunes.

Can I just throw the Muppets movie in here? Because we laughed our asses off the whole way through. Flight of the Conchords meshed with the Muppets and Ricky Gervais = brilliant.


----------



## xakulax

heartsbeating said:


> Definitely want to see Lego Movie, Maleficent, Godzilla and Spiderman.... *I'm hesitant about the latest X-Men, might wait for that on itunes*.
> 
> Can I just throw the Muppets movie in here? Because we laughed our asses off the whole way through. Flight of the Conchords meshed with the Muppets and Ricky Gervais = brilliant.




X Men Days of Future past is actually a solid film you won't be disappointed.


----------



## heartsbeating

xakulax said:


> X Men Days of Future past is actually a solid film you won't be disappointed.


How did you rate the Wolverine movie?


----------



## FormerSelf

Godzilla is the first film I've seen in the theater for a while. I enjoyed it...it really established well the helplessness of humanity compared to the hulking _kaiju_...which was more effective than Pacific Rim (another kaiju film). I guess I love giant monsters stomping on civilization...but this one really conveys how destructive giant forces of nature could be.

I liked the look of this Godzilla, although many complained he looked a bit chubby. It _did_ remind me of my tubby cat.








I loved how his spines charges up before he blasted energy from his breath. I also liked how the monsters did what they did with little care about the humans.

It's going to be interesting to see the actors who play husband (Aaron Taylor-Johnson) and wife (Elizabeth Olsen, the Olsen twins' little sister) in Godzilla play brother and sister in Avengers 2 as The Scarlet Witch & Quicksilver. Yes, Quicksilver character featured in FOX's X-Men Days of Future Past will be in Marvel Studios' Avengers 2, but different actor and story altogether...as Marvel do not have the film rights to use the term "mutant".and obviously can't mention QS's father, Magneto.
Avengers' Quicksliver & Scarlet Witch:









Yes, I'm a nerd.


----------



## heartsbeating

The Grand Budapest Hotel = cinema worthy.

I think my rankings of movies fall into 3 categories: cinema worthy / wait for apple tv / I feel ripped off.


----------



## RandomDude

300 2

6/10

Would be a 5/10 if not for Eva Green, the entertainment value for me is much less then the first and I was rather bored. 6/10 is an objective score, if subjective, I would rate it a 2; as I can't stand the BS against the Persians when they were in fact, the truly civilised of the ancient world and were anti-slavery (unlike the Greeks - such hypocrisy in hollywood!)

Xmen, Days of Future Past

8/10

Loved it, great movie, but fell short of my expectations from the first - but this is a subjective thing (Subjective score 7.5/10). They really tied everything well, with great scenes and a very memorable one with quicksilver that sent me cracking up for days to come. Could have been more epic - would have liked Magneto's theme from FC to play in his scenes but oh well.



> In the Archemenid [ Persian] empire , women did the same tasks as men. There were actually female generals in the Persian army, and Xerxes relied heavily on the military skill of one of his female generals , Arthenesia. She was literally a thorn in the sides of the Greek navy.


She was actually the Queen of the Greek colony in south-west Asia-Minor (Modern Turkey). The Persian empire was rather decentralised with 'satrapies' or 'vassal states' and hers was among them.



> I like the fact that the script didn't stray too far from the historical facts.


CB... really? =/


----------



## Horizon

There are moments in DJANGO I loved but there is this streak of nastiness that runs through Tarantino's movies. And there is a very distinct tone running through the last 3 movies in particular - a kind of distancing. And another thing - much as I love his dialogue he is overwriting his characters IMO. Much as I like his work, particularly the early stuff up to Kill Bill, Tarantino flicks are cold. Entertaining but cold and brutal.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Horizon said:


> There are moments in DJANGO I loved but there is this streak of nastiness that runs through Tarantino's movies. And there is a very distinct tone running through the last 3 movies in particular - a kind of distancing. And another thing - much as I love his dialogue he is overwriting his characters IMO. Much as I like his work, particularly the early stuff up to Kill Bill, Tarantino flicks are cold. Entertaining but cold and brutal.


Tarantino's recent flicks are always a celebration and an overkill of the darker side of human nature.

He's something like 80's Mel Gibson ( Mad Max ) on steroids , but with a modern twist.


----------



## Caribbean Man

RandomDude said:


> 300 2
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Would be a 5/10 if not for Eva Green, the entertainment value for me is much less then the first and I was rather bored. 6/10 is an objective score, if subjective, I would rate it a 2; as I can't stand the BS against the Persians when they were in fact, the truly civilised of the ancient world and were anti-slavery (unlike the Greeks - such hypocrisy in hollywood!)


Well I agree with you.
The Medo Persian Empire was actually an amalgam of states reaching as far as modern day Afghanistan and probably Pakistan, and straddling parts of North Africa.

But because of what Darius ( or his son Xerxes ?) did to the Greeks , burning one of their cities to the ground,Alexander and his men burned Persepolis to the ground when it fell into their hands. The revenge was sweet.
The Greek always saw the self as superior MEM , LMAO , and legend has it that even though he was awed at the beauty and greatness of the Persian city and it's people , he decreed that it should be recorded in the books that they were barbarians.

Hollywood must be mostly Greek!:rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford

X-Men - Jackman's ass should be hung in a museum

I loved Django so much


----------



## xakulax

heartsbeating said:


> How did you rate the Wolverine movie?



Wolverine

Acting……..B+

Plot………….A

Special effects……..B+


To me the biggest show was Hugh jackman muscular change from X-men back in 1999.


----------



## xakulax

RandomDude said:


> 300 2
> 
> 6/10
> 
> *Would be a 5/10 if not for Eva Green*, the entertainment value for me is much less then the first and I was rather bored. 6/10 is an objective score, if subjective, I would rate it a 2; as I can't stand the BS against the Persians when they were in fact, the truly civilised of the ancient world and were anti-slavery (unlike the Greeks - such hypocrisy in hollywood!)
> 
> Xmen, Days of Future Past
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Loved it, great movie, but fell short of my expectations from the first - but this is a subjective thing (Subjective score 7.5/10). They really tied everything well, with great scenes and a very memorable one with quicksilver that sent me cracking up for days to come. Could have been more epic - would have liked Magneto's theme from FC to play in his scenes but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually the Queen of the Greek colony in south-west Asia-Minor (Modern Turkey). The Persian empire was rather decentralised with 'satrapies' or 'vassal states' and hers was among them.
> 
> 
> 
> CB... really? =/





:iagree:


If it wasn't for Eva Green I would not have seen the movie she is one gorgeous woman.


----------



## RandomDude

Caribbean Man said:


> Well I agree with you.
> The Medo Persian Empire was actually an amalgam of states reaching as far as modern day Afghanistan and probably Pakistan, and straddling parts of North Africa.
> 
> But because of what Darius ( or his son Xerxes ?) did to the Greeks , burning one of their cities to the ground,Alexander and his men burned Persepolis to the ground when it fell into their hands. The revenge was sweet.
> The Greek always saw the self as superior MEM , LMAO , and legend has it that even though he was awed at the beauty and greatness of the Persian city and it's people , he decreed that it should be recorded in the books that they were barbarians.
> 
> Hollywood must be mostly Greek!:rofl:


Aye, and 300 wasn't the first, remember Alexander?

Sure, one can't trust ANY movie directors to make any historically accurate movie these days, but when they rink of so much BS it makes it hard to watch for folk like me who actually have interest/studied in these histories. 

It doesn't have to be a documentary, but make it at least plausible! Bah, but tis just me! If I want fantasy I'll watch LOTR or X-men! Darn movie producers >.<!



xakulax said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for Eva Green I would not have seen the movie she is one gorgeous woman.


Aye, she has some seriously intoxicating eyes! lol


----------



## Jellybeans

Maleficent was good. 
Captain American 2, excellent.
The Counselor was good, too. Dark and lovely.

I recommend all three.

I did not like That Awkward Moment.


----------



## Jellybeans

xakulax said:


> If it wasn't for Eva Green I would not have seen the movie she is one gorgeous woman.


That is my lesbian cinema girlfriend. Oh my God. I love her.


----------



## RandomDude

Jellybeans said:


> That is my lesbian cinema girlfriend. Oh my God. I love her.


And tis why I reckon all women are bi !

Sorry, had to comment


----------



## Jellybeans

Lol. I wouldn't say all women, RD. "All" is a huge blanket.

But for her, yes I would. A lot. A lot a lot a lot. She is ridiculous.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I didn't bother to go see X-Men because I was never an X-Men fan when I was a boy.

Spiderman
Batman
Ironman

Those were my heroes.

I think spiderman is one of the few Marvel production where the movie version of the characters and the cinematography closely resembles what was in the comic version.


----------



## Jellybeans

Batman is my favorite. And I loved the way Christian Bale played him. Sooo good.


----------



## xakulax

Jellybeans said:


> Batman is my favorite. And I loved the way Christian Bale played him. Sooo good.


What you aren't excited for bat-ffleck


----------



## Jellybeans

Nope! Not even a smidge!


----------



## RandomDude

Caribbean Man said:


> I didn't bother to go see X-Men because I was never an X-Men fan when I was a boy.
> 
> Spiderman
> Batman
> Ironman
> 
> Those were my heroes.
> 
> I think spiderman is one of the few Marvel production where the movie version of the characters and the cinematography closely resembles what was in the comic version.


I'm not an X-men fan either but I still love the movies! Besides not everyday you see a submarine/Golden Gate bridge/stadium being telekinetically lifted lol :smthumbup:

If I ever was a superhero/villian I would be Magneto! Though being Quicksilver (since watching X-men: DoFp) would be really close-up! Can only imagine the carnage I can do! I would most definitely be a 'villian' however  or at the very least an 'anti-hero'


----------



## Caribbean Man

Can anyone outline for me what was Robin's purpose in Batman?

To me, Robin was the quintessential lackey / sycophant / servile parasite.
_" Leaping lizards Batman..."_

Given that Batman didn't have any superpowers and that his alter ego was actually Bruce Wayne and not the other way around , I suppose Robin's character , like that of Joker was meant to symbolize real life personality types. 
On a visceral level ,I always detested Robin's character.

The thing I liked about Joker was that even though he was the exact opposite of Batman , they both shared something in common;
They were both dead serious.
"_ Why so serious..?_" ~ Joker.


----------



## Jellybeans

Caribbean Man said:


> Can anyone outline for me what was Robin's purpose in Batman?


Every hero needs a sidekick/good friend they can depend on.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I love every single xmen movie.I don't even care what the critics say. 

Maleficent-B...ONLY bc I thought they could have done waaaaay better casting Aurora. 

The Iceman-A...I love Michael Shannon and he was perfect for the role of this hitman. I read the book a while ago and was thrilled they made a movie to go with it. 

Frozen-F.A bit fat gigantic F. I absolutely hated it.

We're going to see the latest X-Men movie this weekend..I'm SO EXCITED!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Christian Bale was a great batman but I hated that stupid gravely thing he did with his voice. Also,wtf was up with Bane?? I couldn't understand a damn word he said in the last batman. I was NOT a fan of the last one at all.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> Also,wtf was up with Bane?? I couldn't understand a damn word he said in the last batman.


:rofl: It was SO bad. Plus they covered up Tom Hardy's lovely face. That is criminal. I know they had to for the character, but hopefully he never does that again.


----------



## Caribbean Man

How come nobody's mentioned Hercules as yet?

Seen the preview and I think it looks good


----------



## xakulax

Caribbean Man said:


> How come nobody's mentioned Hercules as yet?
> 
> Seen the preview and I think it looks good



Yeah it dose look good I just hope they give the rock more to do then just bet stuff up and one liners


----------



## ocotillo

I'm always a little behind the curve because my wife's movie watching style is to keep up a running dialogue and stop and backup if we didn't catch something, neither of which you can be do in a theater. Most of these are all 2013 movies: 

_Gravity_: I was awed by the visual style, but lost count of the technical errors early on. Even simple considerations like orbital inclination were tossed out the window entirely. Still, I'd watch it again.

_Oblivion_ Liked it more than I thought I would, (Based on the bad reviews) and realized that like _Inception_ and _Tron Legacy_ and _Frequency_, a number of reviewers simply hadn't understood the plot at all. Not that it's a cinematic masterpiece, but good grief; no wonder they were bored with it.

_Monuments Men_: Another movie getting lukewarm reviews that I enjoyed. Based on a true story with a good cast. Yes, it doesn't focus on the human cost of the war like _Schindler's List_ and _The Pianist_, but does every movie have to? 

_12 Years A Slave_: An excellent movie but probably not one any of us will watch over and over. Like _Schindler's List_, it is very emotionally draining. And in this case, that's a good thing, because like the evil of the Nazis, the evil of slavery is something that should never be forgotten. 

_Frozen_: Two thumbs up. Aimed at children and adolescents, but fun, imaginative and happy. 

_Her_: Quirky, but touching in a nerdy sort of way. I enjoyed it.

_Star Trek_: Into Darkness. Visually spectacular, but I don't even know where to begin with this stinker and affront to the late Gene Roddenberry. When was the franchised dumbed down to the point where the arrowhead insignia of Enterprise personal became that of all Starfleet? Never mind, that's the very least of the problems here. 

_Captain Phillips_: Suspenseful and well done. Very few things that Tom Hanks is involved in turn out bad. Good performance by Barkhad Abdi as well. It's a little deflating to do a little research on the real Richard Phillips afterwards, but that's Hollywood.


----------



## Fozzy

GTdad said:


> Godzilla (3D version):
> 
> Me, a B. Great special effects partially outweighed by the fact that Godzilla himself appeared in something like 5% of the movie, and the fact that he was there to "restore balance" required more of a suspension of belief than I was really capable of
> 
> My boys (11 and 13), A++++, so it was worth the money.


Totally agree on every point. Me and my daughters are HUGE Godzilla freaks. We all enjoyed it, but needed more Godzilla. Maybe a little more Bryan Cranston too.

My biggest complaint is that it seemed like they kept setting you up for some kickass fights....and then they'd switch to another scene.


----------



## Fozzy

Caribbean Man said:


> Can anyone outline for me what was Robin's purpose in Batman?
> 
> To me, Robin was the quintessential lackey / sycophant / servile parasite.
> _" Leaping lizards Batman..."_
> 
> Given that Batman didn't have any superpowers and that his alter ego was actually Bruce Wayne and not the other way around , I suppose Robin's character , like that of Joker was meant to symbolize real life personality types.
> On a visceral level ,I always detested Robin's character.
> 
> The thing I liked about Joker was that even though he was the exact opposite of Batman , they both shared something in common;
> They were both dead serious.
> "_ Why so serious..?_" ~ Joker.


Robin's main purpose was to serve as a hostage, mostly. The character was invented back when Batman wasn't as dark as he is these days. People expected more of a human side, and Robin helped give expression to that.

Thank God he's out of the picture now.

/nerdoff


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> _Captain Phillips_: Suspenseful and well done. Very few things that Tom Hanks is involved in turn out bad. Good performance by Barkhad Abdi as well. It's a little deflating to do a little research on the real Richard Phillips afterwards, but that's Hollywood.



I really liked the "Captain Phillips " movie.


----------



## anotherguy

as a father of 2 younger daughters, I dont think I have seen a movie without a princess in it for more than 10 years.

Im a total lost cause, I know it.


----------



## Fozzy

anotherguy said:


> as a father of 2 younger daughters, I dont think I have seen a movie without a princess in it for more than 10 years.
> 
> Im a total lost cause, I know it.


This is why I raised my daughters on Ray Harryhausen movies.


----------



## ocotillo

Fozzy said:


> This is why I raised my daughters on Ray Harryhausen movies.


I like that. 

One of my daughters went through a phrase of being afraid of imaginary monsters in the closet and under the bed. I let her watch the old 1960 version of _The Time Machine_ with Rod Taylor and Yvette Mimieux. My wife was horrified, but after seeing that movie, our daughter was convinced that monsters are: A) Highly flammable, and B) Easy to beat the crap out of. 

She wasn't afraid of anything anymore.


----------



## GettingIt_2

xakulax said:


> To me the biggest show was Hugh jackman muscular change from X-men back in 1999.


Dang, just got slobber all over my computer screen . . .


----------



## Fozzy

Valley of Gwangi A++
Jason and the Argonauts A+
7th Voyage of Sinbad A+
Clash of the Titans (1981) A+


----------



## FormerSelf




----------



## Horizon

Going to see "A million ways to die in the West" this arvo. Been a year since I last visited the silver screen.


----------



## tainted

X-Men DoFP 2/10
Maybe i'm too big of a nerd or maybe i don't want to see my childhood ruined by bad acting, terrible writing and crappy special effects. It is the best x-men movie so far but that isn't saying much as all of them were terribad. Just like the most current Star Wars trilogy, noone has expectations for the film and yet we're left feeling disappointed at the end. 

The Amazing SpiderMan 2 2/10
See comment above. Only difference is SpiderMan 2(2004) was actually a good movie. Considered by many to be the best marvel movie to this day. 

Godzilla 7/10
Giant monster fighting eachother, can't complain with that. Good cast and well paced. Can't wait for the sequel. RAWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRR

Snowpiercer 8/10
Its rare that movie adaptations live up to the book but this one does that and more. Chris Evans, Ed Harris and Tilda Swinton delivered powerful performances that make you wish the sequel was based around their characters. 

Maleficent 7/10
Nice twist to an old tale. A little dark to be considered a family movie but no real flaws.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Just saw Edge of Tomorrow with Tom Cruise. I give it a 9/10. 
if you like science fiction and action its a must see.


----------



## Fenix

ReformedHubby said:


> Just saw Edge of Tomorrow with Tom Cruise. I give it a 9/10.
> if you like science fiction and action its a must see.



Yes, too bad it has Tom Cruise in it. I will wait...just due to that. 

I recently saw Chef and loved it. Funny, sweet and made me salivate.  8/10
X Men - 8/10 But I also like the X Men franchise. I much prefer it to Superman, Batman (yuck) and Spiderman. Avengers, I am on the fence with.
Capt America 2 - 5/10 He just leaves me cold. Though I did like the new guy Hawkman (?)
Grand Hotel Budapest 9/10 Love Wes Anderson.

I want to see Snowpiercer.


----------



## Jellybeans

I love love love movies! 

And for thsoe of you who commented on these particular ones, now I really want to see them!:

A 100 ways to die in the west
The Edge of Tomorrow
and 
Her

I also want to see that John Favreau movie called Chef. 
Am a huge fan of small art house/B/indie films.


----------



## xakulax

ReformedHubby said:


> Just saw Edge of Tomorrow with Tom Cruise. I give it a 9/10.
> if you like science fiction and action its a must see.



It was truly an awesome movie!!!!


And so was the full metal bi#@h!


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> _12 Years A Slave_: An excellent movie but probably not one any of us will watch over and over. Like _Schindler's List_, it is very emotionally draining. And in this case, that's a good thing, because like the evil of the Nazis, the evil of slavery is something that should never be forgotten.



I didn't go see 12 Years A Slave although it was big down here.

But Schindler's list was one of those movies that burned a permanent brand in my memory.
Funny thing is that I keep remembering the main character , a wealthy businessman named _Oscar Schindler_ and how he helped his fellow Jews which put his life directly in jeopardy with the SS.. But i can't seem to remember other parts of the script.
I've looked at that movie quite a few times.

I remember once many years ago, organizing some kids in a youth group I mentored, to come over to our house to see that movie.

I think I need to purchase a DVD original of it.


----------



## RandomDude

xakulax said:


> It was truly an awesome movie!!!!
> 
> 
> And so was the full metal bi#@h!


Aye, I especially enjoyed the transformation from cowardly reporter to total bad-ass soldier after dying 1000x lol


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> But Schindler's list was one of those movies that burned a permanent brand in my memory.
> Funny thing is that I keep remembering the main character , a wealthy businessman named _Oscar Schindler_ and how he helped his fellow Jews which put his life directly in jeopardy with the SS.. But i can't seem to remember other parts of the script.
> I've looked at that movie quite a few times.


I think Liam Neeson's performance is one of the outstanding things in that movie. Oskar Schindler was a respected member of the Nazi party. The Third Reich's glorious vision of the future comes crashing down in his mind as their true nature is exposed and you can see it in Neeson/Schindler's face as it happens.


----------



## RandomDude

While googling, found out Edge of Tomorrow was based from a Japanese novel called All You Need Is Kill, interesting, and while keeping the other characters, the film apparently "whitewashed" the book to appeal to American audiences by casting Tom Cruise lol

I wonder what was the Japanese response, cause I know I'm shaking my head at this: Mickey Rourke Playing Genghis Khan?

:slap:


----------



## Horizon

"A Million Ways to die in the West"

OK, I laughed my man boobs off in quite a few scenes. I love the idea that a modern man just happens to be a sheep farmer in the wild west of Arizona. Yeah Seth MacFarlane is on a winner - beautifully photographed as well.

Charlize....phew!....magnificent filly and such a great actor. Definitely has the comedienne chops to go with her other talents.

Liam was a suitable bad guy - I like him in everything anyway. Go see it.


----------



## Sunburn

Just watched Monuments Men

I give it a C

It was like a history lesson presented by some of Hollywoods highest paid actors.


----------



## Pinkpetal

The Hobbit Desolation of Smaug - A - Definitely better than the first film.
The Other Woman - B - I actually enjoyed it more than I expected to.
Dallas Buyers Club - A - I thought Mathew McConnaughey was great. A very confronting film.
Grand Budapest Hotel - C - I thought it offbeat.
Frozen - B - It was good, but not great in my opinion.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ok I saw Chef yesterday and it was really good. I give it an A. The soundtrack was awesome, too.


----------



## Jellybeans

Pinkpetal said:


> The Other Woman - B - I actually enjoyed it more than I expected to.


That movie was hilarious!


----------



## Pinkpetal

Jellybeans said:


> That movie was hilarious!



It got some really bad reviews here in Australia so I was hesitant to go see it, but yeah, it was pretty funny. 
My brother and his wife went to see it before I did, and his take on it was that it was "f*ckn funny as"  So not just a flick for the chicks apparently.


----------



## jorgegene

downloaded maybe the most nauseating movie i've ever seen yesterday called 'white house down'

A truly preposterous, transparent attempt to prop up mr. obama and make him into a comic book hero. every political cliche you could possibly imagine, complete with republican speaker of the house as the traitor 'bad guy' and right wing racist 'nutcases' instead of the usual al queda terrorists. 

hollywood just won't quit trying. Thank goodness this film grossed only about as much it cost to make. production budget $150 million
total gross worldwide $200 million, a box office bomb. relatively speaking


----------



## Jellybeans

jorgegene said:


> downloaded maybe the most nauseating movie i've ever seen yesterday called 'white house down'
> 
> A truly preposterous, transparent attempt to prop up mr. obama and make him into a comic book hero. every political cliche you could possibly imagine, complete with republican speaker of the house as the traitor 'bad guy' and right wing racist 'nutcases' instead of the usual al queda terrorists.


This is a movie thread, not a political "I hate Obama" thread.

I saw that film too and did not see any of the stuff you took it to mean. It's a typical shoot 'em up Hollywood movie. Do you feel this way because they featured a black president? There are black men in all kinds of films. 

Sorry for the threadjack, OP.


----------



## Fenix

Jellybeans said:


> Ok I saw Chef yesterday and it was really good. I give it an A. The soundtrack was awesome, too.


Jon Favreau was adorable in it, wasn't he? Wrote, directed and starred in it. What a talent!


----------



## Jellybeans

Fenix said:


> Jon Favreau was adorable in it, wasn't he? Wrote, directed and starred in it. What a talent!


Yes, he was! I loved it so much. He makes really great films.


----------



## ocotillo

Political messages are very, very common in movies. It's tough to read Grady's _Six Days of the Condor _and not notice just how much the screenplay for _Three Days of the Condor_ with Robert Redford and Faye Dunaway was altered to reflect political concerns of the mid 70's.

Critics are pretty much unanimous that going too far to the left or the right spells doom at the box office.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Why is everyone going insane over this Fault in Our Stars movie? It seems so depressing! I don't think I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Horizon

jorgegene said:


> downloaded maybe the most nauseating movie i've ever seen yesterday called 'white house down'
> 
> A truly preposterous, transparent attempt to prop up mr. obama and make him into a comic book hero. every political cliche you could possibly imagine, complete with republican speaker of the house as the traitor 'bad guy' and right wing racist 'nutcases' instead of the usual al queda terrorists.
> 
> hollywood just won't quit trying. Thank goodness this film grossed only about as much it cost to make. production budget $150 million
> total gross worldwide $200 million, a box office bomb. relatively speaking


Not to be outdone by Olympus has Fallen with Gerard Butler. Some good action for sure but really....you can just see the writer/s drooling over the concept & the screenplay. "Oh man what if they took down the Whitehouse!"

Been done guys - Independence Day, Mars Attacks....


----------



## Horizon

ScarletBegonias said:


> Why is everyone going insane over this Fault in Our Stars movie? It seems so depressing! I don't think I'm going to check it out.


My daughter has just started reading the book - that's fine but, I don't know. Not wanting to be without compassion etc but I do get a bit queasy when I see the trailers for films about someone on their last legs. Maybe it's the tubes going into their nostrils - I don't know.

However when Barbara Hershey died in Beaches that was OK - maybe because the movie wasn't just about her dropping off her perch.


----------



## murphy5

Jellybeans said:


> This is a movie thread, not a political "I hate Obama" thread.
> 
> I saw that film too and did not see any of the stuff you took it to mean. It's a typical shoot 'em up Hollywood movie. Do you feel this way because they featured a black president? There are black men in all kinds of films.
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack, OP.


yeah I actually LIKED white house down. And no, just because there was a black president in the movie I did not think it portrayed Obama. The president in the movie actually had some balls--no resemblance!


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> Why is everyone going insane over this Fault in Our Stars movie? It seems so depressing! I don't think I'm going to check it out.


It was a bestseller so it caught on (like Twilight of 50 Shades of Meh) so the film adaptation had the tweens super excited as well as the folks who enjoyed the book.



murphy5 said:


> yeah I actually LIKED white house down.


I did, too. It was totally campy and I saw it as more of a comedy than an action movie. I laughed so hard in that movie. So over the top and ridiculous. It was so bad that it was good, if that make sense. :rofl:


----------



## ocotillo

Jellybeans said:


> I did, too. It was totally campy and I saw it as more of a comedy than an action movie. I laughed so hard in that movie. So over the top and ridiculous. It was so bad that it was good, if that make sense. :rofl:


How bad is it? Is it _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_ bad or _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ bad?


----------



## Jellybeans

I did not see either of those but it's really bad/campy. Like the Twilight movies. So bad they are actually good. Because they come across as comedies.


----------



## jorgegene

murphy5 said:


> yeah I actually LIKED white house down. And no, just because there was a black president in the movie I did not think it portrayed Obama. The president in the movie actually had some balls--no resemblance!


My wife liked the movie too a lot and had the same reaction as you; that "he's nothing like obama!"

Perhaps I took the plot line too seriously and missed the 'parody'.


----------



## Shoto1984

Maleficent - B+ great performance by Jolie and interesting telling of the tail

Lego Movie - B cute, fun

Gravity - B great effects, good performances, action with suspense 

American Hustle - A great performances, great story telling, great cinematography, good plot twists 

Her - B- Quirky and forward looking but also timely. 

Captain Philips - A- Great performances, interesting account of actual events

Monuments Men - B Good story based on historical events, good performances, the number of A list actors is almost distracting.


----------



## murphy5

ocotillo said:


> How bad is it? Is it _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_ bad or _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ bad?


No, more like Rambo:first blood

:smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I usually only see movies that come out unless they are on demand, but in the theaters I did recently see "The Other Woman" and liked it. I thought it was going to be a man-bashing movie so was hesitant but it was more about sisterhood and funny.

I did see White House down on demand - thought it was an OK action movie and did not read anything more into it than that.

I saw 12 years a slave - it was sad, interesting and uplifting all in one. Agreed we can't forget about these atrocities to humankind.

The best movie I have seen in the last couple years, though is The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. It's my new "Under the Tuscan Sun" - i.e. I'll watch it any time it's on.


----------



## murphy5

went with another couple to see best exotic marigold hotel. Part way thru I fell asleep. In the car after we dropped them off she said..."yeah I fell asleep during it"....so there you have it. Two votes of...confidence?


----------



## FormerSelf

I did not care for White House Down at all...it was too much like Die Hard. The only part I liked is SPOILER when they expected dude's wife to talk him out of it, but instead, she said, "Go get 'em!" END SPOILER. Otherwise, I found myself checking out mentally during the film.

As for Fault in our Stars...I'm sure the message is meant to be positive, but I have zero interest in seeing it. Dudes cruises the cancer ward for some lovin' is what it look like to me. I just made myself laugh.

Last decent movie I saw was The Master, by P.T. Anderson...with Philip Seymore Hoffman and Joaquin Phoenix. Joaquin Phoenix excellently plays a mentally ill alcoholic who has ZERO impulse control...and Hoffman plays an author starting a self-help cult, from what I understand is inspired by L. Ron Hubbard and Scientology. Anyway, it's a trip. At the end you, don't know if you are supposed to be sad that he didn't ever fit in, or happy that he moved on from the weirdos.


----------



## Racer

Edge of Tommorrow; 8.5/10… appealed to the gamer in me and my son. “Restart”… A bit predictable like the love interest development and the ending.

XMen: Days of Future Past; 8/10… It was xmen. Thought about marking it down from the ‘liberties’ taken with the comic plot, but most aren’t that aware anyway. Cool scenes, decent acting. Entertaining.

Neighbors: 5/10. Just meh… Slapstick, with some funny parts, but not keeping you in stitches or that memorable. Also a bit triggerty for those of us with relationship woes and spouses that don’t mature…


----------



## 256or4

Wolf of Wall Street - Too Much...too much cursing....too many drugs.....(I don't believe I'm saying this) too much sex/nudity.....and way way too long. Could have been a decent movie with a little restraint.


----------



## heartsbeating

xakulax said:


> Wolverine
> 
> Acting……..B+
> 
> Plot………….A
> 
> Special effects……..B+
> 
> 
> To me the biggest show was Hugh jackman muscular change from X-men back in 1999.


I didn't rate this and really wanted to. Wolverine comics have been my faves. But I really felt the plot was awful.

The visual aspects on the other hand, well, it's with good reason that I'm quoting your post.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> Ok I saw Chef yesterday and it was really good. I give it an A. The soundtrack was awesome, too.


We really want to see this!


----------



## RandomDude

Racer said:


> Edge of Tommorrow; 8.5/10… appealed to the gamer in me and my son. “Restart”… A bit predictable like the love interest development and the ending.


Save scum!


----------



## xakulax

heartsbeating said:


> I didn't rate this and really wanted to. Wolverine comics have been my faves. But I really felt the plot was awful.
> 
> The visual aspects on the other hand, well, it's with good reason that I'm quoting your post.



:iagree:


I agree with you when you compare the Wolverine to X Men Origins yeah the plot in Wolverine is better but that's not saying much lol


----------



## nice777guy

Daughters took me to see "The Fault in Our Stars." Really pretty good for a teen romance. Small but important role by Willem Dafoe added a bit of "coolness" as well.


----------



## Horizon

"Behind the Candelabra"

No doubt a challenge for Michael Douglas and Matt Damon. I enjoyed it - if that's the word; the audacity of it.

Unfortunately a few days later I had my ex WS's mother visiting and I was channel surfing Pay TV. When I flicked onto "BTC" it was right at that moment when Matt was giving it to Michael as Michael inhaled a shot of Amyl Nitrite. My ex WS's mother groaned - that was about all she could do.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Saw Scarlett Johanssen's latest movie trailer, " Lucy."

Looks good to me.


----------



## FormerSelf

Gonna wait to see latest X-Men...the nerd in me is miffed that the separate film studios can't work together to bring the Marvel properties together. So meh! Wouldn't it be cool to have Spidey join the Avengers on film? Or have the Avengers take on the X-men? Even Hugh Jackman thought it would be cool for Wolverine to join The Avengers. Oh well..boo-hoo.

Rumors are circulating on the net that Bryan Singer may get dumped from directing next X-Film...because of the allegations against him. I doubt it...Hollywood doesn't stifle moneymakers. 

I'm excited to see Guardians of the Galaxy myself. It looks cool and funny as hell. Who would have thought that Zoe Saldana would become a sci-fi queen? First Avatar, the Star Trek, and now GotG.


----------



## RandomDude

FormerSelf said:


> Rumors are circulating on the net that Bryan Singer may get dumped from directing next X-Film...because of the allegations against him. I doubt it...Hollywood doesn't stifle moneymakers.


Why work when you can sue?

Sometimes I wonder how sexual abuse claims against celebrities can even be taken seriously nowadays considering its predictable patterns.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Netflix is streaming an Israeli film "Big Bad Wolves". It's in Hebrew, subtitled. The lead is Lior Askenazi who some people recognize from "Walk on Water". And he looks TERRIBLE now. The movie is a police-ish thriller. Pretty good if you can stand reading.


----------



## Gabriel

Edge of Tomorrow = B+, I liked it quite a bit, but didn't think it was "awesome". Just an above average sci-fi flick to me.

Chef = A - loved this movie - well done, avoids the cliches. This is the kind of movie you can watch many times over a many years and enjoy it

Frozen = B - it did what it was supposed to do

American Hustle = A- very good, awesome acting, nice twist at the end

Gravity = A-, compelling, visual wonder. But no need to ever see it again.


----------



## xakulax

Gabriel said:


> Edge of Tomorrow = B+, I liked it quite a bit, but didn't think it was "awesome". Just an above average sci-fi flick to me.
> 
> Chef = A - loved this movie - well done, avoids the cliches. This is the kind of movie you can watch many times over a many years and enjoy it
> 
> Frozen = B - it did what it was supposed to do
> 
> American Hustle = A- very good, awesome acting, nice twist at the end
> 
> *Gravity = A-, compelling, visual wonder. But no need to ever see it again.*



So I'm not the only person who felt like okay I seen it now that's of my list


----------



## Gabriel

xakulax said:


> So I'm not the only person who felt like okay I seen it now that's of my list


Correct. Glad I saw it. But no need to repeat.

Forgot to mention:

Captain Phillips: A = very well done - only flaw to me was the rescue scene with the SEALs took about 15 minutes too long. Otherwise an awesome movie.


----------



## ocotillo

On the subject of movie reviews, does anybody else appreciate Mike Stoklasa's humor when it comes to bad movies?

As an example, his scathing review of Phantom Menace (Star Wars) starts here


----------



## heartsbeating

Nebraska = loved! Note, music was good too.

Maleficient = cinema worthy. Dug the makeup and costume!


----------



## Shoto1984

I took my two young girls to see "How To Train Your Dragon 2" as part of our Father's Day together. I give it a solid "B" We all enjoyed it.


----------



## RandomDude

WAT? GRRRR I have to wait till the 21st to watch that >.<!

(19th it releases over here but I want to see it with my daughter over the weekend)

BAH!


----------



## Gabriel

Saw 22 Jump Street last night. We thought the 1st one was hilarious.

This one was a decent sequel, but nothing I couldn't have waited to rent.


----------



## bbdad

Yeah, 22 Jump Street was an OK sequel. Some parts were funny. Some parts drug out.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Shoto1984 said:


> I took my two young girls to see "How To Train Your Dragon 2" as part of our Father's Day together. I give it a solid "B" We all enjoyed it.


Except what happened to a main character ON FATHER'S DAY WEEKEND no less.

I'm getting tired of explaining death and loss to my 6 year old after every animated movie. I know it happens in real life and will be traumatic if it does affect his life, but this is a cartoon about unrealistic vikings and dragons....I don't want to hear "well in real life"....in real life there aren't 30 story "alpha" dragons.


----------



## Racer

I'd give How to Train Your Dragon 2 a C... Though my family's reaction to it was the funniest. I'm wiping the tears of my wife and daughter. Boys were entertained, but then kept picking at the "technicalities"... If he could build a flame sword, why couldn't he easily invent a cannon dad? Wouldn't that be easier? How are they underwater? How can he ride toothless when you need the special foot thing? Why are those dragons different than the others if they were raiding the same village? Wouldn't the flame in their mouth cause them to blow up like the first one? ...


----------



## heartsbeating

Be aware of 20th anniversary screenings of The Crow.


----------



## FormerSelf

heartsbeating said:


> Be aware of 20th anniversary screenings of The Crow.


They are remaking The Crow...starring Luke Evans. But it's not a redoing the Brandon Lee version, they are going to more closely follow the original comic.


----------



## heartsbeating

FormerSelf said:


> They are remaking The Crow...starring Luke Evans. But it's not a redoing the Brandon Lee version, they are going to more closely follow the original comic.


I didn't know about this, thanks! Will look forward to seeing this when it's out.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Cartoons, comic books and endless franchises.


----------



## jorgegene

We downloaded 'touchback' last night.

Very good movie, with a good premise. About a star high school football player who's dreams of playing college and pro ball are crushed
by a career ending injury. he becomes bitter during the 20 years ensuing. But then, after a series of terrible disappointments, he has a big decision to make.

In the process, he learns about the real values in life from those around him in the small town he grew up in.


----------



## Jellybeans

Her - did not like it as much as I wanted to. Good music.


----------



## Thunder7

Here's one. Saw it on video last night. "The Way, Way Back', starring Steve Carell, and a great supporting cast. Sam Rockwell is fantastic. Not your typical Carell movie. He is very understated and HE'S the 'bad' guy. It's a family-type movie so when I say 'bad' I mean he's just a sh!t. But, it's very funny with it's serious moments. It's playing on pay channels now, I think.


----------



## heartsbeating

A couple I'd like to see ...wonder if anyone else has yet?

Burt's Buzz - doco about co-founder of Burt's Bees.

Boyhood - I'll see anything that's Richard Linklater and Ethan Hawke. Filmed over 12 years with the same cast. 

The Rover - Guy Pearce, need I say more?


----------



## ocotillo

Racer said:


> I'd give How to Train Your Dragon 2 a C... Though my family's reaction to it was the funniest.


My wife was scratching her head over why Vikings would have Scottish accents. --She's Norwegian....


----------



## Shoto1984

Just saw....

12 Years A Slave A - Great telling of a true store with great performances. Tough to watch the reality of slavery so not what you'd call a "feel good" film but much value.

The Edge Of Tomorrow B - I'm a fan of the Tom Cruise SciFi flicks (Minority Report, Vanilla Sky, Oblivion etc) so this one is easy for me. Interesting story line, good action, keeps you thinking, happy ending...Yay


----------



## Jellybeans

Shoto1984 said:


> The Edge Of Tomorrow B - I'm a fan of the Tom Cruise SciFi flicks (Minority Report, Vanilla Sky, Oblivion etc)


Vanilla Sky has got to be one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen. I LOVED IT!

Am also a huge fan of Tom Cruise.


----------



## FormerSelf

LEGO Movie was cute. Chris Pratt's funny approach to the hero of the story I think is what made it watchable. There is so much cute, frenetic action in this film that it's like snorting pixie sticks...the pacing never really slows down at all...definitely geared towards short attention spans. The Batman parts were my favorite.

HBO has a free viewing weekend so I have been DVRing a bunch of films. Watched The Purge with Ethan Hawk and Lena Headey...and it was better than I thought it would be. In the near future, at the brink of collapse, America is reforged under the New Founding Fathers who deem it necessary for America to have a yearly purge, where for 12 hours...7 PM to 7AM, Americans are free to commit any crime they wish, even murder, without consequence. Ethan Hawk plays a family man who has done quite well for himself selling security systems. Once his family is locked down for the night, they prepare for a typical Purge evening under their near-inpenetrable home security...until a wounded stranger is allowed inside. Then SHTF...as some revelers WANT the stranger back outside to kill.


----------



## FormerSelf

Just saw trailer for new Mad Max: Fury Road. It looks really good. The cinematography looks gorgeous. Tom Hardy plays Max and it also has Charlize Theron.

Also, saw this spoiler footage of Batman V. Superman that someone snuck into Comic-Con. DUDE. Watch it before it gets removed!


----------



## heartsbeating

Despite not being a dude, the DUDE in upper case had me. I watched and felt a giddy sensation. Eep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

Burts Buzz - could have been half as long. I fell asleep through it, granted I was a bit exhausted. Hubs filled me in on the story. It wasn't as I'd hoped from the trailer. 

Boyhood, waiting to see. Big fan of Linklater 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

Adored the Lego Movie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax

I'm not sure if I should post this here but I did come across a copy of The Expendables 3 recently and I must say it is a decent action movie


----------



## xakulax

FormerSelf said:


> Just saw trailer for new Mad Max: Fury Road. It looks really good. The cinematography looks gorgeous. Tom Hardy plays Max and it also has Charlize Theron.
> 
> Also, saw this spoiler footage of Batman V. Superman that someone snuck into Comic-Con. DUDE. Watch it before it gets removed!




The Batman vs Superman footage was impressive


----------



## Caribbean Man

Going to see Dwayne Johnson in _Hercules_ this afternoon.

Saw the preview.

The costuming and cinematography meets my approval.


----------



## jorgegene

i still call him 'the rock'. one of my favorite actors now.

haven't seen him in a bad movie starring role yet.


----------



## southbound

Thunder7 said:


> I really liked Godzilla. But I was disappointed I didn't LOVE it. My conclusion at the end was that I was disappointed that I can no longer be 'wowed' by a movie and its special effects. Not like the very first viewing of Jurassic Park. That was awesome. But it was so new and had never been done before.


Same here; liked but didn't love. I think it's tough to wow me with special effects anymore as well. I notice that a lot of movies are in 3-D now, but that even seems different than in the old days.

When i was a kid, I thought if a movie was in 3-D, it felt like stuff was popping out of the screen all the time and your stomach was in your throat during several scenes. these days, I don't pay much attention to 3-D. I actually don't even prefer 3-D over 2-D anymore.


----------



## Thunder7

FormerSelf said:


> Also, saw this spoiler footage of Batman V. Superman that someone snuck into Comic-Con. DUDE. Watch it before it gets removed!


Damn! Missed it. Anyone else know where I can find it?


----------



## Thunder7

southbound said:


> Same here; liked but didn't love. I think it's tough to wow me with special effects anymore as well. I notice that a lot of movies are in 3-D now, but that even seems different than in the old days.
> 
> When i was a kid, I thought if a movie was in 3-D, it felt like stuff was popping out of the screen all the time and your stomach was in your throat during several scenes. these days, I don't pay much attention to 3-D. I actually don't even prefer 3-D over 2-D anymore.


Although.........Godzilla 2 had been announced, costarring Rodan, Ghidorah and Mothra!! I'm suddenly excited again about the series. I'm really glad they could get all three of them under contract for the movie. I've heard Mothra can be quite a prima dona.


----------



## BaxJanson

Saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes the other day - really enjoyed it. They did a good job weaving an interesting story in a world where you know both the past and the future.

And as far as 3D goes, I'm enjoying it more this time around. It used to be all jump scares, but since the first How to Train your Dragon, they seem to be catching on that it's fantastic for creating depth, fog and rain, and heights. Instead of a gimmick, it can actually really accentuate the mood of a film.


----------



## GTdad

jorgegene said:


> i still call him 'the rock'. one of my favorite actors now.
> 
> haven't seen him in a bad movie starring role yet.


I dunno; saw "Doom" yesterday, and it was a bit of a stinker. Though in fairness, that was likely more the writing than acting.

Saw a trailer for "Guardians of the Galaxy", too. That one has potential.


----------



## ocotillo

jorgegene said:


> haven't seen him in a bad movie starring role yet.


The Scorpion King?


----------



## FormerSelf

Thunder7 said:


> Damn! Missed it. Anyone else know where I can find it?


Can't find it anywhere now.


----------



## superettefun

Meh. Skip it.


----------



## xakulax

Don't ask here the batman v superman vid 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721519404577994


----------



## JWTBL

Okay here are two for all you art house fans - "*Locke*", with Tom Hardy - the entire movie was filmed with just him, inside his car, dealing with all kinds of sh*t that was happening in his life on his phone. The premise doesn't sound too interesting, but my palms were sweating in anxiety because it was so well done.
"Under the Skin" - I was intrigued at the description of this movie, it has Scarlett Johannsen (talk about lesbian movie babes, Jellybeans!) as an alien who preys on men. Just recently divorced, the plot sounded pretty good to me! It was one of the weirdest, coolest movies I've seen in a long time. The music was some sort of electronica, and it fit the whole eerie landscape of the film. I saw it with a friend, who was totally freaked out by it, and then found myself thinking about it so much that I went back and saw it again by myself. 
They should both be on Netflix or Amazon by now.


----------



## Gabriel

Really want to see Boyhood, and The Foxcatcher. Like, really, really, bad.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Don't watch Cosmopolis. At any cost.


----------



## xakulax

My review of sharknado 2 lets see where to start ohhh its a movie it stars Tara Reid and Ian Ziering it takes place in New York and it doesn't make any god dame sense.. If your looking for a good bad movie to watch with friends and laugh at then look no farther


Acting 3/10

Special effect 3/10


Comedy 10/10 + 2 multiplier if drunk


----------



## BaxJanson

Go see Guardians of the Galaxy. Like, now.

It's not a perfect film by any means, but it's FUN. To me, it hearkened back to days of "The Last Starfighter" and the original Star Wars. I need to see it again before I'm sure, but I think this'll be up there with The Avengers as far as favorites from the MCU.


----------



## Shoto1984

A Most Wanted Man - B+ Story line is good. Acting is excellent. A starring role for the late Philip Seymour Hoffman and he is outstanding. This is not an action movie. It moves slowly but deliberately and you have to enjoy characters and subtleties.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Saw the trailer for " Maze Runner."
I'm thinking I want to go see it.

Saw Hercules in IMAX , lots of cognitive distortion ,not for the feint of heart , but it definitely delivered!


----------



## Caribbean Man

xakulax said:


> My review of sharknado 2 lets see where to start ohhh its a movie it stars Tara Reid and Ian Ziering it takes place in New York and it doesn't make any god dame sense.. If your looking for a good bad movie to watch with friends and laugh at then look no farther
> 
> 
> Acting 3/10
> 
> Special effect 3/10
> 
> 
> Comedy 10/10 + 2 multiplier if drunk


I saw the trailer for Sharknado 2 and i laughed , I've never seen the first episode.

Is it something like "_ Scary Movie_" [ comedy] or " _Jacka$$_ " the movie?


----------



## old red

i'm a big fan of david lynch's 'mulholland drive'. a very interesting way to tell a story about failed dreams, jealousy and greed, through compensatory fantasy - awesome film. then again, that's just my take on this film.


----------



## old red

btw, thanks for the pics and link to the 'batman superman' trailer - i'm eagerly awaiting that film.


----------



## southbound

I saw "Guardians of the Galaxy" with my 13 year old son last night.

It's sometimes tough for me to rate movies, because it's all a matter of opinion; however, my son really enjoyed it, and I did too.

It had a little different feel than the other Marvel movies. I don't know how else to explain it other than to say, I wasn't thinking it felt like just another version of the Avengers or Iron Man. These guys weren't as superhero minded in my opinion. That probably has to do with it not taking place on earth as well. 

Anyway, If you are into superhero movies, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## phoenix_

Just saw guardians of the galaxy last night. It got some very high reviews and I don't agree, it's probably a 6/10 in my eyes. Nothing particularly good about it. 
Edge of tomorrow I'd probably give a 6.5/10, it was ok
Saw the lego movie a while ago and it was great, 8.5/10.
X-men days of future past was very good and I'm a huge Bryan Singer fan, 8.5/10.


----------



## Jellybeans

Sharknado 2 was so amazingly ridiculous. If you like camp, that i your movie. I laughed a lot. It was so over-the-top.

Guardians of the Galaxy was a lot better than I thought it would be. Grotto is adorable. It's a superhero movie but is different and strange. And those are all compliments.


----------



## Thunder7

We are seeing Guardians in about a half hour.


----------



## southbound

Guardians sure is raking in the dough. I believe it's up to $94 million in domestic box office in 3 days.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Perfect Sense"
Perfect Sense (2011) - IMDb

Now there's a strange one. A kind of zombie apocalypse end of the world 28 days later kind of thing with no gore, almost no violence, very little action, almost no dialog. And it's a love story. Not a bad one either. Kind of reminds me of "Never Let Me Go" in terms of its inevitable grinding downbeat sadness.


----------



## Racer

southbound said:


> Guardians sure is raking in the dough. I believe it's up to $94 million in domestic box office in 3 days.


We saw it over the weekend... I liked it as an adventure type movie for the family.

Also watched a few bluerays last week (rained over my vacation).
*Grudge Match;* Thumbs up. Funnier than I expected.
*Monuments Men;* Thumbs down. Unrealistic bugged me to no end. Poorly written.
*3 Days to Kill;* Thumbs up. I honestly was expecting the normal spy type movie. But this one had humor of a teenaged daughter I hadn't expected.


----------



## Jellybeans

Runs like Dog said:


> "Perfect Sense"
> Perfect Sense (2011) - IMDb


That is one of my favorite movies. Love it.


----------



## FormerSelf

I wanted to see Sharknado 2...wife didn't want anything to with it. LOL. Those films are totally fun to just watch, laugh, and make fun. You guys gotta see Mega Python Vs. Gatoroid...it has Tiffany & Debbie Gibson starring in it.
I think my favorite SyFy monster movie is Ice Spiders. Camel Spiders is good too.


----------



## soccermom2three

Saw Guardians with the family. Loved it!


----------



## Thunder7

soccermom2three said:


> Saw Guardians with the family. Loved it!


Yup. We all really liked it too.


----------



## xakulax

My review of gardens of the galaxy simply amazing maybe the best marvel film to date and that's saying a lot considering Captain America: The Winter Soldier If you haven't seen it go see it 


Acting 9/10


Special effect 10/10

Plot 9/10


----------



## ocotillo

What didn't everybody like about _Monuments Men_? 

Is it the points where it deviates from the actual historical account (Unrealistic) or the points where it is factual? (Boring)

Or some combination of both?


----------



## Racer

ocotillo said:


> What didn't everybody like about _Monuments Men_?
> 
> Is it the points where it deviates from the actual historical account (Unrealistic) or the points where it is factual? (Boring)
> 
> Or some combination of both?


For me, it's WWII... I could go on and on about how beyond realism it is....  

And you have a fantastic cast of good actors giving them such lame roles, lines, characters and a story that I'm not quite sure had a point or a climax or suspense or action or humor or drama. It couldn't make up it's mind what kind of movie it wanted to be and failed at them all.


----------



## ocotillo

Racer said:


> And you have a fantastic cast of good actors giving them such lame roles, lines, characters and a story that I'm not quite sure had a point or a climax or suspense or action or humor or drama. It couldn't make up it's mind what kind of movie it wanted to be and failed at them all.


Well one observation is that to make a decent story with human drama in it, you have to deviate from the truth. 

A lot.....

In _Argo_, the real Tony Mendez would never have dared stick his nose in the Tehran airport because he was already known to the Iranians. And 60's era Mercedes Unimogs had a top speed of about 50 so couldn't even begin to chase a passenger jet down a runway to the point where the nose gear is lifting from the tarmac. 

Similarly, the real Penny Chenery was Chairman of the Board at Meadowbrook Farms at the time she cut her trainer loose and there was zero question about her authority at that point. The movie _Secretariat_ makes it much more dramatic than that.

The real Michael Oher was a star player at Briarcrest Christian School before the Tuohy's had ever laid eyes on him. Everything in the movie, _The Blind Side_ about "Protective Instincts" and Leigh Anne Tuohy knowing more about football and how to coach Michael better than his coach is utter fabrication.


----------



## Gabriel

Saw Boyhood and give it a 10/10.

Nothing like it has ever been done in cinema. It was like rewinding my kids' lives back to 2002 and rewatching the next 12 years all over again in almost three hours. Amazing.


----------



## heartsbeating

^ I can't wait to see Boyhood! Glad you enjoyed it.

I love how he did the Before Sunrise 'trilogy' years apart in the story being actual years for the actors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Gabriel said:


> Saw Boyhood and give it a 10/10.
> 
> Nothing like it has ever been done in cinema. It was like rewinding my kids' lives back to 2002 and rewatching the next 12 years all over again in almost three hours. Amazing.


Ever seen '7 up', '14 up', '21 up' and so on? All the way up to 56. Kind of the same thing.


----------



## Horizon

Runs like Dog said:


> Ever seen '7 up', '14 up', '21 up' and so on? All the way up to 56. Kind of the same thing.


Brilliant series - watched all of it.

The trailer for 'Fury' with Brad Pitt looks good - love all that WWII ordnance even if I struggle with Mr Pitt's commitment to character on occasion. I get the feeling the finale is a bit like '300'.


----------



## Shoto1984

I was out with the guys recently and talk turned to movies. I mentioned that I loved Prometheus. One had seen it and didn't like it and three hadn't seen it. I was wondering what others here thought of it.


----------



## Haiku

I'm not much of a review writer but one of my all time favorite films is The Curse of the Golden Flower. 

It is directed by Zhang Yimou who you might recognize as the (co-)director of the opening ceremonies of the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing. 

The film is in Mandarin but English subtitles are available. The story is epic and the costumes and cinematograph are breathtaking and spectacular. 

Here's a clip of the trailer. 

Curse of the golden flower trailer final cut.mov - YouTube


----------



## jorgegene

I'll sure miss Robin Williams. 

Actually I liked his serious roles more than his crazy comedy stuff. 

My favorite role of him was in 'insomnia' with Al Pacino.


----------



## ocotillo

Does anybody have a movie that was a real stinker or otherwise did poorly at the box office that you like anyway?


----------



## Shoto1984

ocotillo said:


> Does anybody have a movie that was a real stinker or otherwise did poorly at the box office that you like anyway?


See my post above. I don't think Prometheus did very well at the box office but I thought it was good. The ending set up a sequel which (unfortunately) we'll probably never get.


----------



## xakulax

My reviews of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is Michael Bay + Megan Fox + CGI = Terrible movie 


Acting 6/10


Special effect 7/10

Plot 4/10



*Thanks Michael Bay
*


----------



## ocotillo

Shoto1984 said:


> See my post above. I don't think Prometheus did very well at the box office but I thought it was good. The ending set up a sequel which (unfortunately) we'll probably never get.


It was your observation about Prometheus that made me ask the question 

What I had in mind though were movies that genuinely aren't so good for whatever reason, but that you still like anyway. 

For example, I enjoyed _Chronicles of Riddíck_, not because the acting and story are so great. Vin Diesel's diction is hard to understand in spots and the story is a little jerky. I enjoyed it because of the imagination that went into the fictional universe and the attention to detail in the sets.


----------



## murphy5

there are some classics that are def worth watching:

Dark Star: a bunch of hippies have a spaceship and go around blowing up planets, kind of for the fun of it all.

Buckaroo Banzai: Fighting red lectoids from planet 10

Galaxina: a female robot falls in love with a crew mate on a spaceship. Everytime they try to make love, he gets an electrical shock from her safety mechanism.

Mantango: a Japanese horror movie. People on a yacht shipwreck on a strange island. The ONLY food on the island are giant mushrooms. But the first person who eats one starts to turn into a fungus. Slowly, one by one, the starving people give in and eat their fill.

And, of course, REPO MAN is always intense! (the Emilio Estevez one)

The Illustrated Man, a recurring theme of sexual tension as a man relives lives travelling thru time.


----------



## heartsbeating

murphy5 said:


> Galaxina: a female robot falls in love with a crew mate on a spaceship. Everytime they try to make love, he gets an electrical shock from her safety mechanism.


wha-tha? :lol:


----------



## xakulax

If where recommending classics then here's one of my favorites 



Big trouble in little china


----------



## ConanHub

xakulax said:


> My review of gardens of the galaxy simply amazing maybe the best marvel film to date and that's saying a lot considering Captain America: The Winter Soldier If you haven't seen it go see it
> 
> 
> Acting 9/10
> 
> 
> Special effect 10/10
> 
> Plot 9/10


I was amazed!! It struck some kind of chord. Hell, maybe many chords at once. Well done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984

I enjoyed The Chronicles of Rid**** also. That one and Saving Private Ryan are the only roles of Vin Diesel I've liked.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Shoto1984 said:


> See my post above. I don't think Prometheus did very well at the box office but I thought it was good. The ending set up a sequel which (unfortunately) we'll probably never get.


Isnt Prometheus essentially an Alien/Aliens prequel?


----------



## xakulax

Shoto1984 said:


> See my post above. I don't think Prometheus did very well at the box office but I thought it was good. *The ending set up a sequel which (unfortunately) we'll probably never get*.




Yes we are 


Prometheus 2 (2016) - IMDb


----------



## xakulax

Middle of Everything said:


> Isnt Prometheus essentially an Alien/Aliens prequel?


 Technically no see link for info 


â€ŽAlien / Predator Timeline, a list of films by mook â€¢ Letterboxd


----------



## murphy5

heartsbeating said:


> wha-tha? :lol:


did I mention that Galaxina (the robot) was pretty HOT?


----------



## Shoto1984

xakulax said:


> Technically no see link for info
> 
> 
> â€ŽAlien / Predator Timeline, a list of films by mook â€¢ Letterboxd


I don't know that its not a prequel. My take on the film is that it gives the first contact between human and "Alien" and gives some explanation as to who created the "Alien" creatures and why. If you're trying for a timeline of the Alien movies this doesn't really fit with the AvP movie as humans would have had contact with the Alien creatures at an earlier point. It also doesn't fit with the first Alien movie either. Thus I don't really consider the Pred and AvP movies as part of the franchise. If the sequel to Prometheus follows the lead of the last movie then the experience will be a female scientist and her android assistant making further contact with our creators in some distant part of the galaxy. So the events would not have much relevance to life back on earth unless they find a way to bring the journey back.


----------



## Horizon

Prometheus was a major disappointment. I'm big on the franchise but things throughout this flick kept undoing it for me. Our own Guy Pierce who I normally like just seemed to be trying too hard to act like a really old man. When the crew smashed into the alien ship it didn't seem like such a big deal. I would have had one of them at least freaking out and the captain / commander finally winning out & steering them to oblivion. It wasn't even very good heroics. Why did the alien dude have to be this bald muscle man? mega cliche. I think old Ridley was off his game on this one and it wasn't a very compelling story anyway. Loved the auto Caesarian scene though - gruesome as it was.


----------



## Runs like Dog

You never wrong with either of the first two Alien movies.


----------



## GTdad

Despite being something of a movie buff, I only just recently saw "American Beauty". It was a pretty good movie with some outstanding camera work, but it seemed to me to be a little over-rated, since I think it nearly swept the Oscars in the late 90's.


----------



## Racer

Lol…

Logan’s Run, Flash Gordon…. Classics 
and in that same scifi theme Starship Trooper, Screamers, Tank Girl

I really think they should remake Logan's Run.

There's even some my wife's watches that I forgot how funny they could be like 16 Candles and 'the donger'. .. and Risky Business. 1942 was on the other day too... still funny.


----------



## Shoto1984

GTdad said:


> Despite being something of a movie buff, I only just recently saw "American Beauty". It was a pretty good movie with some outstanding camera work, but it seemed to me to be a little over-rated, since I think it nearly swept the Oscars in the late 90's.


I loved American Beauty. The story line, Kevin Spacey's acting, and the cinematography. It touches on soooo many real issues that people face I their lives. Maybe I'm biased because I so easily identify with Spacey's character (I turn it off before the very end)


----------



## Shoto1984

Horizon said:


> Prometheus was a major disappointment. I'm big on the franchise but things throughout this flick kept undoing it for me. Our own Guy Pierce who I normally like just seemed to be trying too hard to act like a really old man. When the crew smashed into the alien ship it didn't seem like such a big deal. I would have had one of them at least freaking out and the captain / commander finally winning out & steering them to oblivion. It wasn't even very good heroics. Why did the alien dude have to be this bald muscle man? mega cliche. I think old Ridley was off his game on this one and it wasn't a very compelling story anyway. Loved the auto Caesarian scene though - gruesome as it was.


We disagree on the film but I just wanted to point out that the Alien dude was a member of the race that seeded (created) humans on earth. So what should they have looked like that wouldn't have been cliché and been realistic as our creators? You might think of it from the biblical version with God creating us in His own image.


----------



## ocotillo

Runs like Dog said:


> You never wrong with either of the first two Alien movies.


I remember like yesterday watching the first Alien in the theater. Sci-Fi movies up to that point had been laughable. 

*Nobody* was laughing during Alien.


----------



## xakulax

Racer said:


> Lol…
> 
> Logan’s Run, Flash Gordon…. Classics
> and in that same scifi theme Starship Trooper, *Screamers,* Tank Girl
> 
> I really think they should remake Logan's Run.
> 
> There's even some my wife's watches that I forgot how funny they could be like 16 Candles and 'the donger'. .. and Risky Business. 1942 was on the other day too... still funny.




A underrated sci-fi classic I highly recommend


----------



## murphy5

xakulax said:


> A underrated sci-fi classic I highly recommend



"can I come with you?":rofl:


----------



## Gabriel

A movie that wasn't very good but I really enjoyed was Horrible Bosses. I laughed by ass off.

An action movie that I liked way more than I probably should have was World War Z.


----------



## xakulax

One of my favorite genres of films is Asian cinema I recently saw two films I highly recommend 


*First 71: Into the Fire (Korean) * 

The film is based on a true story of a group of 71 under trained and under armed, outgunned student-soldiers of South Korea during the Korean War, who were mostly killed on August 11, 1950, during the Battle of P'ohang-dong. For 11 hours, they defended a girls' middle school from an attack by overwhelming North Korean forces. It's an amazing film filled with emotion and action definitely worth watching.


----------



## xakulax

second film may be the greatest action film I've ever seen I simply can't put it into words how amazing this film is *please note this film is not for the faint of heart*


*The raid 2 berandal* 

Acting 9/10

Plot 8/10

Fight choreography 10/10


----------



## texasoutlaw82

Shawshank Redemption
Goodwill Hunting
Band of Brothers
Memento
Dirty Dozen
Cool Hand Luke
Platoon

...there's just so many great movies.


----------



## xakulax

texasoutlaw82 said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> Goodwill Hunting
> *Band of Brothers*
> Memento
> Dirty Dozen
> Cool Hand Luke
> Platoon
> 
> ...*there's just so many great movies*.



I know right!



Band of Brothers that series brought tears to my eyes quite a few times the main theme song to this day still gives me chills.


----------



## texasoutlaw82

xakulax said:


> I know right!
> 
> 
> 
> Band of Brothers that series brought tears to my eyes quite a few times the main theme song to this day still gives me chills.



I'll carve out a full day once or twice a year and watch the entire series. To this day it is by far one of the greatest war stories ever told.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Saw " Into The Wind" last Wednesday.

Kinda sappy , the story line wasn't really impressive.

However the cinematography ,[ special effects ] I would definitely rate as 10 /10.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Mean Creek
Mean Creek (2004) - IMDb
is pretty good because it's not sentimental. 

You're Next
You're Next (2011) - IMDb
I think made an effort but can't decide whether it's a comedy or not.

And let's face facts, EVERY mumblecore movie is the SAME movie.


----------



## ocotillo

Technically, Band Of Brothers was a miniseries with multiple writers and directors. But yeah. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Shoto1984

Cool Hand Luke..... oh Lucille..... you were etched into my young brain and, happily, will always be there!


----------



## ocotillo

Patty Jo Harmon. She appeared on and off in television series throughout the 60's. 

--Don't ask me why I remember that....


----------



## heartsbeating

The new Dr Who? ......APPROVED!

Love the clothes and think he makes a fine 'renewed' doctor.


----------



## heartsbeating

As for The Amazing Spiderman 2... I fell asleep. In fairness, I was slightly exhausted but still, wasn't feeling it. And neither was hubs. I dared to say the words 'I'm too old for this now'. Revoke my geek card.


----------



## RandomDude

In the mood to watch a classic again, STARSHIP TROOPERS!

Not to mention it has the best fking music heh:
(Guitar Cover) -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuvN2rECaLY


----------



## awake1

Guardians of the Galaxy i'd give an A+. Only because the characters were so likable. 


300 rise of an empire. B-. Not as good as the first, but still fun on its own. Stretches believably, even more so than the first which takes away from the larger than life but still grounded in reality setup of the first. 

Expendables 3: B- The worst in the series in my opinion, it's been downhill since the first one. Though still a fun movie and worth a watch.

Lucy: B+ Dubious science but an excellent amount of tension adds to the movie. 

Let's be Cops: C-. For a comedy I didn't laugh very often. It reminded me a lot of 21/22 jump street, just not nearly as good. 

Amazing spiderman 2 D- first comic book movie I actually thought was boring. 

Xmen days of future past: A+ Another excellent comic book movie. 

Hercules: B+ if you like the rock. Otherwise C. 

I've watched a lot of movies this year, and guardians is probably the best.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I know this is an old one , but anyone here remember the 2011 thriller movie , Sanctum?


----------



## Shoto1984

Finally got around to seeing Noah. I give it a B I'm not a Russell Crow fan but he made this work and the other performances were good also. An interesting angle on the flood story.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Shoto1984 said:


> Finally got around to seeing Noah. I give it a B I'm not a Russell Crow fan but he made this work and the other performances were good also. An interesting angle on the flood story.



Yep!

I found the angle of the story really interesting as well!

I believe that the history of human beings is cyclical and there lots of facts about ancient civilizations that we just don't know because they might have been destroyed by past apocalyptic events.

But I liked Russell Crowe in Noah.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Anatomy of a Murder (1959) with Jimmy Stewart is a fantastic movie. And it's amazingly 'racy' for its day. It mentioned rape, adultery, women's panties, wife beating, semen.


----------



## murphy5

Racer said:


> Lol…
> 
> Logan’s Run, *Flash Gordon….* Classics
> and in that same scifi theme Starship Trooper, Screamers, Tank Girl
> 
> I really think they should remake Logan's Run.
> 
> There's even some my wife's watches that I forgot how funny they could be like 16 Candles and 'the donger'. .. and Risky Business. 1942 was on the other day too... still funny.


DON'T forget the equally good Porn movie of old...FLESH GORDON. :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I just finished watching Draft Day. For those football lovers here, it was pretty good. Makes me wish San Diego had taken this approach, although they weren't bad enough to get the first round draft pick. They still could have incorporated some of the tactics.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Not a movie but a mini series "Hidden". It's the best cure for sleepnessless I've ever found.


----------



## RandomDude

Has anyone seen "Lets be Cops" yet? I heard it was good


----------



## xakulax

RandomDude said:


> Has anyone seen "Lets be Cops" yet? I heard it was good


It has its moments but its not great 


acting 7/10


plot 6/10


comedy 7/10


----------



## FormerSelf

Shoto1984 said:


> Finally got around to seeing Noah. I give it a B I'm not a Russell Crow fan but he made this work and the other performances were good also. An interesting angle on the flood story.


I finally saw it the other day, too. I thought it was pretty good. It got a lot of bad reviews mainly because it seemed like it was not what people expected for a Bible-based story. I thought it was good, a midrashic take on the story weaving in elements from pseudepigraphal book of Enoch and making it a magical tale. It had its moments. 

Finally saw Rambo on IFC that Stallone starred and directed several years ago. It was okay. I liked the buildup, because we're waiting for Rambo to "slip into 'Nam" on these people, but it almost took too long and then when the pain started, it was way over the top and just didn't highlight much heroic action. Rambo kills a bunch of dudes with a bow & arrow. After rescuing the girl, Rambo chops up an army with a mounted machine gun. That's about it. (sad trombone)


----------



## Joe75

Anatomy of a Murder

Seeing RLD’s post in regards to this movie brought back memories of the first time I saw this riveting film. It was approx. the mid-sixties and I was 13/14 at the time. There was a TV station that ran mostly fifties horror/SF movies on Friday nights starting at 11:30 PM. I was a night owl and because it was a non-school night my parents allowed me to stay up late - as long I didn’t waste electricity by having too many lights on. My parents always went to bed no later than 11:00 PM so I had the family TV to myself – which was a big deal. 

I was sitting on the living room floor changing the channel, no remote in those days, to said TV station when I saw the opening credits to Anatomy of a Murder and decided to watch this movie. Very earlier into the movie, I realized this wasn’t my parents’ Perry Mason. 

This was the first film that I saw that dealt with the issue of rape and sex in an adult and graphic manner (noting the film was made in 1959). Great acting by Jimmy Stewart, the defense lawyer, and George C. Scott, the prosecutor, with Lee Remick, as the wife at the centre of the trial, and Ben Garzza, the husband charged with murder of his wife’s alleged rapist. Directed by Otto Preminger with music by Duke Ellington. An interesting piece of casting was Joseph Welch as the presiding judge. He was the lawyer who famously called out Senator Joseph McCarthy, during one of the Senator’s communist witch hunt hearings, saying “Have you no sense of decency”.

About fifteen minutes into the movie, my mother had gotten up and gone to the kitchen to get a drink of water. On her way back to her bedroom, she saw what I was watching on TV. She got another glass of water and wordlessly sat behind me on the living room couch (I was sitting on the floor) and watched the movie with me. Now my mother had never watched a late movie let alone staying up beyond 11:00 PM. She asked me, during a commercial break, if I understood the movie and I said most assuring I did. At the end she asked if I had any questions. I said no; but, I asked if she had any questions knowing that she had missed the first fifteen minutes. Somewhat taken back, she said it was time for both us to go to bed. I still remember, during some of the graphic dialogue, hearing a quiet “Oh my” behind me.

This is a great movie that has stood the test of time and is worth a watch.


----------



## xakulax

Has anybody seen As Above, So Below ???? is it worth watching


----------



## texasoutlaw82

I took the kids (girl - 12, boy 14) to see, "When the game stands tall."

Fantastic movie! It has valuable lessons that riddle the entire movie and very teachable moments with children 10 and up. It had my throat in knots on a couple of occasions. I'd recommend a family outing out of it if possible. It has something for everyone.


----------



## texasoutlaw82

Watched Railway Man starring Colin Firth. Great movie told from a different perspective. 8 out of 10 for me.

Also watched a movie called Locke featuring Tom Hardy. Another solid 8 out of 10.


----------



## xakulax

Well I saw the film and only thing I can say about it is it's probably one of the most forgettable horror films I've ever seen I would say this one is a total pass i would wait tell it come on HBO.



acting 5/10


plot 5/10


horror 4/10


----------



## xakulax

November man starring Pierce Brosnan this movie screams please put me back in James Bond it's not a bad spy film but I think any season movie goer in this is genre will see through the plot holes pretty quickly all and all a fairly average movie. 


acting 7/10


plot 7/10


action 7/10


----------



## Kylie84

We were slow on the take with watching The Expendables. We had such high expectations due to there being a mega action star cast. WHAT A LET DOWN...
Expendables #1.... E- I liked the action but the story line and especially the dialogue was sooo cheesy and all the 'jokes' landed flat.
Expendables #2.... F- we had decided that based on the Expendables 3 having a good rating we might as well continue with the trilogy. So number 2 was worse than number 1 , we are wondering is anyone has seen the third installment.
Should we risk wasting even more of our time???


----------



## FormerSelf

Kylie84...The only reason why I would bother seeing #3 is because they keep adding in stars...at least that is what suckered me into seeing #2. During both films, i pretty much started thinking about other stuff before realizing I zoned out through big chunks of the movie. You're not alone in your thinking.

Saw Guardians of the Galaxy for my birthday. It was pretty enjoyable as all of the characters had endearing foibles and we had some good laughs mixed in with fun action sequences. Mrs. Self cried at the beginning scene, I think because I was looking like that lady not too long ago...yet I think she liked the movie more than I did. Fun music and good laughs with some neat sci-fantasy thrills. Chock full of great actors, I would say. I think Groot was my favorite.


----------



## Caribbean Man

xakulax said:


> Well I saw the film and only thing I can say about it is it's probably one of the most forgettable horror films I've ever seen I would say this one is a total pass i would wait tell it come on HBO.
> 
> 
> 
> acting 5/10
> 
> 
> plot 5/10
> 
> 
> horror 4/10





xakulax said:


> November man starring Pierce Brosnan this movie screams please put me back in James Bond it's not a bad spy film but I think any season movie goer in this is genre will see through the plot holes pretty quickly all and all a fairly average movie.
> 
> 
> acting 7/10
> 
> 
> plot 7/10
> 
> 
> action 7/10


I've heard other people here say the same thing about those two movies.

Yesterday I was at the mall and had to kill some time , so I decided to look at a movie in the cineplex.
I was about to purchase a ticket for " Lucy" the action flick starring Scarlett Johansson , Morgan Freeman , when someone in the line told me it wasn't good at all.
So I didn't bother waste time and money.

Anybody seen " Lucy" as yet?


----------



## Kylie84

Yesterday DH and I went to the movies to see Into The Storm. Here in the land of Oz it is expensive to do this- $20 per adult ticket, so you hope the movie will be good.
We were going to see Lucy but read here and elsewhere it wasn't very good.
We should have seen it anyway.
Into the Storm gets the following rating from me:
Dialogue: E
Story line/Plot: D (total rip off of Twister)
Special Effects: A (only redeeming feature)
Acting: E
We both felt that the main two factors which ruins this film is the choice of cast, who looked bored with little expression or enthusiasm and the script writing itself- the lines were super cheesy, predictable and boring. It could have gotten away with being a Twister rip off but totally failed in this case.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Kylie84 said:


> Yesterday DH and I went to the movies to see Into The Storm. Here in the land of Oz it is expensive to do this- $20 per adult ticket, so you hope the movie will be good.
> We were going to see Lucy but read here and elsewhere it wasn't very good.
> We should have seen it anyway.
> Into the Storm gets the following rating from me:
> Dialogue: E
> Story line/Plot: D (total rip off of Twister)
> Special Effects: A (only redeeming feature)
> Acting: E
> We both felt that the main two factors which ruins this film is the choice of cast, who looked bored with little expression or enthusiasm and the script writing itself- the lines were super cheesy, predictable and boring. It could have gotten away with being a Twister rip off but totally failed in this case.


Saw that move about one month ago and thought the same thing.

Very good cinematography, but everything else was sub standard.


----------



## Kylie84

I agree CM, I found it interesting how they used the teenagers' cameras as another point of view but they definitely over did it.
Personal where do you live? I am in Melbourne so I don't have the same problem as you getting somewhere nice and close, but we don't get out much either. Mostly due to the cost.
We went to the cinema a few weeks back (only because we got a voucher as a gift) and spent $65 on our tickets and popcorn and drink. When we were in the cinema for Into The Storm there were 3 other people in our theater- families can't afford to do this now days. It's crazy


----------



## heartsbeating

The Rover (with Guy Pearce) .....A+

My husband particularly loved this.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Just saw " Maze Runner " this afternoon.

Anyone who likes dystopian sci fi flicks should go see it.

It's story line is a bit complicated , but makes sense in the end. 

I give it a thumbs up, I liked it.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Kylie84 said:


> I agree CM, I found it interesting how they used the teenagers' cameras as another point of view but they definitely over did it.
> Personal where do you live? I am in Melbourne so I don't have the same problem as you getting somewhere nice and close, but we don't get out much either. Mostly due to the cost.
> We went to the cinema a few weeks back (only because we got a voucher as a gift) and spent $65 on our tickets and popcorn and drink. When we were in the cinema for Into The Storm there were 3 other people in our theater- families can't afford to do this now days. It's crazy


I live in the Caribbean ,Trinidad & Tobago to be exact.

Movies down here are expensive too, especially 3D and IMAX , but I like the experience.
Getting somewhere close isn't a problem, there is a cineplex in my neighborhood and almost in every mall / town.

Just that the ticket costs is so darn expensive compared to the other type of cinemas we had when I was a teen.

Now everything's fancy , but the cost is also fancy..


----------



## Jellybeans

Rio 2 was really bad.  I wanted to love it since I loved the first one so much. But I didn't.

Recently rented 9 1/2 weeks after not having seen it for eons. Man, that Mickey Rourke was SO sexy. That movie is... great. Lol.


----------



## Shoto1984

91/2 weeks is a classic. I've seen it several times over the years usually with a romantic companion. The result has been either great post movie activities or no post movie activities.... Now that I'm single again, I'm thinking I'll use the movie as an early qualifying test


----------



## Jellybeans

Shoto1984 said:


> 91/2 weeks is a classic. I've seen it several times over the years usually with a romantic companion. *The result has been either great post movie activities* or no post movie activities.... Now that I'm single again, I'm thinking I'll use the movie as an early qualifying test


Yep. 

It's a sexy one for sure.

Haha.


----------



## Shoto1984

The Town - I saw this last night on dvd. It's a bank robbery movie set in the Boston area staring Ben Affleck. It's not new but I had never heard of it. 

I give it a B

It was entertaining, acting was good, some drama, some action, some romance. The only knock is that the bank robbery thing has been done enough that its hard to do it in a new way.


----------



## Shoto1984

Just saw Interstellar. Wow. If you regard 2001 as classic and epic then this movie is for you. This is classic and epic in the same way. There is some action and plot twists but the movie will seem slow if you don't appreciate the magnitude of what's going on.

I give it an A.


----------



## heartsbeating

We're planning on seeing that too.

Your reputation is now on the line, giving it an A and all...

I kid... glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## NextTimeAround

What about "Gone Girl" with Ben Affleck and Rosmund Pike?

I thought that was interesting expose about relationships.

It's a thriller so if we talk about it, it may be a spoiler to those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Jellybeans

Gone Girl. Hated it. And the book, too.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Jellybeans said:


> Gone Girl. Hated it. And the book, too.


Why do you hate.... them. If you hated one, why would consume/ read / watch the other?


----------



## Runs like Dog

I won't sit in a theater for more than 3 hrs. Sorry. That's just being self indulgent to make a movie that long.


----------



## Shoto1984

intheory said:


> I was so bored I could hardly stand it.
> 
> And I didn't really like "2001" too much. So, maybe this just isn't my style.


Agreed. This isn't a movie that will have wide appeal. I think you have to be into the science of it. Discussions of time, space, gravity and the physical manifistations of these things have to intrigue you. It's kind of the movie Gravity but for people who enjoy science and foung Gravity too silly.


----------



## Jellybeans

NextTimeAround said:


> Why do you hate.... them. If you hated one, why would consume/ read / watch the other?


Because sometimes either the movie or book is good. I had read the book first, hated it and read that the producers had asked the author to change the ending for the movie. The trailer for the film looked so good. So I went in with high hopes, but ended up hating the movie also. It happens.

Now, I also hated Twilight, the way it was written. But I loved the movies which were so ridiculously campy that I couldn't NOT love them, since they were like a comedy, although I don't think that is what they were going for. Saw the entire damn trilogy at the movie theater each time they came out.


----------



## Jellybeans

Runs like Dog said:


> I won't sit in a theater for more than 3 hrs. Sorry. That's just being self indulgent to make a movie that long.


Agreed. Over time, I've become less patient with that. Now I look to see if a movie is long before I decide to watch it and 2 hours is really pushing it for me. One hour and thirty minutes is perfect.


----------



## Ikaika

I'm boring no time for movies, I don't even have cable TV.  Oh well I enjoy watching my son play sports, entertainment. Game tonight.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Jellybeans said:


> Agreed. Over time, I've become less patient with that. Now I look to see if a movie is long before I decide to watch it and 2 hours is really pushing it for me. One hour and thirty minutes is perfect.


right - o. we geezers have adult ADD to cope with. I know I do.


----------



## xakulax

I'm glade to see this thread is still up and running 



ON a side not Interstellar is it any good? should I go see it


----------



## Middle of Everything

Not to derail the thread, but Personal, what is netball?

And as far as movies. Not a lot in theaters recently as it costs a small fortune to take the whole family.

Rented redbox movies..... 

Xmen days of future past--ok. Id give it a C. Funny in parts. Decent action. Obvious every other way. 

Transformers age of extinction--pure CRAP. Transformers were my toy growing up along with GI Joe. Michael Bay is pure sh!t but at least the first one was mildly entertaining. This one? 2 hours and 45 minutes of sh!t. Bad story, bad acting, and way too much of Bay's destroying everything in sight. F-


----------



## Fozzy

Snowpiercer - A
X-Men Days of Future Past - B-


----------



## FormerSelf

Interstellar doesn't have a huge appeal with me. I've enjoyed Christopher Nolan's films ever since Memento...as it seem like he likes to really hone in on interesting aspects of human behavior or philosophical theories...but you do have to be in the right mood to watch his films.

The only movie coming up that I'll see in the theater is the final Hobbit film...although number two was insanely long and drawn out. 

Otherwise, I've been watching a lot of B movies on netflix


----------



## Cletus

Fury.

Superbly done. Your heart rate will be above normal for two solid hours if you appreciate a good war epic.


----------



## xakulax

FormerSelf said:


> Interstellar doesn't have a huge appeal with me. I've enjoyed Christopher Nolan's films ever since Memento...as it seem like he likes to really hone in on interesting aspects of human behavior or philosophical theories...but you do have to be in the right mood to watch his films.
> 
> The only movie coming up that I'll see in the theater is the final Hobbit film...although number two was insanely long and drawn out.
> 
> *Otherwise, I've been watching a lot of B movies on netflix*




Might I recommend this fellow Sci-fi fan 


Quick review this is quite simply one of the most amazing science fiction films I've seen the last few years and what really sets it apart it's a found footage film it's suspenseful engaging and a science fiction film that has a possibility of being true definitely worth watching if you're in the mood for sci-fi space epic and not interested in spending three hours in theaters


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> Because sometimes either the movie or book is good. I had read the book first, hated it and read that the producers had asked the author to change the ending for the movie. The trailer for the film looked so good. So I went in with high hopes, but ended up hating the movie also. It happens.
> 
> Now, I also hated Twilight, the way it was written. But I loved the movies which were so ridiculously campy that I couldn't NOT love them, since they were like a comedy, although I don't think that is what they were going for. Saw the entire damn trilogy at the movie theater each time they came out.


Gone Girl... I couldn't put the book down at the start and then somewhere along the way felt meh but read it through to the end nonetheless. Only felt a teeny glimmer of curiosity about the movie for the same reason you saw it but easily passing it over.


----------



## heartsbeating

Watched 'Breathe In' with Guy Pearce. I mean, Guy Pearce wasn't watching it with me, he was starring in it. I wasn't sure whether the story would capture me (it sort of did but not entirely) but I'm a fan of Mr Pearce and hubs was out, so I chose it. The music component is great and the slow vibe suited my mood. 

When hubs asked me what it was about and I described the wife, their marriage, why he was tempted/inspired by the 18 year old (this isn't a spoiler, it's in the trailer), my husband was very opinionated about it all - about a movie he hadn't seen, haha. It wasn't haunting like The Piano. But it was Guy Pearce. And Guy Pearce (or his character at least) playing a cello. So thumbs up in that regard.


----------



## LongWalk

heartsbeating said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel = cinema worthy.
> 
> I think my rankings of movies fall into 3 categories: cinema worthy / wait for apple tv / I feel ripped off.


I saw it with my daughters. Cinema worthy, but just barely. Not great movie but it had some charm.

Recently watched on Mac:

1) The Killing of a Chinese Bookie (original cutting). It gets an A. Great and original movie. John Cassavetes was the director. He is famous for being in Rose Mary's Baby.

2) Letters from Iwo Jima (Clint Eastwood). This also deserves an A/A-. The cinematography, while good, could have been more adventureous.

3) Gran Torino (also Eastwood)
He carries a weak script and uneven casting by virture of his acting skill. Too sentimental for me. B-. He had cancer so his suicidal self sacrifice meant less that it could have.

4) White Heat (Raoul Walsh) This flick from 1949 gets an A. James Cagney is great.


----------



## Fozzy

LongWalk said:


> 3) Gran Torino (also Eastwood)
> He carries a weak script and uneven casting by virture of his acting skill. Too sentimental for me. B-.


Spoiler!


----------



## Fozzy

We're The Millers - I give this one an A. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## WandaJ

Shoto1984 said:


> Just saw Interstellar. Wow. If you regard 2001 as classic and epic then this movie is for you. This is classic and epic in the same way. There is some action and plot twists but the movie will seem slow if you don't appreciate the magnitude of what's going on.
> 
> I give it an A.


:iagree: I loved Interstellar! and I do not love that many movies how future is not all shiny computers, and robots, but very normal, 20-century, with just one problem. And the elements of quantum physics really added spice to it for me. I think it is great on psychological level, and altough I am not a big fan of Matthew C, he did great job here.


----------



## Shoto1984

Wanda, I'm glad you enjoyed it too. I also thought the psychological aspects were interesting (the social and political too)


----------



## heartsbeating

Mood Indigo .....turned it off with 30mins remaining.

Expectation was quirky, romantic French film. Quirky was a few notches up from Amelie. Or maybe we're not arty enough to appreciate it but we had to check we weren't high. Didn't feel the connection between the main characters and therefore didn't care about them or the story.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I hate all Wes Anderson movies.


----------



## Fozzy

Old Yeller, A+

Don't judge me.


----------



## LongWalk

Also watched Young Adult starring Charlize Theron. B+/A-.

Very TAM appropriate movie about a cheater


----------



## ConanHub

Fozzy said:


> Old Yeller, A+
> 
> Don't judge me.


I judge you classy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

When I saw Old Yeller was on Netflix, I had to introduce my girls to it. My oldest cried so hard she threw up in the floor. Thank god for tile.


----------



## Runs like Dog

xakulax said:


> Might I recommend this fellow Sci-fi fan
> 
> 
> Quick review this is quite simply one of the most amazing science fiction films I've seen the last few years and what really sets it apart it's a found footage film it's suspenseful engaging and a science fiction film that has a possibility of being true definitely worth watching if you're in the mood for sci-fi space epic and not interested in spending three hours in theaters


I saw that. It was ok. I thought the whole 'found footage' thing was weak. But it sort of reminded me of The Thing. A kind of nameless horror that's never shown or almost never shown. From a common sense of WTF are they doing with the plot though it kind of fell apart. You go all the way there and then sort of wing-it? And didn't they read 2001? come on it says right there NEVER GO TO EUROPA! I guess what irks me is all these movies should (in my mind) start from the premise that they're one-way but not in a colonization way.


----------



## xakulax

Runs like Dog said:


> I saw that. It was ok. I thought the whole 'found footage' thing was weak. But it sort of reminded me of The Thing. A kind of nameless horror that's never shown or almost never shown. From a common sense of WTF are they doing with the plot though it kind of fell apart. You go all the way there and then sort of wing-it? And didn't they read 2001? come on it says right there NEVER GO TO EUROPA! I guess what irks me is all these movies should (in my mind) start from the premise that they're one-way but not in a colonization way.




I would have to agree with you this film does suffer from the same problems most found footage films have unfortunately but what makes it work at least in my opinion it's a whole other planet underwater thing something we've never seen before in film and the alien creature did look rather well alien


----------



## Runs like Dog

I highly recommend "The Wipers Times" with Ben Chaplin. It's a great satiric story about war.


----------



## Jellybeans

Bad Johnson. Totally weird/quirky film. Would recommend.


----------



## Fozzy

Lone Survivor--pretty good. Stayed fairly true to the book.


----------



## FormerSelf

Fozzy said:


> We're The Millers - I give this one an A. Haven't laughed that hard in a long time.


I like it just okay, but I lost my breath laughing during the Pictionary game.

Watched Maleficent that other day. It was a lot better than I thought it would be although I found Princess Aurora a little grating.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Fozzy said:


> When I saw Old Yeller was on Netflix, I had to introduce my girls to it. My oldest cried so hard she threw up in the floor. Thank god for tile.


I think producers these days are worried about getting sued for traumatising kids.

See if your daughter can pass the Ring Of Bright Water test - or keep the mop handy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

While I was overseas I actually found access to a variety of movies unavailable in my home country. One of those was Rurouni Kenshin (based from the Japanese manga series), in which I found the adaptation surprisingly good and a great example of how to make film adaptations of already established franchises. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin_(film)

The rule:
STICK TO THE SOURCE MATERIAL - It's successful for a reason, and the main target market should be the loyal fans. Have a look if you guys are interested in foreign movies, I've never seen any other actor fit their part so well (Takeru Satoh)


----------



## Fozzy

Flying_Dutchman said:


> I think producers these days are worried about getting sued for traumatising kids.
> 
> See if your daughter can pass the Ring Of Bright Water test - or keep the mop handy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was actually thinking about Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## bbdad

Saw the latest hunger games movie over the weekend. My oldest daughter is a big fan of the series. I thought the movie was good. I have liked all of them in the series. I look forward to the Part II of Mocking Jay.


----------



## soccermom2three

Fozzy said:


> I was actually thinking about Where the Red Fern Grows


When I was in 6th grade, we read that book as a class. The toughest, meanest kid was crying like a baby.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Fozzy said:


> I was actually thinking about Where the Red Fern Grows


lol - If you can find one tragic animal movie a week you can, at least, ensure that your eldest will never be teased by her classmates about her weight.

"Kes" is another one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo

soccermom2three said:


> When I was in 6th grade, we read that book as a class. The toughest, meanest kid was crying like a baby.


Not as bad as Grave Of The Fireflies, Weep No More My Lady or The Scarlet Ibis, but I blubbered at the end of that one myself


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

If you're lucky, a Hollywood "emotional rollercoaster" might have half a dozen highs and lows in it.

For a much better ride, if you don't mind subtitles, check out the Japanese movie 'Memories Of Matsuko'.

It's like nothing you've ever seen - tragedy, comedy, drama, murder-mystery, musical, crushing, uplifting, Disney birds,,, in a riot of pop-culture colour. 

From the moment the 'Gone With The Wind' opening titles appear, you know it's gonna be a treat,, and it is.

9/10 and two boxes of tissues. Adult PG-13 content.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

Haute Cuisine

We both enjoyed this. Suits an overcast mood at home.


----------



## heartsbeating

We also recently watched Girl Rising

_Girl Rising is a global campaign for girls’ education.

We use the power of storytelling to share the simple truth that educating girls can transform societies.

Girl Rising unites girls, women, boys and men who believe every girl has the right to go to school and the right to reach her full potential. Our mission is to change the way the world values the girl._


It's sad and disturbing amidst being hopeful and striving for change.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Finally rented "A Million Ways to Die in the West". Kids were gone so wife and I could watch a very raunchy R movie.

C- at best. And I love cussing and raunchy humor. Seth McFarlane is normally very funny. Ted was much better imo. 

A number of funny moments. But nothing that really was gut-busting funny.


----------



## minimalME

My daughter is a Daniel Radcliffe fan, so I watched _Horns_ with her. 

I thought it was awful, but could've been much better. All the language, sex and violence was more of a distraction and certainly not entertaining.


----------



## heartsbeating

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

We're fans of the original - we both dug this one.

And for those familiar enough with Brian Regan it's impossible not to declare 'Damn, these bananas are good!'


----------



## arbitrator

Went and saw "The Theory of Everything" Sunday afternoon following church. And while knowing that Stephen Hawking is an agnostic, he left it clear near the end of the movie that he leaves the door open to the possibility of the presence of God. His wife was a devout Christian, but Hawking's theories never really hindered her love for him despite the fact that she finally left him for her pastor when he related to her that he was leaving with his personal aide and assistant to go to the United States to live.

It's a very thought provoking movie, that is making Eddie Redmayne an early favorite to win the Oscar for Best Actor.

Go see it. I don't think that you will be disappointed in the least!


----------



## arbitrator

Did anyone else see that the new 007 flick has been named "Spectre" with Daniel Craig back at the helm, taking on his new nemesis, who is none other than Oscar winning actor Christoph Waltz; and with two sensational new European Bond girls.

Naomi's Harris returns as Moneypenny, Ben Whitshaw as "Q," and with Ralph Finnes starting his very own new stint as "M," replacing Judi Dench.

Production and filming has just started in London and will take us to various European venues, the U.S., and Mexico. Expect theatrical release in November, 2015.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Remembrance (Die verlorene Zeit) is pretty good as a genre piece if you're into Holocaust stories. This one's largely true. It's about a third in English, a third in German and a third in Polish.

******: United States of America v. James J. Bulger is an excellent documentary about ****** Bulger's seemingly bizarre relationship to the FBI.


----------



## texasoutlaw82

Interstellar.

Fan. Friggin. Tastic. Movie! I dragged by 12 daughter and 13 year old son to watch it and they both enjoyed the movie. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## FormerSelf

Still catching up on Netflix films. Some real DOOZIES on there.

Watched Spike Lee's remake of Oldboy, remake of same-named Korean film. Only happened to see first half of original years ago, so man, was this one messed up story! I really liked Josh Brolin and Elizabeth Olsen in this, but some weak points. It's worth seeing for the crazy reveal...a real, find-a-paper-bag-and-hurl ending.


----------



## ConanHub

Appreciate the "Theory of Everything" review. Thanks Arb.

Not going to see it because I simply can't stand Stephen Hawking.

Might go see Interstellar tomorrow, been on the fence about it.

Has anyone seen The Homesman with Swank and Jones?

I like them both but not sure if I can get into the plot.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I enjoyed The Grand Budapest Hotel as well. Wes Anderson is definitely not everyone's cup of tea, though.


----------



## FormerSelf

I am surprised I haven't seen The Grand Budapest Hotel, as I have always enjoyed Wes Anderson's stuff, but Moonlight Kingdom was a letdown and my wife truly hates these kind of films. I highly recommend The Darjeeling Unlimited.


----------



## xakulax

Has anyone seen exodus gods and kings yet is it worth watching


----------



## arbitrator

Planning on seeing "Gods and Kings" tomorrow afternoon. I'll be more than happy to post up a review for you!


----------



## xakulax

arbitrator said:


> Planning on seeing "Gods and Kings" tomorrow afternoon. I'll be more than happy to post up a review for you!



Thank you much appreciated


----------



## FormerSelf

I'm holding out for The Hobbit Part 3 in the theater...loved the LotR films (the first one came out 13 years ago!).


----------



## arbitrator

What does everyone think about what is going on at Sony with the hacking and the subsequent threats of terrorism with the impending Holiday release of the motion picture, "The Interview?"

Does anyone remotely believe that North Korea is behind this? Of the remaining theaters that still plan to show it, is this threat going to deter anyone here from going to see it?


----------



## Jellybeans

I think the hack is awesome for the public. Hahaha. Gossip!

And no, it won't deter me from seeing it at all. If anything, it piqued my interest.


----------



## toonaive

Dark Shadows (2012) It was a fun distraction. Over the top characters/acting. And Eva Green again.


----------



## xakulax

arbitrator said:


> What does everyone think about what is going on at Sony with the hacking and the subsequent threats of terrorism with the impending Holiday release of the motion picture, "The Interview?"
> 
> Does anyone remotely believe that North Korea is behind this? Of the remaining theaters that still plan to show it, is this threat going to deter anyone here from going to see it?




The Sony hacks has been quite amazing the amount of information coming out about the inner workings of Sony Corp and they're movie making process and deals has reaffirmed my belief that Sony executives have no idea what the hell they're doing Just recently the script for the next James Bond movie was leaked out and from what I seen awful just doesn't fit how bad this movie is going to be a film which is already 50 million dollars over budget by the way


----------



## VermisciousKnid

toonaive said:


> Dark Shadows (2012) It was a fun distraction. Over the top characters/acting. And Eva Green again.


I found the first part of Dark Shadows entertaining. The 1960's clothing, music, and set design was spot on, though many reviewers seemed baffled by it all as if it was a time period that was completely fictional. I guess thats how absurd the 1960's actually were. Depp as Barnabas Collins, the Gothic era vampire meeting 1960's culture after a 300 year nap was good for several chuckles. Eva Green is magnetic as usual. 

The last half of the movie was painful. No laughs, no logic, just a bunch of cobbled together scenes barely resembling an ending. 

This is a Tim Burton film. If you don't like him, I'm certain you won't like this. If you do like him, you'll find his sense of humor throughout the film but will probably be disappointed that he couldn't produce a more satisfying ending.


----------



## Fozzy

Ender's Game. I give it a C. Was fairly true to the book but left out so much context that you wouldn't really get anything out of it if you hadn't already read it.


----------



## Shoto1984

I agree Fozzy. I never read the book but it just felt like we were only getting enough to barely hold the story together. Reminded me of what it was like watching Dune (the first three books I did read).

Regarding the Sony hack it amazes me that these big companies are so vulnerable. Its one think to hack email but you'd think they'd have future big budget movie scripts wrapped up. Is air gapping internal networks so difficult? Then again, the Chinese have stolen all our military hardware plans so go figure...

As for the movie......I never would have seen it.....now I might make a point of it. Isn't that how we Americans roll? lol


----------



## FormerSelf

Sony pulled The Interview...so no one's going to see it now.

Dark Shadows, never seen it. I've never seen the original tv show either. However, I do like Eva Green, too.

As for Ender's Game, I liked it enough. But it did so poorly at the box office that a sequel will never see the light of day.


----------



## arbitrator

Speaking of Tim Burton and Johnny Depp, they are on tap to remake the timeless cult classic, "The Abominable Dr, Phibes."

The original starred the horror master, Vincent Price, who countless fans say can never really be replaced nor redone.


----------



## arbitrator

I was supposed to see "Exodus: Gods and Kings" yesterday, but ended up arriving late. I then opted to go se "Interstellar" starring Matthew McConnahey, Anne Hathaway, Michael Caine, and John Lithgow.

It's not a bad movie but is rather difficult to grasp unless you are fully conversant with the physics of black holes and time/space travel. At about 170 minutes, it is a rather long film but is nonetheless rather entertaining with very good acting. I could easily envision McConnahey snagging yet another Best Actor Oscar nomination.
And with the film itself getting nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## Fozzy

I hadn't even heard of Interstellar (don't judge me, i have kids) but that sounds right up my alley.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Shoto1984 said:


> I
> Regarding the Sony hack it amazes me that these big companies are so vulnerable. Its one think to hack email but you'd think they'd have future big budget movie scripts wrapped up. Is air gapping internal networks so difficult? Then again, the Chinese have stolen all our military hardware plans so go figure...


I picture the IT folks at Sony tearing their hair out because they have to deal with executives and "creative" types who have no clue about security. They probably lose laptops and flash drives on a daily basis, use passwords like '123456', and fall for every phishing and social engineering scam in the book.


----------



## Jellybeans

Can they figure out who hacked them? 

All of this is just so odd/crazy/great for gossiping.


----------



## Ikaika

Jellybeans said:


> Can they figure out who hacked them?
> 
> All of this is just so odd/crazy/great for gossiping.



NPR - December 17, 2014

U.S. intelligence officials claim that North Korea was centrally involved in the hack against Sony. That's major news in the world of cyberwarfare, where nation-states typically make covert attacks.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechcon...attacks-go-from-quiet-to-overt?sc=ipad&f=1001


----------



## Shoto1984

So here's a job for Anonymous. Hack Sony (or whoever) get a copy of the film and put it up on every server everywhere


----------



## arbitrator

...or better yet, hack North Korea and undermine its intelligence efforts! Throw some bad bugs into its cyber system and send them fastly hurtling back into the Stone Age!


----------



## arbitrator

I, for one, am totally perplexed as to why we let ourselves get controlled by a "tin- horn" country with a two-bit adolescent dictator who is seemly worried about his personal worldwide image. To hell with him! If he needs a friend, there's always Dennis Rodman!


----------



## Amplexor

Daddy's little boy.


----------



## FormerSelf

VermisciousKnid said:


> They probably lose laptops and flash drives on a daily basis, use passwords like '123456', and fall for every phishing and social engineering scam in the book.


It was actually reported that they had "password" and "s0ny123" as passwords.

The Kim Jon-Un death scene from The Interview was posted.


----------



## Runs like Dog

arbitrator said:


> I, for one, am totally perplexed as to why we let ourselves get controlled by a "tin- horn" country with a two-bit adolescent dictator who is seemly worried about his personal worldwide image. To hell with him! If he needs a friend, there's always Dennis Rodman!


This has little to do with the DPRK and far more to do with the sudden exposure of big dollar Obama bundlers as bigots and borderline racists who make fun of the very man-god-king they claim to support through thick and thin. The point I think that everyone misses is that Obama really doesn't care as long as their checks keep coming in. SONY just wants all of this to go away and isn't concerned, not being in regulated industry, what happens to their data. If you watch CNN you'll one idiot after another whining "What does this mean for America!!" - well nothing really. The exposure wasn't hacking as it was stealing access credentials from a PERSON and then discovering that (here's my shocked face) a company with a culture that doesn't really care what happens to their data has networks architected in way that demonstrates that mindset and permits someone with a narrow path to access them unrestricted play time and the ability to do anything they can dream of once they get in. And since last year when SONY's parent company in Japan took executive control for most things away from the US company to retained it in Japan it seems that that kind of broad reorganization hasn't worked out for them. Well, that and the stereotypical arrogance and cluelessness of a movie company run by 30 year old crackheads, their attorneys and accountants and the monumental psychopathic egos on the creative side of the house. 

You have two ways to look at this 1) North Korea is crazy but they're smart and they like money so they probably got the job contracted from some organization that wanted to see SONY hurt financially right at this time of year. 2) They found an exploit and discovered to their delight it had no bottom, no boundaries and they're taking it as far as it will go because there's nothing to stop them.

But the idea that this is a precursor to attacking all the water plants, power plants and railroads in America as part of some James Bond villain's plans to control the world seems ludicrous.


----------



## Runs like Dog

FormerSelf said:


> It was actually reported that they had "password" and "s0ny123" as passwords.


We fire people for that.


----------



## Runs like Dog

arbitrator said:


> ...or better yet, hack North Korea and undermine its intelligence efforts! Throw some bad bugs into its cyber system and send them fastly hurtling back into the Stone Age!


BLU-114/B is ideal for them. 
BLU-114/B "Soft-Bomb" - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There's not much in the way of infrastructure in the first place. So knock it out.


----------



## Fozzy

In a nation where most automobiles have been retrofitted to be steam-powered, I don't know how much effect cyber attacks would really have.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Runs like Dog said:


> We fire people for that.


We fire network and server admins for that. With executives we tell them it's amazing that anyone was able to hack their clever password.


----------



## heartsbeating

Interstellar ....hubs loved it. I liked it.


----------



## FormerSelf

Rented The Maze Runner on demand. About a kid, without any memory of who he is or anything, that wakes up after being delivered to an enclosed area of nature where lots of other young men have been brought as well, memory being wiped. Other than being delivered shipments of food, they are all clueless to why they are there...except all they know is that they live in a safe place at the center of a dangerous maze that opens in the am and closes in the pm. The "runners" navigate the constantly shifting maze in hopes of escape but must make it back for it closes or they will die from the "grievers." Of course, there is a larger mystery that must be solved and the new kid is the catalyst for everything. This is basically the next-in-line adaptation of the ever so popular dystopian young adult novel genre. It is an interesting mystery with cool effects, but nothing really character building.


----------



## Starstarfish

Saw the Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies last night. 

I'm torn about what I felt about it. If it was a generic fantasy battle movie it would have been 4/5. But, as the concluding chapter of the Hobbit? Hmm. If you hadn't read the books and don't know anything about Tolkien mythos, then a lot of the character changes or insertion of non-canonical characters would probably bother you less (if at all.)

But - something really grated on me about giving Beorn 1.5 seconds of screen time when I waited soooo long to see hulking man-bear eat some orcs so they could continue to push the whole Tauriel-Legolas-Fili forbidden love triangle aspect. 

Maybe the Extended Edition will fulfill my Beorn rampage dreams.


----------



## ocotillo

Starstarfish said:


> But - something really grated on me about giving Beorn 1.5 seconds of screen time when I waited soooo long to see hulking man-bear eat some orcs so they could continue to push the whole Tauriel-Legolas-Fili forbidden love triangle aspect.


That's disappointing.


----------



## FormerSelf

Starstarfish said:


> Saw the Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies last night.


LotR Trilogy had to condense so much from the books onto film...that it was pretty impressive how well they pulled it off.

However with The Hobbit...they added so much filler, it almost had the reverse effect...lot of people saying it was too much. I'm sure fans are mixed because of all of the creative license, but they get a good nine hours of more Middle Earth.


----------



## Starstarfish

FormerSelf said:


> LotR Trilogy had to condense so much from the books onto film...that it was pretty impressive how well they pulled it off.
> 
> However with The Hobbit...they added so much filler, it almost had the reverse effect...lot of people saying it was too much. I'm sure fans are mixed because of all of the creative license, but they get a good nine hours of more Middle Earth.


I just wanted a higher portion of that nine hours to be Beorn eating orcs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf

Starstarfish said:


> I just wanted a higher portion of that nine hours to be Beorn eating orcs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo

Starstarfish said:


> But - something really grated on me about giving Beorn 1.5 seconds of screen time....


Does he carry the wounded Thorin off the battlefield, return and kill Bolg in that second and a half? --Doesn't sound like it.

That's a pivotal event in the story and writers really shouldn't be taking that sort of thing out of screen adaptations.


----------



## Starstarfish

> Does he carry the wounded Thorin off the battlefield, return and kill Bolg in that second and a half? --Doesn't sound like it.


Ah, no. 



> That's a pivotal event in the story and writers really shouldn't be taking that sort of thing out of screen adaptations.


I'd agree. And if you go peek at the art book for the new film, there was obviously a lot of time and effort originally put into how the scene(s) with Beorn were originally going to go. I mean the description of what they originally imagined sounded beyond awesome, and why they chopped that for what they went with, maybe only Eru Illuvatar knows. 

I think the strongest statement for me was that, I really no felt emotional connection or draw to the whole thing. I mean, my friend next to me was getting all teary when people died, and I just was numb to it. I cried when Dobby died, but the portrayal of these characters made them feel rather flat, like cliche tropes rather than something that really spoke to me.


----------



## arbitrator

Just as Sony announces that "The Interview" will be released in the very near future, North Korea's Internet services mysteriously go down earlier today!

Now while I'm at a total loss as to how something that heinous could have possibly happened, my money says that it was the Ancarctic government responsible for it. After all, they are notorious for numerous "white-outs!"

Sorry, Kim! We didn't do it!


----------



## Shoto1984

Starstarfish said:


> I just wanted a higher portion of that nine hours to be Beorn eating orcs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My beef is that the vast majority of movie watchers will not read the books and will think they know the story. The computers have given us amazing visuals but the director has not given us as good a story. I'll still see it but I can't see why so much license was taken.


----------



## Shoto1984

arbitrator said:


> Just as Sony announces that "The Interview" will be released in the very near future, North Korea's Internet services mysteriously go down earlier today!
> 
> Now while I'm at a total loss as to how something that heinous could have possibly happened, my money says that it was the Ancarctic government responsible for it. After all, they are notorious for numerous "white-outs!"
> 
> Sorry, Kim! We didn't do it!


Thats one of the crazy parts to this thing. Retaliation could come from anyone....even your local high school hacker club.


----------



## Fozzy

Earth to Echo -- C+.

Seemed pretty derivative of E.T. and The Explorers. Kids enjoyed it though.


----------



## arbitrator

Well, according to today's news, Sony has agreed to going ahead with the Christmas Day release of "The Interview." Accordingly, several movie house chains here in Texas has now jumped on board with midnight showings planned.

Now I'm starting to suspect if all of this hubbub wasn't actually some kind of a publicity gig secondarily carried out by Sony after the hacking discovery, to help bolster holiday attendance for what could in reality be a stinker of a movie?


----------



## FormerSelf

Just saw The Hobbit III...some really great visuals and sounds...some cool action sequences. Thought the high-elves and the three wizards going against the ring wraiths was pretty cool...and Galadriel was cooler. 

But the story gets a little muddled which feels like the first two was all this build-up yet the end just didn't deliver enough to make all of the extra filler even necessary. It will be interesting to see how much will be added to the extended edition...maybe we'll see more of Beorn then.

Still, I liked being able to see a dwarf army...and I thought those large horned rams were awesome.


----------



## Shoto1984

Now that I've seen the last of the Hobbits, I have to agree ^^^ (sadly). And not a glowing blade among all that elvish steel?

Adding a few thoughts after the fact... 

I'm happy Beorn was included at all given the exclusion of Tom Bombadil in the LOTRs 

Legolas seems a very different character between the LOTRs and the Hobbit (not actually supposed to be in the Hobbit of course but whatever)

The added romantic angles in both the LOTRs and the Hobbit didnt add anything for me but were probably deemed necesary to appeal to a broader market (pun?)

Some of the added story line did compliment the story.

Did anyone else feel like there were some built in tangents for other movies? ie Legolas...go find Strider...etc Sacrilege?


----------



## arbitrator

I'm greatly looking forward to seeing "Unbroken" as well as "The Interview" over the holiday period. I also need to try to go see "Exodus: Gods and Kings."


----------



## Runs like Dog

arbitrator said:


> to help bolster holiday attendance for what could in reality be a stinker of a movie?


Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 53% Exodus gets only 29%.


----------



## john117

Just finished watching The Interview.

Awful. Not funny. Good plot tho.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Rented "The Giver" from Redbox.

Great casting, technically fantastic, not dull, characters are very crisp not overdone. Jeff Bridges is great, Katie Holmes is dead-on.

But we've seen this movie a thousand times, haven't we? The author took dystopian fiction of the 1960's and 70's and piped it through the YA genre ten years before "Hunger Games" existed. I guess it's basically the Christian notion of knowledge and guilt updated to the generation of people who 'feel' everything and think very little. If you know the book you'll realize immediately the characters are 10 years older than the book.


----------



## ocotillo

Saw _Into The Woods_ yesterday. Good cast, good performances and an interesting story. --Not really my kind of movie though. I was imagining drama punctuated once in awhile by singing and not the other way around.


----------



## Horizon

Shoto1984 said:


> I was out with the guys recently and talk turned to movies. I mentioned that I loved Prometheus. One had seen it and didn't like it and three hadn't seen it. I was wondering what others here thought of it.


Really disappointed with Prometheus. Some great set pieces but a dodgy story. Also there were some odd acting choices. Why the fake heroics before the skipper ploughed into the alien ship? Ridley Scott should have jumped on this and made it more dramatic - one of the crew should have flipped out or something. Sure Charlize split but that's not what I mean, those last three crew just accepted their fate like the Deep Impact heroics. Really boring and predictable. That's what happens when you shoot with a lame script and make dud decisions.


----------



## Shoto1984

Horizon said:


> Really disappointed with Prometheus. Some great set pieces but a dodgy story. Also there were some odd acting choices. Why the fake heroics before the skipper ploughed into the alien ship? Ridley Scott should have jumped on this and made it more dramatic - one of the crew should have flipped out or something. Sure Charlize split but that's not what I mean, those last three crew just accepted their fate like the Deep Impact heroics. Really boring and predictable. That's what happens when you shoot with a lame script and make dud decisions.


Totally agree on that bit. Otherwise? I can't think of any other weak scenes.


----------



## ConanHub

I was disappointed in Prometheus as well. Could have been tremendous and was merely interesting. Saw Mockingjay and thought it was slow and a bit boring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish

> Totally agree on that bit. Otherwise? I can't think of any other weak scenes.


I think the suspension of disbelief died for me when the main character (I mean, was she? I can't even remember her name) had that thing happen to her in that box and then just ran around the whole rest of the time like that would be no big deal, particularly given that the box didn't even get time to finish it properly.

(Yes, I'm trying to be purposefully vague for to avoid spoilers.)


----------



## Fozzy

Guardians of the Galaxy. I give this one a B+. Action was good and great comedy value. Plus an extra point for the second bonus scene at the end.


----------



## Fozzy

ConanHub said:


> I was disappointed in Prometheus as well. Could have been tremendous and was merely interesting. Saw Mockingjay and thought it was slow and a bit boring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually really liked Prometheus, but I'm an Alien nerd.


----------



## Shoto1984

Starstarfish said:


> I think the suspension of disbelief died for me when the main character (I mean, was she? I can't even remember her name) had that thing happen to her in that box and then just ran around the whole rest of the time like that would be no big deal, particularly given that the box didn't even get time to finish it properly.
> 
> (Yes, I'm trying to be purposefully vague for to avoid spoilers.)


Ok, you got me on that one too. Morphine is good but only goes so far lol. I think if the movie had been an adaptation from a book there would have been more explanation re the advanced medical/healing stuff going on and perhaps more time built in for it to work in the book. Ok, so good except for those things


----------



## Jetranger

Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 is pretty good - of course, it is only half of the story, but there's some great performances from Jennifer Lawrence and you get to learn more about the world it all takes place in. I'm pretty sick of Peeta's stupid face.

Le Grande Hotel Budapest is almost a must-see... almost. Very stylish, well written, packed with cameos. The set design and fun spirit makes it a nice change from all the CGI blockbusters.

I rewatched a Christmas Story too. I'd forgotten how good it was, and how well it captures the spirit of being a kid. Ralphie's intelligent, crafty and relatable. His parents actually seem like real decent people too.


----------



## naiveonedave

Starstarfish said:


> Saw the Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies last night.
> 
> I'm torn about what I felt about it. If it was a generic fantasy battle movie it would have been 4/5. But, as the concluding chapter of the Hobbit? Hmm. If you hadn't read the books and don't know anything about Tolkien mythos, then a lot of the character changes or insertion of non-canonical characters would probably bother you less (if at all.)
> 
> But - something really grated on me about giving Beorn 1.5 seconds of screen time when I waited soooo long to see hulking man-bear eat some orcs so they could continue to push the whole Tauriel-Legolas-Fili forbidden love triangle aspect.
> 
> Maybe the Extended Edition will fulfill my Beorn rampage dreams.


the problem with the Hobbit, is that it is really book 1 of 4, not book 4 of 4. Middle earth is only saved until they need Frodo and Sam.

I really liked it, btw. Though the time from the entrance of the 5th army until battle over was way too short. I needed to see more orc death up close.


----------



## arbitrator

Saw "Unbroken" last night. A beautiful story line, and decent acting, but Director Angelina Jolie could have done so much more with this flick, more especially with her usage of the flashback. I don't really look for many oscars here, but there should at least be a nomination for Miyavi (Takamasa Ishihara,) who portrayed the ruthless POW camp commandant known as "Bird, who lead character Louie Zamperini(Jack O'Connell) endured and stood up to.

I'd give it a B+ or 4 out of 5 stars. But it definitely will not be not a waste of your money!


----------



## Starstarfish

naiveonedave said:


> the problem with the Hobbit, is that it is really book 1 of 4, not book 4 of 4. Middle earth is only saved until they need Frodo and Sam.
> 
> I really liked it, btw. Though the time from the entrance of the 5th army until battle over was way too short. I needed to see more orc death up close.


Yeah, it's kind of amazing that for how spectacular visually all the battles are, they end up being just sort of ... emotionally unfulfilling. I feel like the original trilogy did a better job of making the battle scenes feel more I don't know, engaging because you indeed, saw more death up close. Like you felt more a part of the action, I guess.


----------



## Starstarfish

We saw Dracula Untold last night at the budget theatre, lol. 

I mean, was it a great movie, no. But I was entertained, and DH said he liked it. It had it going, but then it just turned a corner with the last battle it didn't recover from. Like the point at which the ridiculous train went a bit too far. 

(Which is probably saying something for a vampire movie.)

I might be biased though, it just let me crush on Bard the Bowman a bit more.


----------



## Runs like Dog

If you have nothing to do for 3 1/2 hrs and have more than a casual interest in first hand holocaust history, Claude Lanzmann's "The Last of the Unjust" is a fascinating film. It consists of first hand in person interviews with Benjamin Murmelstein, the only Judenrat leader who survived WW2. He 'ran' Theresienstadt for the last months of its existence and had to deal personally with Eichmann for nearly 7 years. I recommend it in lieu of having to sit through "Shoah" which, at nearly 10 hrs is a tough slog. The Last of the Unjust is in French, Polish, German, Yiddish, Hebrew, Italian. Subtitles in English.


----------



## Starstarfish

> Wow . . .you are far gone I just started reading "The Silmarillion" last week; so that's the only reason I know what you're talking about.


Oh, you truly have no idea about the depths of my depravity. 

I might be such a Tolkien nerd it could probably rival the depth of knowledge some people have about their religion.


----------



## toonaive

john117 said:


> Just finished watching The Interview.
> 
> Awful. Not funny. Good plot tho.


I very much agree. It had the makings of a much better movie. But wasnt. Still makes me wonder if the sony hacking by the Koreans/or others, was just a marketing hoax to boost this stinker.


----------



## ocotillo

Classic movie


----------



## ocotillo

Now I've got the song, Risselty Rosselty stuck in my head :rofl:

Here's the  short story.


----------



## Lon

Been watching lots of movies these days, just saw Transformers: Age of Extinction a couple nights ago. A lot of people were saying the visuals/CGI was not very good, and while they definitely took a lot of shortcuts (such as actual transformations done out of frame while the ju-jaw-ji-ja-ju sound is heard, and the manmade transformers just being small cubic elements that float and locomote through the air) I found the CGI to be awesomely excessive.

What I really didn't like was all the aggressive killing and several unneeded f-bombs. Don't get me wrong, megatron is a violent mothatrucka that would enjoy seeing humans eviscerated... but now so is Optimus Prime apparently (atleast the bad humans). But further from the wanting to "kill" the enemies and making those responsible "die" (ie the general divergence from human ethical justice) is the illogical and violent statements like Hound saying "I'm like a fat ballerina who takes scalps and slits throats!" - do decepticons even have scalps ot throats??

Anyways, I was expecting ridiculous (it's michael bay and transformers) just not so much hostility from the characters that are supposed to represent goodness and virtue.


----------



## Fozzy

Hobbit 3--easily the best of the three Hobbit movies. Great action, and a great performance by Martin Freeman.

Oddly, while I don't think the Hobbit trilogy measured up to LOTR as a whole, I liked certain characters/performances better.

Bilbo > Frodo
Tauriel > Arwen
and Thranduil was just the PERFECT combination of hero and ****bag.


----------



## FormerSelf

Lon said:


> Been watching lots of movies these days, just saw Transformers: Age of Extinction a couple nights ago.


I just can't stand the constant chaotic camera movement in the Transformer films, and yeah, the dumb gutter dialog. Ninja Turtles was about the same...so much movement and whatnot.


----------



## Fozzy

I haven't enjoyed a transformers movie since the animated one back in the 80's.


----------



## Horizon

arbitrator said:


> Saw "Unbroken" last night. A beautiful story line, and decent acting, but Director Angelina Jolie could have done so much more with this flick, more especially with her usage of the flashback. I don't really look for many oscars here, but there should at least be a nomination for Miyavi (Takamasa Ishihara,) who portrayed the ruthless POW camp commandant known as "Bird, who lead character Louie Zamperini(Jack O'Connell) endured and stood up to.
> 
> I'd give it a B+ or 4 out of 5 stars. But it definitely will not be not a waste of your money!


....and shot right here in OZ.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Fozzy said:


> Hobbit 3--easily the best of the three Hobbit movies. Great action, and a great performance by Martin Freeman.
> 
> Oddly, while I don't think the Hobbit trilogy measured up to LOTR as a whole, I liked certain characters/performances better.
> 
> Bilbo > Frodo
> Tauriel > Arwen
> and Thranduil was just the PERFECT combination of hero and ****bag.


Im going to have to disagree. I thought it was the worst of the three. EVERY scene too long and drug out. WAY over the top action elements that made me wonder if Michael Bay was on set.

Hobbit should have been two movies at best. But I will agree with the casting being superior for Hobbit. Samwise being the exception.


----------



## Lon

The Hobbitt would have been much better over two parts. I caught it on the big screen last week, it was good (as was expected) but at the beginning I really had to reach into the depths of my memory bank to remember what exactly was happening at the end of the second one. And it started off so fast by the time my mind caught up the intense opening scene was over so the rest of the movie felt really slow-paced (but it never really felt "too long" though, just too enjoyable of a visual feast to want it to stop).

Compared to the first 2/3rds of the story, this part was very anti-climactic - nothing new happens at all in it, no new characters, no new story lines, just filling in the rest of the blanks that didn't quite line up with the book.


----------



## Jellybeans

The Theory of Everything - a tear-jerker. I liked it

The Gambler - more of a drma (I was expecting action for some reason). Solid.

The Equalizer- amazing. Watch this movie. It is sooo good. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Fozzy

ooo, i've been looking forward to Equalizer but I've also been hesitant. Edward Woodward has the part locked down in my head so it's going to be tough to shift over to Denzel.


----------



## Lon

And last night, I watched "the Device" (don't ask me how I made it through the entire thing). It was awful - sounded like an interesting story but was so poorly crafted, directing was horrible and the dialog was atrocious. IMDB critics got on it about the bad acting, but even though it was extremely low budget, I don't think the best actors could have pulled off the amateur script, non-existent cinematography, cheap effects. I don't even think it should qualify as cinema (I think it is literally the worst show I've ever watched all the way through).


----------



## Runs like Dog

Lon said:


> And last night, I watched "the Device"


I haven't seen it but so much of what passes for movies now is disappointing. Everyone went to the same film school and they teach budding auteurs that you make a movie by having nothing happening, no script, no plot and slow everything down because the only thing that matters is young couples emoting about something. Randomly blast ear shattering noise. And shakey cam lots and lots and lots and lots of shakey cam. And if you're into the Mark Duplass mumblecore thing edit the sound so no one can hear the endless whispers. But most importantly; punch list cliches that broadcast everything that will happen to each character from the first minute.


----------



## RandomDude

Jetranger said:


> Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 is pretty good - of course, it is only half of the story, but there's some great performances from Jennifer Lawrence and you get to learn more about the world it all takes place in. I'm pretty sick of Peeta's stupid face.


I enjoyed it though it could use alot more action and Katniss kicking ass.

Also Peeta's nothing but a liability since the beginning... bah!


----------



## WandaJ

john117 said:


> Just finished watching The Interview.
> 
> Awful. Not funny. Good plot tho.


I think it was all right B movie, what I would expect from Seth Rogen. Nobody would have noticed it if it wasn't for that "treat" crap. We have what? seven? nine? North Koreans in US and we are scared sh...less of them?


----------



## Runs like Dog

"In A World" Written, directed and staring Lake Bell. Great idea terrible execution. Neither comedy nor drama nor satire.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Stretch" - a pretty good "one crazy night" shaggy dog story. You seen the story many times but this one is pulled off pretty well.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Better Living Through Chemistry" with Sam Rockwell is much better than the reviews. People were expecting some dark horrible ending and I guess they were disappointed.


----------



## snerg

Big Hero 6

Great movie - kids wanted to see it, I was not so happy.
Turned out to be a very pleasant surprise.

Very old school humor (like the old bugs bunny cartoons) which had me actually cracking up.

Great action (as action goes for an animated kids movie)

Great music (again, as music goes for an animated kids film)


----------



## heartsbeating

The kids LOVED Big Hero 6.... oh, we don't have kids?

Yes, it was great. Promoting science and engineering, getting kids used to the idea of robots? Perhaps, or perhaps it was just an entertaining animation. Thumbs up!

And for the 13 week thread in the Ladies Lounge, I skipped the popcorn and soda and took celery and carrot sticks (sorry to the other dude sitting next to me) and strawberries. Okay, I may have snuck a couple of handfuls of Batman's popcorn but what's a girl to do? Happy healthy new year, movie goers!


----------



## heartsbeating

The Trip to Italy.

Watched at home. Suited the mood and would recommend it if you like The Trip (although that was funnier). Still, can't go past a good Batman dialogue

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygxEPkufryI

_I can't understand a word you're saying, Master Bruce_


The scenery is stunning. The food looks glorious (and deserved more attention).


----------



## ricky15100

Anybody watched nightcrawler, really enjoyed it, jakes best performance to date for me. It was different and I was hooked all the way through


----------



## WandaJ

just watched with kids "The night at the museum", part 3. This one I think actually matched the original one, it was more fun than I have expected. 

Has anyone seen "Wild" yet? I loved the book and cannot wait to see it, but release is very limited


----------



## Ynot

I haven't read thru the whole thread, but if Unbroken was discussed sorry - but don't waste your money. The movie only covered about a third of the book - just the middle third. It never tied together his childhood drinking with his later alcoholism, recovery and the last part of his life as a minister. The movie ends with him arriving home from being a POW and has a few lines about him marrying his sweetheart and running in Japan with the Olympic torch. It briefly mentions Louie returning to Japan with no real discussion of the Bird. The book was a much better read than the movie.


----------



## arbitrator

*Looking forward to seeing a new release, The Imitation Game. It's been nominated for a slew of Golden Globe Awards, and will likely rival Selma for Best Picture.*


----------



## Fozzy

The Equalizer

Loved it. I give it an A-, and I'm only docking it a point because of walking away from an explosion in slow-motion.


----------



## bbdad

Kids movie galore over the holiday break:

Into the Woods: This was more of a musical than anything. I like the movies that have a different take on the original stories. There were also some good lines for the adults. Wife didn't like the movie much. My girls thought it was great. I would give it a thumbs up.

Night of the Museum 3: 
I thought this was a great movie. I have liked all of them. This one did the series well for sure. It was a great way to end the movie franchise.

We saw a few more on Amazon:
Justice League - Flashpoint Paradox: As a superhero junkie, I really liked this movie. It also helps to get an understanding of the current CW series The Flash.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Again, total kids movie. Decent action. Some goofy dialogue. But, as I am mostly just a big kid, I enjoyed the movie.

I think we saw a few others, but I can't recall at this time.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Rhymes for Young Ghouls" is a good film that frames the horrible history of Canadian First People's forced schooling programs in the 1970's. Similar to the Australian Aboriginal programs they took First People's children from their families and put them in 'schools' more like like prisons and stripped them of their language and culture. Of the 150,000 children 4,000 were killed in the schools. This is a fictional account of that and the film is made largely by First Peoples in Canada. 

I recommend it.


----------



## arbitrator

*I'm anxious to see Boyhood. It won at the Golden Globes and could well be the sleeper for this years Oscar!*


----------



## BucksBunny

Boyhood is like nothing else arbitor it's so low key and nothing like Hollywood will blow you away I was nearly crying at end. On limited release in UK lucky I live in London so got to see it before prize and Mr I have not cried since I was 10, ok no matter what my Husband tells you!! 

Catch it when it goes in general with your lady will be a great movie night out for you. Odd Director is USA but made rounds of small independant cinema in Europe first he picked up a lot more than globe, silver bear from Berlin for it hope the hype gets it on at your multiplex. So as many people as possible can see it. The craftanship put into it 12 years work is amazing.


----------



## naiveonedave

Ynot said:


> The book was a much better read than the movie.


I can't think of any cases where the book wasn't better than the movie.


----------



## ocotillo

naiveonedave said:


> I can't think of any cases where the book wasn't better than the movie.



I agree. --Even when the original author writes the screenplay and directs the movie.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

naiveonedave said:


> I can't think of any cases where the book wasn't better than the movie.


The Godfather. As I recall, the book was not well reviewed. The movie is great. My friends and I were interested in page 26 which is the scene where Sonny ditches his wife at the wedding reception to go scr3w one of the bridesmaids in the upstairs bedroom. What a guy. He eats lead later. Not a sympathetic character.


----------



## Runs like Dog

ocotillo said:


> I agree. --Even when the original author writes the screenplay and directs the movie.


The Bible?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Any Shakespeare play is equally indigestible in written or movie form.


----------



## Fozzy

Runs like Dog said:


> Any Shakespeare play is equally indigestible in written or movie form.


Boo. I like Romeo and Juliet. Even the Dicapprio one.


----------



## Jellybeans

_Men, Women and Children._

Much darker than I anticipated but I would totally recommend it.

It's about the way technology/social media has affected our lives/relationships. Good performances with Adam Sandler (playing out of his usual comedic type) and Jennifer Garner.


----------



## Fozzy

Runs like Dog said:


> "Rhymes for Young Ghouls" is a good film that frames the horrible history of Canadian First People's forced schooling programs in the 1970's. Similar to the Australian Aboriginal programs they took First People's children from their families and put them in 'schools' more like like prisons and stripped them of their language and culture. Of the 150,000 children 4,000 were killed in the schools. This is a fictional account of that and the film is made largely by First Peoples in Canada.
> 
> I recommend it.


I'm going to check this out. Hard to believe something like this happened in a place most people view as being so progressive as Canada. Especially as late as the 70's.


----------



## Lon

Fozzy said:


> I'm going to check this out. Hard to believe something like this happened in a place most people view as being so progressive as Canada. Especially as late as the 70's.


I don't think Canada is all that progressive of a place, except compared to places like Saudi Arabia or Iraq. Yes we have made some liberal advances, and there is a significant number of progressive thinkers here, but we've been electing Conservative governments for the past 3 elections (and off and on since the very first government which so happened to be Conservative) and they've had increasing results for the past decade. The core people in the party are ideologically regressive.

The way this country tried to assimilate the first nations children through the residential school system was abhorrent and completely culturally disrespectful. The damage to trust it has caused is immediately present, a large number of FN today were directly harmed, and it's effect on their descendants and following generations has caused a huge rift among nearly every Canadian community. There is not a single Canadian which this hasn't affected, but certainly much more detrimentally to those in the FN communities.


----------



## Fozzy

I'll have to re-evaluate my view of Canada. However I will still continue to enjoy RC with my moon-pie.


----------



## Lon

Fozzy said:


> I'll have to re-evaluate my view of Canada. However I will still continue to enjoy RC with my moon-pie.


In parts of Canada you can get RC (when I was in high school we used to stock up on junk food for overnight camping trips on various islands we could paddle to, and the grocery store had a huge line of fountains with which to fill bottles of pop - or soda as you'd say - they never had coke but they did have RC). And you can eat what the natives here call Wagon Wheels (and yes, that was a quazi-racist play on words to juxtapose my last comment).


----------



## heartsbeating

Boyhood .......very Richard Linklater stylee.... some dialogue reminiscent of Waking Life and Before Sunrise. Love the concept of filming with the same actors over that period of time and continuing a story line. Wouldn't rank amongst my faves of Linklater but still enjoyed it for what it was nonetheless.


----------



## ConanHub

naiveonedave said:


> I can't think of any cases where the book wasn't better than the movie.


Any Philip K. **** movie adaptation is almost always better than his original story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Would love to see an accurate adaptation of "Golden Man".

Could be very hard core and thought provoking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessus

I don't know if I was just tired, but I fell asleep during Lego movie. Thank goodness I was at home.

Saving Mr. Banks...B
Noah....................C
Django Unchained...A..so funny
Kill Bill 1 &2..........A
Dune....................F
Promethius...........C
Raiders of the Lost Ark..A

Not really much into romantic movies..more scifi and history.


----------



## Fozzy

naiveonedave said:


> I can't think of any cases where the book wasn't better than the movie.


The Mist.

Even Stephen King admitted it had a better ending than his story.


----------



## GTdad

Fozzy said:


> The Mist.
> 
> Even Stephen King admitted it had a better ending than his story.


Man, I hated the movie ending. But I have an attitude about movies in which kids get killed.


----------



## Fozzy

Definitely a bleak ending, but I think that's it's biggest point. It drives home the consequences of giving up.


----------



## ConanHub

GTdad said:


> Man, I hated the movie ending. But I have an attitude about movies in which kids get killed.


Definitely agree. Not my cup of tea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

That's why I hated My Girl.


----------



## Runs like Dog

ConanHub said:


> Any Philip K. **** movie adaptation is almost always better than his original story.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well they certainly take their liberties with them. Blade Runner, Minority Report, Total Recall, A Scanner Darkly, Next, Radio Free Albemuth, Screamers, Imposter, Paycheck, and The Adjustment Bureau all diverge wildly from the source material.


----------



## Runs like Dog

GTdad said:


> Man, I hated the movie ending. But I have an attitude about movies in which kids get killed.



'Radio Flyer' is one my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## ocotillo

Runs like Dog said:


> The Bible?


LOL - The idea of the Bible as a single contiguous work with a common author is a fundamentalist Christian notion, which leaves me out in the cold.


----------



## Runs like Dog

ocotillo said:


> LOL - The idea of the Bible as a single contiguous work with a common author is a fundamentalist Christian notion, which leaves me out in the cold.


I want to make an all gay version of the Quran.


----------



## ConanHub

Runs like Dog said:


> Well they certainly take their liberties with them. Blade Runner, Minority Report, Total Recall, A Scanner Darkly, Next, Radio Free Albemuth, Screamers, Imposter, Paycheck, and The Adjustment Bureau all diverge wildly from the source material.


Very true. Did like Blade Runner better. I think a true version of Golden Man would be compelling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WandaJ

intheory said:


> I know I'm wandering a bit here. But there are two British TV series "A Touch of Frost" and "Morse". The shows are definitely better than the books.
> 
> But that's TV, I know. It's just that those shows are _so_ good. You look forward to the books; and they are just "meh".


I did not like "Life of Pi" the book, but really enjoyed the movie. I think Godfather the movie is much better than the book.


----------



## Fozzy

Stand By Me--another one that's better than the book.


----------



## Jellybeans

_This is Where I Leave You._

I liked it. Good cast chemistry. 

I read the book too and the movie does follow it closely with some differences.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Automata" is pretty good. The pacing is way off and the plot points miss sometimes but the story is good. Described as "Asimov's Blade Runner" - what happens when the protocols of robots don't operate. Imagine if Metal Hurlant made a Spielberg movie.


----------



## Fozzy

Runs like Dog said:


> "Automata" is pretty good. The pacing is way off and the plot points miss sometimes but the story is good. Described as "Asimov's Blade Runner" - what happens when the protocols of robots don't operate. Imagine if Metal Hurlant made a Spielberg movie.


DUDE, you stole my thunder! I just finished it.

I was going to say it's a cross between Blade Runner and Her.

Also, I'd totally forgotten what a miserable actress Melanie Griffith is.


----------



## ConanHub

Fozzy said:


> DUDE, you stole my thunder! I just finished it.
> 
> I was going to say it's a cross between Blade Runner and Her.
> 
> Also, I'd totally forgotten what a miserable actress Melanie Griffith is.


Oh come on! I thought she was robbed for not being nominated for her role in Cherry 2000!&#55357;&#56841;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Watched American Sniper over weekend. Good but will never watch it again. Nearly ripped the seat in front of me up with the occupant until my wife calmed me. During the scene with the "butcher" and the power drill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

I, Frankenstein. What an incomprehensible crapfest.

0/10. I was going to give it 1/10, until they hit me with the slow motion walk away from an explosion.

Screw you, Hollywood.


----------



## ConanHub

Fozzy said:


> I, Frankenstein. What an incomprehensible crapfest.
> 
> 0/10. I was going to give it 1/10, until they hit me with the slow motion walk away from an explosion.
> 
> Screw you, Hollywood.


Totally agree. Tried to watch it on Netflix and made it about 5 minutes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Fozzy said:


> DUDE, you stole my thunder! I just finished it.
> 
> I was going to say it's a cross between Blade Runner and Her.
> 
> Also, I'd totally forgotten what a miserable actress Melanie Griffith is.


Melanie Griffith? I liked her in 'Cecil B. Demented' where she plays a parody of people like herself. That's a fun movie. John Waters directed. It's more like Pecker in its sensibilities and bears no resemblance to Pink Flamingos or Female Trouble which are laugh out loud disgusting and over the top. 

As with all John Waters films, if you aren't in on the joke you won't like it.


----------



## heartsbeating

Predestination ........entertaining story that reeled us in. Between hubs and I, we called the twists and outcome early on but that was part of the fun of it. It had a bit of a 'Gattaca' feel about it (movie with Ethan Hawke from the 90's). I think it could have done without the dumbed-down 'in case you don't understand what happened' montage at the very end - but otherwise, entertaining to be worthy of a thumbs up.


----------



## Jellybeans

ConanHub said:


> Watched American Sniper over weekend. Good but will never watch it again. Nearly ripped the seat in front of me up with the occupant until my wife calmed me. During the scene with the "butcher" and the power drill.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please NO spoilers!  Many of us haven't seen it.


----------



## Fozzy

The Taking of Deborah Logan.

I'll give this one a B. 

Better than average (which isn't saying much) horror from the fake documentary genre. Some pretty creepy scenes, only undermined by a weak back-story.


----------



## ConanHub

Jellybeans said:


> Please NO spoilers!  Many of us haven't seen it.


I really didn't give anything up. You won't see what I spoke of until it already hits you. But apologies none the less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

Carrie (remake)

B+ 

Chloe Grace Moretz--this is a girl to watch.


----------



## Fozzy

Sherman and Peabody

A

Very entertaining. Clever, funny dialogue with a couple of very subtle adult jokes thrown in.


----------



## Shoto1984

Took my kids to see Paddington. Good family movie if you have youngun's. Kids gave it a B and I would agree. Cute story, some funny lines and (as almost always these days) amazing computer generated images.


----------



## Fozzy

Box Trolls - B

Quirky stop motion animation. Pretty good, original story, and steered clear of pop culture one-liners, which is rare in kids movies these days.


----------



## BookOfJob

13 Days. I found it in youtube in my country.

In it, the game of domination among the competing politicians kinda make me wonder well after the movie finishes.

:thumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog

These contain spoilers.




"Soulmate" - A love story between a suicidal woman and a ghost who killed himself. And who occasionally murders people. In the depressing Welsh countryside.

"The House of Last Things" - A house sitter, her junkie criminal boyfriend, her mentally retarded brother and the ghost of a kid killed by an evil golf ball who slowly but surely take over the lives of the home's owners who are away in Italy. And who are killed by the wife in an intentional car crash.


----------



## Jellybeans

_The Best of Me _- Nicholas Sparks strikes again and made me crrrrrrry like a girl! It was good.


----------



## lucy999

VermisciousKnid said:


> Pink Flamingos or Female Trouble which are laugh out loud disgusting and over the top.
> 
> As with all John Waters films, if you aren't in on the joke you won't like it.


Ohhh hello, fellow freak! Nice to meetchya.

I TOLD YOU CHA CHA HEELS! BLACK.

Poor Dawn Davenport. All she wanted was black cha cha heels. 


:smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy

Elysium. I give this one an A, even though my wife spoiled it for me during the opening credits.

Say what you want about politics, class warfare, illegal immigration, universal healthcare, and all the other topics that were brought up in this movie. Say what you want, because ROBOTS and SOUTH AFRICAN MERC'S WITH KATANA'S!


----------



## Lon

Watched Whiplash last night. Great movie, especially for the band geek type guys like me. The music director played by JK Simmons was a raving psychopath, much like real life music directors only x10. Miles teller did a fantastic job in the role. I found the ending a little unsettling, like abusive manipulation is justified since it happened to coincide with a demonstration of greatness. Not sure if that is what the take home message is supposed to be, I don't think most of the greatest musicians ever had to contend with that kind of emotional abuse. Thought provoking film nonetheless.


----------



## ConanHub

Watched Taken 3 last night. Gave it a 2 out of 5 stars. Very bad action camera work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

Lon said:


> Watched Whiplash last night. Great movie, especially for the band geek type guys like me. The music director played by JK Simmons was a raving psychopath, much like real life music directors only x10. Miles teller did a fantastic job in the role. I found the ending a little unsettling, like abusive manipulation is justified since it happened to coincide with a demonstration of greatness. Not sure if that is what the take home message is supposed to be, I don't think most of the greatest musicians ever had to contend with that kind of emotional abuse. Thought provoking film nonetheless.


JK Simmons is amazing!


----------



## naiveonedave

Not a movie, but I am digging Marco Polo on Netflix.


----------



## Lon

naiveonedave said:


> Not a movie, but I am digging Marco Polo on Netflix.


yes I was riveted watching this series, there are a few unlikely events and historical coincidences that have been embellished, but the setting is fascinating, the story interesting and the visuals are amazing. I have a hard time seeing why the critics dumped on this show, either way I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## naiveonedave

Lon said:


> yes I was riveted watching this series, there are a few unlikely events and historical coincidences that have been embellished, but the setting is fascinating, the story interesting and the visuals are amazing. I have a hard time seeing why the critics dumped on this show, either way I'm looking forward to season 2.


the critics probably don't approve of the way women are treated, especially the one 'pleasure palace' ones.


----------



## Shoto1984

Agree, good story telling and production. Enjoyed it and looking forward to more.


----------



## naiveonedave

anybody have any good books that are historical re: Marco Polo? Just curiuos to see how much fiction vs reality in the series.


----------



## Shoto1984

While we're on a brief TV tangent.... I'm looking forward to season three of Vikings on the History channel. Good stuff.


----------



## Thor

I haven't read the 31 pages in the thread so these may have already been covered.

Up In the Air. George Clooney plays an employee of a firm which fires people. If a business has to lay off people, this company sends someone to actually sit down with the people getting fired to give them the news and a folder of info on their severance package. I'd give it about a 3.5 out of 5. It was entertaining and did a good job of setting the mood and taking us on the journey of the story. But there is a surprise infidelity in the plot which might be triggering for some. Sadly I recognized all the airports in the movie.

Nymphomaniac Vol 1. This is the unrated film with real porn as part of a serious movie. Surprisingly strong and good. Maybe a bit drawn out in a few spots, at least the director's cut which is quite a bit longer than the studio cut. Christian Slater gives a stellar and memorable performance as the father. Definitely X rated, not for the kids. No triggering issues (at least in Vol 1) such as incest, rape, abuse. A couple of her lovers are indicated as married, so possible trigger there.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Her, by Spike Jonze. I thought I would hate it but I actually liked it quite a bit. Joaquin Phoenix was excellent. Amy Adams and Rooney Mara were standouts as well. 

The only other Spike Jonze movie I've seen is Being John Malkovich which I liked for its humor and weirdness. *Her* really is a combination relationship/scifi movie - an odd combo. You don't realize it's scifi at first because so much of its world seems familiar.


----------



## Runs like Dog

VermisciousKnid said:


> Her, by Spike Jonze. I thought I would hate it but I actually liked it quite a bit. Joaquin Phoenix was excellent. You don't realize it's scifi at first because so much of its world seems familiar.


I liked that it was essentially from the machine's point of view. To me it wasn't about 'what does it mean to be human' so much as what does being human look like to something else.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Thor said:


> I haven't read the 31 pages in the thread so these may have already been covered.
> 
> Up In the Air. George Clooney plays an employee of a firm which fires people. If a business has to lay off people, this company sends someone to actually sit down with the people getting fired to give them the news and a folder of info on their severance package. I'd give it about a 3.5 out of 5. It was entertaining and did a good job of setting the mood and taking us on the journey of the story. But there is a surprise infidelity in the plot which might be triggering for some. Sadly I recognized all the airports in the movie.
> 
> Nymphomaniac Vol 1. This is the unrated film with real porn as part of a serious movie. Surprisingly strong and good. Maybe a bit drawn out in a few spots, at least the director's cut which is quite a bit longer than the studio cut. Christian Slater gives a stellar and memorable performance as the father. Definitely X rated, not for the kids. No triggering issues (at least in Vol 1) such as incest, rape, abuse. A couple of her lovers are indicated as married, so possible trigger there.


Havent seen Up in the Air yet. Know Clooney is based in Omaha in the movie. Im guessing like most movies portrayal of Nebraska has Omaha looking like a corn-field?


----------



## Thor

Middle of Everything said:


> Havent seen Up in the Air yet. Know Clooney is based in Omaha in the movie. Im guessing like most movies portrayal of Nebraska has Omaha looking like a corn-field?


They show a little bit of downtown and some inside office shots. Plus a scene or two filmed at the airport. The movie opens with aerial shots flying over small cities around the country, and then during the movie several more such shots. They didn't play up any stereotypes or make anywhere look unfavorable.


----------



## Fozzy

VermisciousKnid said:


> Her, by Spike Jonze. I thought I would hate it but I actually liked it quite a bit. Joaquin Phoenix was excellent. Amy Adams and Rooney Mara were standouts as well.
> 
> The only other Spike Jonze movie I've seen is Being John Malkovich which I liked for its humor and weirdness. *Her* really is a combination relationship/scifi movie - an odd combo. You don't realize it's scifi at first because so much of its world seems familiar.


HER is pretty good. Pretty similar thematically to Automata.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

lucy999 said:


> Ohhh hello, fellow freak! Nice to meetchya.
> 
> I TOLD YOU CHA CHA HEELS! BLACK.
> 
> Poor Dawn Davenport. All she wanted was black cha cha heels.
> 
> 
> :smthumbup:


Love, Love, *LOVE* John Waters! Aunt Ida is my favorite in Female Trouble..."The world of the heterosexual is a sick and boring life!" LOL! Indeed! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZCFdd3c8QI

Truthfully, most of Edith Massey's roles are my favorites. I often quote Queen Carlotta from Desperate Living and have been known to spank my husband while saying "this will teach you to arouse royalty!"

Have you seen the documentaries "This Filthy World" and "I Am Divine"? Both are wonderful. Although I had to keep reminding my husband during "I Am Divine"..."Stop salivating, those aren't real you know!"


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I haven't seen those documentaries. I've seen Waters interviewed on various shows and he's always so interesting and funny. Such a unique viewpoint. 

Edith Massey is a revelation. "Babs! Babs! Why isn't the egg man here? I'm starvin' to death for some eggs". Sitting in that playpen in her underwear. Just marvelous.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

VermisciousKnid said:


> I haven't seen those documentaries. I've seen Waters interviewed on various shows and he's always so interesting and funny. Such a unique viewpoint.
> 
> Edith Massey is a revelation. "Babs! Babs! Why isn't the egg man here? I'm starvin' to death for some eggs". Sitting in that playpen in her underwear. Just marvelous.


I think you would like both, but probably enjoy “This Filthy World” the most. It’s basically a one-man show of Waters just being Waters. He tells wonderful stories in his usual excited “joie de freak” way. I’ve seen it a ridiculous number of times and still quote from it regularly.

And yes, Edith Massey is awesome. Queen Carlotta was probably my favorite role of hers. And it was delightfully disturbing to learn that she improvised some of her racy lines and shocked cast, crew, and even Waters! “Rob my safety-deposit box! Dig for gold, daddy! Dig for gold!!” Perfect.



VermisciousKnid said:


> Her, by Spike Jonze. I thought I would hate it but I actually liked it quite a bit. Joaquin Phoenix was excellent.


“Her” was pretty good, even though I didn’t think I would like it either. I like Joaquin Phoenix and think he did a great job conveying loneliness; the deep emotional connection he developed with his "OS" was completely believable and affecting. And I especially enjoyed how high-waisted all the men’s pants were!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

“Filth” was a recent movie I saw and liked. Although I guessed the “twist” early on, I still enjoyed it for all its disgust, depravity, and the Scottish accents! James McAvoy was excellent and deliciously nefarious! Recommended!!


----------



## ocotillo

--Saw _Saving Mr. Banks_ last night. It's not a new movie (2013) but it was new to me.

Briefly, it tells the story of how the 1964 film adaptation of P. L. Traver's novel, _Mary Poppins_ came to be.

It would not have been as interesting to me as it was except for the fact that I've scratched my head many times and wondered what exactly Walt Disney had against fathers and why fathers who were cast in a positive light in books were villainized in Disney's screen adaptations of those books.

Although P.L. Travers (Emma Thompson) was an absolute pill throughout the entire process, one good thing that came out of it was she put her foot down and refused to allow Disney to villainize Mr. Banks, who was in reality, a vignette for her own father.

There's an especially well done scene later in the film where Walt Disney (Tom Hanks) describes how Elias Disney abused both Roy and himself and then states that this is not how he wants to remember his father. 

It's not an action movie and it frankly moves a little slowly in spots, but I would give it 9 out of 10.


----------



## heartsbeating

Curse of Millhaven...... this is a recommendation for you!

20,000 Days on Earth.

Have you come across this yet? A pseudo-documentary about Nick Cave. But it's not really about Nick Cave in my eyes. It's more about the artist, the creativity that yearns in many of us whether or not we have a platform or stage; some passion that we get lost in, yet connects us to ourselves. This was right up my alley. Loved it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcGc8tl5Ls


----------



## heartsbeating

And then to Rocky.

What a classic. Haven't watched this since the 80s and loved every moment of it. Worth revisiting.


----------



## heartsbeating

Back to music ....2ntnuf, Formerself, OldGirl, TBT, music thread peeps and peeps who dig music -this one is recommended.

Twenty Feet from Stardom

Lisa Fischer, Darlene Love... need I say more? A documentary focused on the back-up singers but says so much more than that. Loved this.


----------



## Fozzy

47 Ronin.

W T H did i just watch? I'm pretty sure Keanu Reeves just killed the Luck Dragon from the Neverending Story!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Curse of Millhaven said:


> “Filth” was a recent movie I saw and liked. Although I guessed the “twist” early on, I still enjoyed it for all its disgust, depravity, and the Scottish accents! James McAvoy was excellent and deliciously nefarious! Recommended!!


Then you'll love Tom Hardy in "Bronson".


----------



## arbitrator

*Any of you ladies and gentlemen been in to see 50 Shades of Grey yet? So what gives?*


----------



## Shoto1984

I haven't seen it but I was at Home Depot today and they were all out of rope.... (chain too).


----------



## RedRose14

arbitrator said:


> *Any of you ladies and gentlemen been in to see 50 Shades of Grey yet? So what gives?*


I won't be seeing it Arb, I read a bit of the first book and thought it was awful, it doesn't appeal to me at all, but then of course I am a prude. It is getting absolutely slated here in the UK.


----------



## FormerSelf

heartsbeating said:


> Back to music ....2ntnuf, Formerself, OldGirl, TBT, music thread peeps and peeps who dig music -this one is recommended.
> 
> Twenty Feet from Stardom
> 
> Lisa Fischer, Darlene Love... need I say more? A documentary focused on the back-up singers but says so much more than that. Loved this.


Yes! I saw this a few months ago and thought it was really good.


----------



## FormerSelf

arbitrator said:


> *Any of you ladies and gentlemen been in to see 50 Shades of Grey yet? So what gives?*


Reviews have been largely poor...but I don't know if that is because the reviewers actually hated it or feel like they better hate it risk being ridiculed. I doubt I will really ever see it.

Anyway, I had no idea that Dakota Johnson is the daughter of Don Johnson and Melanie Griffith.

Big movie news in my mind is that Marvel and Sony worked out a deal to bring Spider-Man over to the Marvel Cinematic Universe...so Spidey WILL be featured alongside Marvel heroes who, in turn, may be featured in future solo Spider-Man movie. It won't be the current Spider-Man/Peter Parker anymore...they are looking for someone younger.


----------



## jorgegene

The darn thing pretty near broke box office records this first weekend pulling in over 82 million!

obviously people saw something in it that the critics don't. rotten tomatoes critics rating is like 25%. Terrible. most of the reviews call it 'boring' and nothing really explicit or very kinky happening at all.

Yet 82 million first weekend. go figure. BTW I haven't seen it yet.
The trailers though give me the impression the acting isn't very good.

Would be interested in hearing more from those who have seen it.


----------



## naiveonedave

jorgegene said:


> The darn thing pretty near broke box office records this first weekend pulling in over 82 million!
> 
> obviously people saw something in it that the critics don't. rotten tomatoes critics rating is like 25%. Terrible. most of the reviews call it 'boring' and nothing really explicit or very kinky happening at all.
> 
> Yet 82 million first weekend. go figure. BTW I haven't seen it yet.
> The trailers though give me the impression the acting isn't very good.
> 
> Would be interested in hearing more from those who have seen it.


shocker - sex sells. and with all the hype from the books, I figured it would be off the charts. BTW, heard over 70% of the attendees were women.


----------



## Shoto1984

Its been hyped ever since it was cast. You can buy 50 Shades wine, 50 shades teddy bears, 50 Shades cologne is on the way. 

I heard a review on NPR that said the movie was actually not bad. Basically its too long, the male actor doesn't seem comfortable or believable, the female actor saves the day with a convincing performance. They called it Jane Eyre with rope.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I can't wait for news reports noting the big uptick in ER visits by fat middle aged women getting severely injured trying to mimic the film in their own sex lives.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Shoto1984 said:


> I heard a review on NPR that said the movie was actually not bad. Basically its too long, the male actor doesn't seem comfortable or believable, the female actor saves the day with a convincing performance. They called it Jane Eyre with rope.


NPR has to go all 'I am woman hear me roar'. It's in their charter. But just wait, Richard Gordon will run a piece complaining that not enough poor yet noble black people are in it. 

But hey, you can wear your Nina Tottenbag on your head like gimp mask so it's not all bad.


----------



## ocotillo

FormerSelf said:


> Anyway, I had no idea that Dakota Johnson is the daughter of Don Johnson and Melanie Griffith.


I guess that would make her Tippi Hedren's granddaughter (?)


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

heartsbeating said:


> Curse of Millhaven...... this is a recommendation for you!
> 
> 20,000 Days on Earth.
> 
> Have you come across this yet? A pseudo-documentary about Nick Cave. But it's not really about Nick Cave in my eyes. It's more about the artist, the creativity that yearns in many of us whether or not we have a platform or stage; some passion that we get lost in, yet connects us to ourselves. This was right up my alley. Loved it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcGc8tl5Ls


Oh yes! I saw it last year and thought it was wonderful. I loved the storytelling and the highly stylized format of it being a “staged” documentary. I really enjoyed seeing Cave with Blixa again (however brief), him going through his memorabilia, and his recollections and storytelling. 

The story of Nina Simone was a highlight for me (mean and nasty as a hellcat with only 3 requests… champagne, cocaine, and sausages!) But then when she got on stage and sat at the piano (after sticking her gum on it!), she was transformed and totally killed it! I love that so much! And Warren Ellis admitted to keeping her gum! LOL! I would have done the same… I <3 Nina and have been known to shamelessly belt out her songs (“my name is PEACHES!!!”)

Anyway, I could prattle on about it forever. Thank you for thinking of me; that was sweet and I appreciate it!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Runs like Dog said:


> Then you'll love Tom Hardy in "Bronson".


Looks good! Added to my Netflix list. Thanks!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Recent movies I've seen and enjoyed...

The Immigrant - really sad but well-acted (particularly the lovely Marion Cotillard) story of a Polish immigrant in 1920's New York. I really enjoyed the attention to detail and period aesthetics too... everything was tinged with a dreamy golden glow (in stark contrast to the ugliness taking place), and I wanted pretty much every piece of clothing, jewelry, bric-a-brac, furniture, and light fixtures.

Blancanieves - words can't describe how much I loved this movie. It awed and really touched me; made my shriveled little black heart skip a beat and my evil eyes secrete saline! Briefly, it's a Spanish black and white silent film that is a loose adaptation of "Snow White"... but with flamenco dancing, bullfighting dwarves, and an amazing soundtrack! Oh my God, I loved it so much! The trailer for anyone interested... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HanTDiiZLpg 

John Wick - I had to mute a certain scene and look away until it was over, but Keanu kills like 500 people in the first 20 minutes so, you know... it was good.


----------



## alphaomega

Yeah. I don't get the hype on 50 shades. It's not even great submissive erotica. It's tame and lame. 

There's better erotica on Internet story forums that would get most girls more hot than those books.


----------



## alphaomega

I don't have great expectations anymore on movies. They all kinda suck, lately. 

And Hollywood is wondering why 2014 movie theatre revenue was really bad. 

i guess the truth hurts. Better to be blind. 

I was looking forward to smaaug . Sucked

Lucy
Sucked 

Three other movies that sucked so bad I can't even remember the names. 

Then this year?
The interview on Pay per view. Sucked. 

I'm getting despondent on any new movies coming out that won't suck


----------



## Jellybeans

The Longest Week. 

I liked it a lot.


----------



## Marduk

Just saw "Gone Girl."

Great movie. Even with Bennifer Affleck. He plays himself -- a hapless idiot caught up in things he can't understand or control. Female lead is genuinely fantastic.

So, worth a watch, but I advise shutting it off 5 minutes before it ends. Because the ending made me want to throw the remote at the tv and is totally disrespectful of the rest of the movie.

Just like Abyss. But I digress.


----------



## Jellybeans

Marduk, I hated Gone Girl because of the end. Ben Affleck was awesome in it, though.


----------



## john117

I'm listening to Gone Girl as audiobook and can't help but wonder if half the book came from this TAM thread or that...

Maybe I should take my wife to see it...


----------



## Jellybeans

The book made me so angry.


----------



## ConanHub

Jellybeans said:


> The book made me so angry.


Yeah. Have to agree. I reviewed it and the movie and decided to avoid it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117

Jellybeans said:


> The book made me so angry.



I would not mind pulling a Gone Guy to be honest... Shuffle the characters around a bit...


----------



## xakulax

50 shades of grey my review please don't ask me why I ended up watching this movie to best sum up this film it's a film adaptation of a book that many of us have probably made fun of at least once or twice in the last few months the characters are dull the story is completely unrealistic and the steamy sex to which the book is predominately based around is uninspired unimaginative and in some cases downright creepy...


If you want to watch a true erotic drama go watch 9 & a half weeks otherwise I would say this film is a pass..



Acting 2/10



Plot 2/10


Creepy factor Its over 9000!


----------



## ConanHub

xakulax said:


> 50 shades of grey my review please don't ask me why I ended up watching this movie to best sum up this film it's a film adaptation of a book that many of us have probably made fun of at least once or twice in the last few months the characters are dull the story is completely unrealistic and the steamy sex to which the book is predominately based around is uninspired unimaginative and in some cases downright creepy...
> 
> 
> If you want to watch a true erotic drama go watch 9 & a half weeks otherwise I would say this film is a pass..
> 
> 
> 
> Acting 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> Plot 2/10
> 
> 
> Creepy factor Its over 9000!


LOL! Thanks for biting the bullet! I'm not old enough to see it anyway! &#55357;&#56869;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

I saw a post on Reddit this morning that made me chuckle. The reason 50 Shades of Grey is considered "romance" is because he's a billionaire. If a guy living in a trailer did those things it would be an episode of Criminal Minds.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Fozzy said:


> I saw a post on Reddit this morning that made me chuckle. The reason 50 Shades of Grey is considered "romance" is because he's a billionaire. If a guy living in a trailer did those things it would be an episode of Criminal Minds.


Exactly right. If he were 10 years older and poor the movie would be denounced as a misogynist hate crime.


----------



## Lon

Runs like Dog said:


> Exactly right. If he were 10 years older and poor the movie would be denounced as a misogynist hate crime.


The story is already denounced as a misogynist hate crime, but many women seem to swoon over it because the antagonist is portrayed as attractive (despite his mental health deficiencies).


----------



## ocotillo

I like how the view (Space Needle to the left of Downtown) puts him out somewhere in the water.....But then the movie isn't aimed at people like me.


----------



## bandit.45

If Mickey Rourke was the lead actor in 50 Shades I would go see it. If you are going to go weird with a movie, go all the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

bandit.45 said:


> If Mickey Rourke was the lead actor in 50 Shades I would go see it. If you are going to go weird with a movie, go all the way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that's your aim, I'd suggest Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Starstarfish

Fozzy said:


> bandit.45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mickey Rourke was the lead actor in 50 Shades I would go see it. If you are going to go weird with a movie, go all the way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> If that's your aim, I'd suggest Steve Buscemi.
Click to expand...

Pfft, Gary Busci ftw!


----------



## Starstarfish

Okay, but seriously - I tried watching the first ten minutes of 50 Shades of Grey on Movie Tube, and honestly ... this is just painful. 
I mean, it's slightly less painful than the book because at least you don't have to listen to the main characters terrible inner monologue, but this is so stilted and bad it is literally painful to get through even 10 minutes. 

This doesn't even need to be a is this misogynist debate, this thing should be labeled a crime against humanity and get a Mystery Science 3000 special.


----------



## Fozzy

Me and the wife went to see it yesterday. Ugh. There were a couple of chuckles in it--not sure they were supposed to be funny, but....


Also, someone needs to tell Dakota Johnson that if you're going to have a back-lit nude scene, you really need to shave your legs. Her thighs made me think I was watching Fraggle Rock.


----------



## ocotillo

Fozzy said:


> If that's your aim, I'd suggest Steve Buscemi.


I would guess he was going for the 'feel' of _Nine 1/2 Weeks._. 

Rourke is one ugly spud, but he does pull off the 'bad boy' thing in a way that's more likely to convince a mixed audience.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Fozzy said:


> If that's your aim, I'd suggest Steve Buscemi.


Love Buscemi but he's too old for the part. 

How about DJ Qualls?


----------



## Fozzy

I was going to say Jonah Hill, but I think DJ Qualls would nail it.


----------



## WandaJ

I really liked "Ida" , the movie from Poland that just won an Oscar. But I realize this is not for everybody - with captions, black and white, and no rush whatsoever. Slow pace, but not boring, just gives you time to absorb the story. Refreshing comparing to all those ADHD movies.


----------



## ocotillo

WandaJ said:


> I really liked "Ida" , the movie from Poland that just won an Oscar. But I realize this is not for everybody - with captions, black and white, and no rush whatsoever. Slow pace, but not boring, just gives you time to absorb the story. Refreshing comparing to all those ADHD movies.


Sad, but well done...


----------



## Shoto1984

Just watched the documentary CitizenFour. It covers the Edward Snowden episode and includes footage of his first meetings with the journalist who published the information on the US Government's spying programs. If the issue or the events are of interest, its worth your time. I give it a B.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"All This Mayhem"

A documentary about skateboarding's Pappas brothers. It's a pretty tragic tale on the whole and how they paint Tony Hawk is unfair. But it's good movie even if you don't follow skateboarding.


----------



## Married but Happy

The meetup group I belong to went to "50 Shades ..." Tuesday evening. After all I'd heard about it, I thought it would be far worse than it actually was. Ultimately, it was rather disappointing and clichéd, but it wasn't terrible and the actors weren't that bad. One of our members is a published romance author, so after the movie we had a good conversation about why so many women found the books erotically enticing.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I haaaa-ted "The Wolf of Wall St" BTW. Hated it.


----------



## ocotillo

Runs like Dog said:


> I haaaa-ted "The Wolf of Wall St" BTW. Hated it.


I thought it was interesting in a "Train wreck" sort of way, but I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## GTdad

Wife and I saw "Kingsman" Saturday night. The movie was so over-the-top spectacularly awesome, even she loved the fight scene in the Kentucky church. Samuel L. Jackson rocked as a lisping billionaire supervillain, and his hench-woman sliced and diced folks with prosthetic legs/ginsu knives.

Loved it. Five stars.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Mulberrry Street" - sort of a plague rat zombie flick. Not good at all. Too dark bad sound too 'indy'.

"Barefoot" - rich bad boy meets mental patient girl and go on a madcap adventure in a stolen motor home. Simply awful.

"Bhopal" - sort of fictionalized documentary of the Union Carbide Bhophal disaster. The characters are cartoon cutouts. A huge amount of activist propaganda. But not a bad movie on the whole.

"Alyce Kills" - a psychotic woman murders her friend then goes on a killing spree. That's pretty much it. Skip-able

"The Heart Machine" - A man has a long distance relationship with a sketchy girl who lives next door. It's the ultimate hipster plane crash of a movie. This is why mumblecore should be taken out and shot.


----------



## Jellybeans

_Evening_ - 3 out of 5 stars. Claire Danes is GREAT though. And Toni Collette. Maybe even a 2.5. I wanted to love this movie since I've been wanting to see it so long but just...didn't.

_Dear White People_ - funny. 4 out of 5. It was smart and hip. Nicely done. I also love Tyler Williams as an actor. He does self-deprecating and awkward REALLY well.


----------



## Lon

GTdad said:


> Wife and I saw "Kingsman" Saturday night. The movie was so over-the-top spectacularly awesome, even she loved the fight scene in the Kentucky church. Samuel L. Jackson rocked as a lisping billionaire supervillain, and his hench-woman sliced and diced folks with prosthetic legs/ginsu knives.
> 
> Loved it. Five stars.


I didn't like it all that much, glaring plot holes, poorly executed subplots, inconsistent characters and storytelling throughout, and the humour was just so badly executed. Plus, Mark Strong actually plays a good guy thought??! I mean, c'mon!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Mark Strong played a good guy in Zero Dark Thirty, too. My first reaction on seeing him was, "Hey, it's the evil Lord Blackwood from Sherlock Holmes. He's CIA now!"


----------



## Lon

VermisciousKnid said:


> Mark Strong played a good guy in Zero Dark Thirty, too. My first reaction on seeing him was, "Hey, it's the evil Lord Blackwood from Sherlock Holmes. He's CIA now!"


He wasn't bad in the imitation game either (just a little dishonest)


----------



## GettingIt_2

Fozzy said:


> If that's your aim, I'd suggest Steve Buscemi.


Here you go Fozzy. 50 Shades of Buscemi. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnGX4FuIK60


----------



## Shoto1984

Took my daughters to see the latest version of Cinderella. Interesting back story for the young ones to process of Cinderella's mother dying at a young age and her father dying after marrying a second time. These evens set up the traditional story that I'm more familiar with. As with most movies these days, its a visual feast. We enjoyed it.
B.


----------



## Shoto1984

Watched "Contact" recently after seeing it in a theater when it first came out. I have forgotten how much I enjoyed this film. I loved the Carl Sagan book and pbs documentary "Cosmos" so a fictional drama he did on similar subject matter is not a far reach. 

I'm sure I won't be alive to see our first contact with alien life but its interesting to think about the implications.

B+


----------



## Jellybeans

I always think this thread is in Social Spot and that's why I can never find it!

_Nightcrawler_ - Weird but good. I like Jake Gylanhaal playing oddball. I also liked the colors/the way it was shot

_The Second Best Marigold Hotel_ - Was really cute

_Get Hard_ - Horrible. I mean, really, really, TERRIBLE. I usually love Kevin Hart but not even he could save this movie. I know people find Will Ferrel funny but he was played his character to an ignorant level that was just hard to watch. 

_Two Weeks in New York_ - This was really good. The rapport between Julie Delph and Chris Rock (and her crazy a55 family) is fun to watch.

_The Jinx on HBO_ - Absolutely recommend. It's about wealthy Robert Durst and all the murder surrounding him/his trials. It's really scary and fascinating at the same time. He is very compelling/interesting to watch.

_Furious 7 _- Loved it! Great popcorn movie! Action, drama, and the beautiful Paul Walker. Hadn't seen a Fast & Furious movie and years and this one was awesome.


----------



## Fozzy

Jellybeans said:


> I always think this thread is in Social Spot and that's why I can never find it!
> 
> _Nightcrawler_ - Weird but good. I like Jake Gylanhaal playing oddball. I also liked the colors/the way it was shot
> 
> _The Second Best Marigold Hotel_ - Was really cute
> 
> _Get Hard_ - Horrible. I mean, really, really, TERRIBLE. I usually love Kevin Hart but not even he could save this movie. *I know people find Will Ferrel funny but he was played his character to an ignorant level that was just hard to watch. *_Two Weeks in New York_ - This was really good. The rapport between Julie Delph and Chris Rock (and her crazy a55 family) is fun to watch.
> 
> _The Jinx on HBO_ - Absolutely recommend. It's about wealthy Robert Durst and all the murder surrounding him/his trials. It's really scary and fascinating at the same time. He is very compelling/interesting to watch.
> 
> _Furious 7 _- Loved it! Great popcorn movie! Action, drama, and the beautiful Paul Walker. Hadn't seen a Fast & Furious movie and years and this one was awesome.


Deejo is polishing his ban-hammer as we speak.


----------



## Shoto1984

Up In The Air

Romantic Comedy / Drama with George Clooney. I have to say I'm not much of a Clooney fan but he's very good in this. The subject is pretty heavy but thought provoking. B


----------



## Thor

Nymphomaniac, Part I and Part II. Part I gets 3 out of 5 stars, Part II gets only 1 star.

The story line is intriguing but the movie drags things out way too much. A lot of it is played out in real time, so there are a lot of very slow moving or non-moving scenes. Cinematographers have learned how to communicate the essence, feeling, and key points using compressed time. An emotion can be communicated in a 5 second or less clip, but this movie drags it out into a 3 minute scene of near silence and near motionless agony.

Modern cinematography and editing practices could have made this a much more interesting movie in half the time, without sacrificing the messages or mood.

The high point of the movie was Christian Slater. A real power house performance and very moving. He plays the father of the main character. (No pedophilia or child abuse involved)

Part I had some but not a lot of sex. It almost felt like a hook to keep the viewer from walking out, timed intermittently. Definitely real sex using porn actors/actresses, but not wildly graphic like a 100% porn movie. If you're wanting porn, this movie disappoints.

Part II was slower, and got a lot darker than Part I. And the ending is terrible. Terrible.


----------



## Fozzy

I actually thought the end of Pt 2 was the only redeeming quality in the whole thing.

2/10 would not watch again.


----------



## Fozzy

Babadook



Holeesh!t.

P!ssed myself.

10/10.


----------



## WandaJ

"Wild" - really good movie, based on even better book, based on true experience of the author. My husband enjoyed is so much, he watched it twice already.

As 21 year old, who was on her way to waste her life, Cheryl decides do hike by herself through Pacific Crest Trail - it takes her over two months, she meets interesting people, animals, and in the end , this turns out to be life changing experience. 

it might be relevant to many of us on TAM trying to decide what to with their relationships. When I was reading this book, I was ready to start packing and go hiking myself (and bymyself)


----------



## heartsbeating

Avengers... it's what you'd expect. A bit of humor, good popcorn movie and in my husband's words 'the best representation of Hulk there's been in a movie...' 

But something is happening, my dear sci-fi and comic book friends, and I'm just not feeling these movies like I used to. I also nearly nodded off in the cinema. Is this what happens when one approaches 40?

And yet, I still feel the pull of Batman vs Superman...


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm keen to see Ex-machina though. And curious about the Kurt Cobain doco.


----------



## heartsbeating

And remembered we watched, 'What We Do in the Shadows' ....silly, good fun from New Zealand. Recommended if you like the humor of Flight of the Conchords. _We're werewolves, not swearwolves_

Big Eyes - fantastic movie, interesting true story and directed by Tim Burton. Recommended!

St Vincent - Bill Murray and Naomi Watts. Need I say more?


And on the wishlist is 'I Am Big Bird'.


----------



## Jellybeans

_The Interview _- Terrible

_Horrible Bosses 2_ - Really terrible 

_An Oversimplification of her Beauty_ - very cool artwork/visually different


----------



## Fozzy

heartsbeating said:


> I'm keen to see Ex-machina though. And curious about the Kurt Cobain doco.


I was curious about the Kurt Cobain film until I found out that they pretend Dave Grohl doesn't even exist.


----------



## Fozzy

heartsbeating said:


> Avengers... it's what you'd expect. A bit of humor, good popcorn movie and in my husband's words 'the best representation of Hulk there's been in a movie...'
> 
> But something is happening, my dear sci-fi and comic book friends, and I'm just not feeling these movies like I used to. I also nearly nodded off in the cinema. Is this what happens when one approaches 40?
> 
> And yet, I still feel the pull of Batman vs Superman...


Lifelong comic nerd. When I read last night that Sony is planning YET ANOTHER Spiderman reboot, I almost puked.


----------



## Fozzy

Ok, so I'm way behind the times. I just saw Interstellar last night. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Shoto1984

Fozzy said:


> Ok, so I'm way behind the times. I just saw Interstellar last night. Wow, just wow.


"Wow" is spot on! :smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy

Lila said:


> Finally saw the 50 Shades of Grey movie On Demand this weekend. I'm going to preface my review by saying I read the 1st book and thought it was very poorly written. The storyline had good potential but I couldn't get over the bad writing. I watched the movie hoping that the script writers had done a better job of flushing out the storyline. Er...not so much.
> 
> Poor H was lost for the first 30 minutes of the movie. He kept saying "Am I missing something? Why are these two people so infatuated with each other?" Sadly, I had no answers. However, it did get better at about the 3/4 mark when Anastasia starts wondering about Grey's proclivities.
> 
> So my overall review could be summed up with my husband's words to me....
> 
> *"You [Lila] are a masochist because you made him watch that P.O.S. movie for your pleasure." *:rofl:


Pretty sure that makes you a sadist. :lol:

My wife ran out and bought the blu-ray on day one. "oooooo, alternate ending!" My response, "Unless the ending comes an hour and a half sooner--still not interested".


----------



## SecondTime'Round

WandaJ said:


> "Wild" - really good movie, based on even better book, based on true experience of the author. My husband enjoyed is so much, he watched it twice already.
> 
> As 21 year old, who was on her way to waste her life, Cheryl decides do hike by herself through Pacific Crest Trail - it takes her over two months, she meets interesting people, animals, and in the end , this turns out to be life changing experience.
> 
> it might be relevant to many of us on TAM trying to decide what to with their relationships. When I was reading this book, I was ready to start packing and go hiking myself (and bymyself)


I'm halfway through this movie with my teenage daughter. (She had to go to bed). We'll finish it tonight. I'm liking it a lot so far. It's the only rated R movie I've ever let her watch, and I pushed FF a couple times so far (to her eye rolls).....


----------



## Fozzy

Lila said:


> Haha, I always get those confused. It's a good thing that I'm not into BDSM....that could be very bad.
> 
> So question for you Foz, Did your wife get the unedited blu-ray version? And if so, any noteworthy differences between the edited/unedited versions? you catch my drift...


Yeah, the version she got contains the theater version and the unrated version.

I fell asleep pretty early on, but she says the unrated version didn't have any more of the "good stuff" that she noticed.

I did make it far enough to notice that Dakota Johnson's wookie legs look even hairier in HD.


----------



## heartsbeating

Lila said:


> Finally saw the 50 Shades of Grey movie On Demand this weekend. I'm going to preface my review by saying I read the 1st book and thought it was very poorly written. The storyline had good potential but I couldn't get over the bad writing. I watched the movie hoping that the script writers had done a better job of flushing out the storyline. Er...not so much.
> 
> Poor H was lost for the first 30 minutes of the movie. He kept saying "Am I missing something? Why are these two people so infatuated with each other?" Sadly, I had no answers. However, it did get better at about the 3/4 mark when Anastasia starts wondering about Grey's proclivities.
> 
> So my overall review could be summed up with my husband's words to me....
> 
> "You [Lila] are a masochist because you made him watch that P.O.S. movie for your pleasure." :rofl:


I will preface my opinion that I didn't read the books. I thought the acting, chemistry and script was terrible. The Seattle skyline had sex appeal though. I can see how/why the storyline caught wide commercial appeal - even though it wouldn't capture my attention or imagination. 

In saying that, it did have me reflecting on the 90s movies I grew up with and maybe I'd view it differently if I was younger. Although the dynamic is different, anyone remember Sliver or Threesome? 

Hubs went out to get Thai food for dinner. I heard him pull up and admittedly 'watched' the last 30mins in fast forward mode. He entered the room and asked 'Is it still going?' ha ha. Then we watched the documentary about Big Bird... which I would recommend and surprisingly was part love story. It was interesting to view the life journey, the creative 'how' of The Muppets, the glimpse into the grace that Jim Henson had, and the way we can impact each others' lives. Unlike my 'review' though, it's not cheesy. Recommended. The Thai food was great too!


----------



## heartsbeating

Fozzy said:


> Yeah, the version she got contains the theater version and the unrated version.
> 
> I fell asleep pretty early on, but she says the unrated version didn't have any more of the "good stuff" that she noticed.
> 
> I did make it far enough to notice that Dakota Johnson's wookie legs look even hairier in HD.


She has great legs, wookie or not.


----------



## Fozzy

Continuing my journey through 3 year old movies that I missed the first time because of diapers---

21 Jump Street.

Hilarious. Just added 22 Jump Street to my queue and am anxiously awaiting the rumored 21 Jump Street/Men In Black crossover.


----------



## Fozzy

Also, now that 2 of my daughters are getting old enough to either hold their bladder or walk themselves to the restroom, I think this summer's blockbusters are going to be FUN. So stoked about Jurassic World.


----------



## Fozzy

Grizzly Man - fascinating documentary about a guy that spent 15 consecutive summers living among grizzlies in Alaska before finally being eaten by one. The guy had a crazy streak a mile wide, and it definitely came out in a lot of the video he took of himself.


----------



## Lon

Fozzy said:


> Grizzly Man - fascinating documentary about a guy that spent 15 consecutive summers living among grizzlies in Alaska before finally being eaten by one. The guy had a crazy streak a mile wide, and it definitely came out in a lot of the video he took of himself.


He was a wackadoo. But interesting!


----------



## ConanHub

Lon said:


> He was a wackadoo. But interesting!


I loved it when he was worshipping bear poop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf

Saw Avengers 2...first film I've seen in the theater for a while. There is such a thing as too much of a good thing...as it was so jam-packed with action that it gets numbing after a while. Still, I love all of the characters in it...and I am glad they did Hawkeye justice by getting more background on him after all of his scenes getting cut out of Captain America 2. 

Cap 3 should be good as we will see Cap's and Iron Man's issue come to a head and heroes have to choose sides. Spider-Man is supposed to make an appearance...which is rumored to be played by Asa Butterfield.


----------



## RandomDude

Just watched Exodus: Gods n Kings with my daughter, what a disappointment. Acting, writing, plot, everything was so freaking lame, even the special effects. Hell that old movie Ten Commandments did it better. 

They all acted/talked way too 'modern' as well, not a good representation of ancient Egypt. As for Rameses and Moses, what a wasted potential.


----------



## Fozzy

Avengers: Age of Ultron


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Fozzy said:


> Babadook
> 
> Holeesh!t.
> 
> P!ssed myself.
> 
> 10/10.


I've wanted to see this for soooooo long but am too chickensh!t! I'm alone right now for the time being and just can't do it! Altho if I'm to pee pee myself in terror, now might be the time so as to hide the big baby evidence! The perfect crime!




Fozzy said:


> Grizzly Man - fascinating documentary about a guy that spent 15 consecutive summers living among grizzlies in Alaska before finally being eaten by one. The guy had a crazy streak a mile wide, and it definitely came out in a lot of the video he took of himself.


I hated this documentary with the intense burning hatred of all the hateful hate-filled desperate corners of hell. Hated. I wanted to kill and eat that stupid fvck myself. That bear should have been made a god among us and had flower garlands strewn in his path, rivers of honey poured down his gullet, and virgins sacrificed to him every spring. He did a goddamned service to humanity and didn't deserve what happened to him. It was a tragedy. For the bear! He was a fvcking hero! Hated it.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Two movies I’ve seen recently that I really enjoyed…

Frank. I loved everything about it and even preferred Fassbender with the giant papier mache head on vs off. He did a great job and his most likeable song ever actually made me LOL which is no easy feat. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-9OPkABTdY

Remembrance (Die verlorene Zeit). I was so hooked on this story, wanting to know what would happen…I cried with them, laughed with them, feared for them, hoped for them…then at the ending I wanted to destroy everyone involved in the movie and rip out their spleens with my bare hands. 

Everything else I've seen lately has been total sh!t.


----------



## ScrambledEggs

ConanHub said:


> I loved it when he was worshipping bear poop.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You could even say he transcended his mortal existence and became one with the bear poop. Literally.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"They Came Together" with Amy Poehler and Paul Rudd is the worst movie made since newsreels of the Kampuchean genocide.


----------



## ConanHub

ScrambledEggs said:


> You could even say he transcended his mortal existence and became one with the bear poop. Literally.


At least he became what he worshipped. Feel sorry for his girlfriend though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs

ConanHub said:


> At least he became what he worshipped. Feel sorry for his girlfriend though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, she was suckered into that with his BS.


----------



## ConanHub

ScrambledEggs said:


> Yes, she was suckered into that with his BS.


Yeah. I grew up around bears and they were cool but I carried a .45 anytime I was in the woods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Only retards try to make friends with wild animals.


----------



## Fozzy

Had a night out with no kids! Wasted it on San Andreas!

Here's my review:



Worse than Pearl Harbor.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I saw Spy last night. It was very funny. 

I'm glad I didn't take my super conservative mother or my tween/teen. Rated R for a reason. Language, photos of penises, C word.


----------



## Shoto1984

I think somewhere back on this thread someone mentioned the film "Nymphomaniac", so when the "director's cut" showed up on Netflex I watched it. First off the cast is full of well known actors, Umma Thurman, Christian Slatter, Stellan Skarsgard et al. If you can get past the graphic sex (and there is a lot of very graphic sex as you might guess from the title) there is an unsettling, gritty and at the same time subtle, psychological drama. It doesn't really end but sets up for a second installment. Definitely not for everyone but for some it will be interesting and maybe challenging. I give it a B


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ten points to anyone who has seen this movie...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8mSupzT4GY

...and 100 points to anyone who loved it as much as I did! :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Another obscure movie I loved...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Qo74_L3vo


----------



## Fozzy

I have Bubba Ho-Tep on disk. LOVE it. I'm a Bruce Campbell junkie.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Fozzy said:


> I have Bubba Ho-Tep on disk. LOVE it. I'm a Bruce Campbell junkie.


Me too. I saw the premiere in portland. Bruce was supposed to be there and the whole crowd was shaking in anticipation. But he couldn't make it and we all just about burst into tears. However, he sent a personalized message video to apologize to us who had been expecting to see him and it was so creative and hysterical it almost made up for not getting to see him. Almost.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Gentleman's Agreement (1947) - IMDb


----------



## EllisRedding

Started watching Kingsman: The Secret Service , only about an hour in before I had to stop (the kids) but enjoying it so far, hope to finish up tonight. My only complaint, movies with Brits make it difficult for me to understand the dialogue lol


----------



## Thor

Shoto1984 said:


> I think somewhere back on this thread someone mentioned the film "Nymphomaniac", so when the "director's cut" showed up on Netflex I watched it. First off the cast is full of well known actors, Umma Thurman, Christian Slatter, Stellan Skarsgard et al. If you can get past the graphic sex (and there is a lot of very graphic sex as you might guess from the title) there is an unsettling, gritty and at the same time subtle, psychological drama. It doesn't really end but sets up for a second installment. Definitely not for everyone but for some it will be interesting and maybe challenging. I give it a B


Part 1 is a lot better than Part 2, imho. Part 2 gets much darker and grittier. Much less graphic sex, but what is there is more disturbing than in Part 1. I really disliked the ending very much. The last 30 seconds ruined the entire movie for me.


----------



## GTdad

Fozzy said:


> Had a night out with no kids! Wasted it on San Andreas!
> 
> Here's my review:
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than Pearl Harbor.


That's too bad. I had some hopes for this movie, the Stuff Being Destroyed in Cool Ways factor if nothing else.

Loved Bubba Ho Tep.

"Elvis: Look, man, President Johnson's dead. 

JFK: Sh*t. That ain't gonna stop him."


----------



## Fozzy

GTdad said:


> That's too bad. I had some hopes for this movie, the Stuff Being Destroyed in Cool Ways factor if nothing else.
> 
> Loved Bubba Ho Tep.
> 
> "Elvis: Look, man, President Johnson's dead.
> 
> JFK: Sh*t. That ain't gonna stop him."


Yeah, I mean the special effects weren't terrible or anything. They just put absolutely no effort into the story. It was every single cliche they could come up with over at the syfy channel.

They even put Paul Giamatti in it to try to lend some respectability to it. Lipstick on a pig, imo.


----------



## pidge70

A friend of mine just saw San Andreas, and she thought it was awesome. I still want to see it, but I would rather watch a movie like that in a theater. I saw the new Avengers movie and I really liked it. I love movies where there is a lot of things blowing up and people getting their asses beat. 

I have issues.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Faithful Wife said:


> Ten points to anyone who has seen this movie...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8mSupzT4GY
> 
> ...and 100 points to anyone who loved it as much as I did! :grin2:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjimOjTIyik


----------



## Kristisha

pidge70 said:


> A friend of mine just saw San Andreas, and she thought it was awesome. I still want to see it, but I would rather watch a movie like that in a theater. I saw the new Avengers movie and I really liked it. I love movies where there is a lot of things blowing up and people getting their asses beat.
> 
> I have issues.


I can't wait to see San Andreas !


----------



## ConanHub

San Andreas had a huge FX budget and plenty of action but had a two dollar script.

It was almost unwatchable except for pretty people and Giamatti.

I really enjoy Giamatti and the movie should have been around him. Would have made all the difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristisha

ConanHub said:


> San Andreas had a huge FX budget and plenty of action but had a two dollar script.
> 
> It was almost unwatchable except for pretty people and Giamatti.
> 
> I really enjoy Giamatti and the movie should have been around him. Would have made all the difference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't spoiled it for me:grin2: This weekend I'm gonna go to the cinema ,so hope it's gonna be good!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Paul Giamatti is one of those actors I will watch a bad movie for. I won't pay to do it, but I'll do other things until his scenes come up and then pay attention while he's on and go back to other stuff when he's off.


----------



## ConanHub

VermisciousKnid said:


> Paul Giamatti is one of those actors I will watch a bad movie for. I won't pay to do it, but I'll do other things until his scenes come up and then pay attention while he's on and go back to other stuff when he's off.


Giamatti rocks! I liked Cinderella man immensely and he was my favorite actor in that movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

Giamatti was awesome as the Rhino in the last Spiderman movie. For about 30 seconds.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

He was a good villain in Liar, Liar which was a Frankie Muniz vehicle. If you can stand a depressing movie there's American Splendor which is the story of Harvey Pekar. He's in every scene in that one.


----------



## ConanHub

Fozzy said:


> Giamatti was awesome as the Rhino in the last Spiderman movie. For about 30 seconds.


He was having a little too much fun as a super thug! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

VermisciousKnid said:


> He was a good villain in Liar, Liar which was a Frankie Muniz vehicle. If you can stand a depressing movie there's American Splendor which is the story of Harvey Pekar. He's in every scene in that one.


Also a good villain in Shoot 'Em Up.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I liked him in John Dies At The End.


----------



## ocotillo

VermisciousKnid said:


> Paul Giamatti is one of those actors I will watch a bad movie for. I won't pay to do it, but I'll do other things until his scenes come up and then pay attention while he's on and go back to other stuff when he's off.


I liked his portrayal of Inspector Uhl in _The Illusionist_, but hell, I even sat through _Lady In The Water_....


----------



## EllisRedding

ocotillo said:


> I liked his portrayal of Inspector Uhl in _The Illusionist_, but hell, I even sat through *Lady In The Water*....


----------



## ocotillo

--Saw Jurassic World over the weekend with one of my daughters.

It was fun and entertaining. I'd watch it again. 

Video game notions of firearms were a minor gripe, (Owen (Chris Pratt) is carrying a Marlin 1895SBL in .45-70 for Christ's sake......) but then the movie would have been a whole lot shorter if the dinosaurs didn't have the bullet resistance of tanks.

Nobody can scream, "Run" like Bryce Dallas Howard. :smile2:


----------



## Fozzy

ocotillo said:


> --Saw Jurassic World over the weekend with one of my daughters.
> 
> It was fun and entertaining. I'd watch it again.
> 
> Video game notions of firearms were a minor gripe, (Owen (Chris Pratt) is carrying a Marlin 1895SBL in .45-70 for Christ's sake......) but then the movie would have been a whole lot shorter if the dinosaurs didn't have the bullet resistance of tanks.
> 
> Nobody can scream, "Run" like Bryce Dallas Howard. :smile2:


Just saw it myself--thank you for ID'ing that gun. I was droolin'.

Oh yeah--the movie was fantastic too!


----------



## Shoto1984

I just rewatched Pleasantville after seeing it when it came out. Fun to watch and well acted by a great cast. There is the story and than there is the story, the later of which will divide some on political / social lines but via la difference. I give it a B+.


----------



## GTdad

ocotillo said:


> --Saw Jurassic World over the weekend with one of my daughters.
> 
> It was fun and entertaining. I'd watch it again.
> 
> Video game notions of firearms were a minor gripe, (Owen (Chris Pratt) is carrying a Marlin 1895SBL in .45-70 for Christ's sake......) but then the movie would have been a whole lot shorter if the dinosaurs didn't have the bullet resistance of tanks.
> 
> Nobody can scream, "Run" like Bryce Dallas Howard. :smile2:


Watched it last night (3D) with the younger kids. Loved it, but I had a gripe too: they start up a jeep that's been sitting there for 20 years just by putting in a new battery??

My 14 year old son says "you're watching a movie about genetically-modified dinosaurs, and it's the jeep that's causing you trouble?"


----------



## ocotillo

GTdad said:


> Watched it last night (3D) with the younger kids. Loved it, but I had a gripe too: they start up a jeep that's been sitting there for 20 years just by putting in a new battery??


Yeah, I was also wondering what corporation would just abandon vehicles while continuing to conduct operations just a few miles away. 




GTdad said:


> My 14 year old son says "you're watching a movie about genetically-modified dinosaurs, and it's the jeep that's causing you trouble?"


Well he does have point. :smile2:

I would say that good science fiction is like a good magic trick and that getting too many minor details wrong is comparable to a magician with cards falling out of his sleeves.


----------



## Fozzy

It's one of the better 3D flicks i've seen in a while.

And the 3D trailer of Everest they showed......oh Lordy i can't wait for that one.


----------



## ConanHub

ocotillo said:


> I liked his portrayal of Inspector Uhl in _The Illusionist_, but hell, I even sat through _Lady In The Water_....


Truly offal! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Had the same issue with bullet proof dinos but had a great time in the 3D version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

You guys actually liked Jurassic World?

I couldn't stop comparing it to the original so have to say I was quite disappointed, daughter loved it though so it was worth it


----------



## EllisRedding

Caught a movie I hadn't seen in a while, Frailty. Great movie, if not somewhat disturbing ...


----------



## Thor

We enjoyed Jurassic World. There were a lot of references to the earlier movies, which made it more interesting to me. It wasn't high art, but it was well done for what it is, which is another installment of the Jurassic franchise.


----------



## WandaJ

I watched "Good Kill" wth Ethan Hawk, about military drone operators, killing people overseas while sitting in baracks in Nevada. Really good movie.


----------



## Lila

Now for a little levity......

Saw Magic Mike XXL this weekend as part of a GNO and gave it a resounding 4 1/2 stars out of 5. For those that saw the first one and thought it sucked (like me), this one is 180 from that. The first one was advertised as a fun comedy but it was really a biographical drama, very blah. In contrast, XXL was hilarious! and had some fantastic cameos. I was shocked to see Michael Strahan on the big screen trying to pull off his rendition of Magic Mike. LMAO. There was one scene at a gas station's convenience store that will have you peeing your pants from laughing so hard. 

And for those guys who think this is a chick flick only, think again. There are so many "things guys do" in this movie that you too will laugh your a$$es off. 

FWIW, there is no actual sex or nudity in the movie. Lots of bare chests and dry humping (a.k.a dancing) :grin2:


----------



## WandaJ

"Ex machina" - I think this movie will become classic. Very good movie, just four actors. Well written, well played.


----------



## Shoto1984

Minions - is a very impressive prequel to the classic Minions series. Directors Pierre Coffin and Kyle Balda are at their best directing this diverse cast. Minion Kevin gets the lead and turns in the performance of a lifetime. He so totally captures the spirit of his character that you cannot help but be drawn in on a deep emotional level. The supporting cast is strong with a wonderful performance turned in by Scarlet Overkill as the world's greatest villain. This one should be on everyone's short list come nomination time. I give it two thumbs up. Beedo Beedo


----------



## EllisRedding

^ My kids loved Minions :grin2:

Fast & Furious 7 - only watched the first hour (wife & kids came home). Enjoyable fast paced action that you would expect from this type of movie, as long as you are willing to look past the fact that much of the stuff couldn't even happen in real life.


----------



## Shoto1984

ARN - The Knight Templar Pretty much a guy flick about the adventures of a Swedish man in mid evil times. Interestingly the film is mostly in Swedish but also has dialogue in French, English and Arabic. The version I watched had English subtitles. Not bad if you like history and ancient battles etc. I give it a B


----------



## RandomDude

Shoto1984 said:


> ARN - The Knight Templar Pretty much a guy flick about the adventures of a Swedish man in mid evil times. Interestingly the film is mostly in Swedish but also has dialogue in French, English and Arabic. The version I watched had English subtitles. Not bad if you like history and ancient battles etc. I give it a B


Wow, surprised someone mentioned this, watched it ages ago, was quite interesting! I also recommend watching it without dubs, it's authentic and the languages spoke is region specific to each scene.

Really takes the piss outta Christendom too!


----------



## EllisRedding

EllisRedding said:


> ^ My kids loved Minions :grin2:
> 
> Fast & Furious 7 - only watched the first hour (wife & kids came home). Enjoyable fast paced action that you would expect from this type of movie, as long as you are willing to look past the fact that much of the stuff couldn't even happen in real life.


OK, finished Fast & Furious 7. TBH, even suspending belief it got to the point of just being outrageous, horrible lines, etc ... Action packed, but I think video games or more realistic ... Of course the ending is a bit of a tear jerker as expected.


----------



## Fozzy

Watched The Conjuring last night. Very well done ghost/horror. Not really anything super original--pretty much a lot of the standard components you've already seen in previous ghost movies, but for some reason they put it together in a way that really worked well. B+. The sequel "Annabelle" is sitting in my mailbox right now. I've heard it's not as good but still anxious to watch it.

In a similar vein, if you enjoy that kind of movie I highly recommend The Babadook. That one scared the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## Shoto1984

Just saw Birdman (Best Picture, Best Director, Best Original Screenplay, Best Cinematography - 2014) Well..... I can appreciate the "Best Cinematography" part. It's shot almost as a continuous single take. Trying to consider everything that must have gone into that is mind blowing. The acting is also something I can appreciate. The film revolves around a Broadway play that is about to open and the acting has a very "live" feel to it. Unfortunately, the story just wasn't enough to keep me interested. The point became evident pretty early on and had been done before. I just kept waiting for more.

Sadly... C


----------



## Shoto1984

A few movies of note on HBO currently.

Unbroken - True story of a WWII US airmen captured by the Japanese. Very hard to watch at times as you can't help but be effected by the torture this man (and many POW's) endured. Great story, well acted, great cinematography. Directed by Angelina Jolie....interesting. Tough material so not for everyone. B+


American Sniper - This obviously got a lot of attention when it was in the theaters so I'll just say I was pleasantly surprised. More tough material but credit for a pretty even treatment of the issues of war and how it effects even the most committed. Great performance by Bradley Cooper. B

This Is Where I Leave You - A serious tale of a marriage betrayed and a family dealing with various issues presented with enough humor to keep it lite. There seems to be a film that does this category every few years. Midlife stuff, everyone's got issues, what do we do now.....etc. For me the lite treatment of serious issues feels a bit insulting. Maybe if you haven't been up close and personal to some if this stuff you feel differently. C


----------



## richie33

Black Mass with Johnny Depp was good. ****** Bulger was a SOB.


----------



## arbitrator

*I really want to go see the new Stephen Spielberg flick Bridge of Spies with Tom Hanks! But what I'm really revved up for is the early November release of the new James Bond picture Spectre!

More especially in its IMAX format!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*I did take in the new Christian film Woodlawn! 

A very good historical movie about a newly desegregated Alabama high school who competed for the Alabama state championship in 1974 and how the call to Christ, FCA, and the sheer power of prayer for the coaches and players alike, got them there!

It had a very good cast of actors including Jon Voight portraying the legendary University of Alabama head football coach, Paul "Bear" Bryant!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixty-eight

Shoto1984 said:


> A few movies of note on HBO currently.
> 
> Unbroken - True story of a WWII US airmen captured by the Japanese. Very hard to watch at times as you can't help but be effected by the torture this man (and many POW's) endured. Great story, well acted, great cinematography. Directed by Angelina Jolie....interesting. Tough material so not for everyone. B+


We watched this last weekend. and by we, i mean Mr.68 fell asleep in the first half hour, and i watched it through. My fault, i should know better than to try and watch movies in bed with someone who is borderline narcoleptic 

I loved it, would give it an A. It did have some disturbing themes, especially in the POW camps. It's PG-13, but the level of violence may be a bit beyond that if you were planning on it for a family movie.


----------



## Woodchuck

I think Hollywood must be a government agency...How else could they spend so much money and produce so much worthless crap...
I like some movies because they cost almost nothing to make, and were surprisingly good....One example being...

The Last Starfighter....B+ 

Another Si-Fi I liked was

Starship troopers...B

Dumb movie...

Hope floats....So do turds...no score

Pulp fiction....A

Lonesome Dove....A

Oh brother where art thou....B

As good as it gets....A

Captain and commander.....C

Enemy at the gates....B-

Ciderhouse rules....A


----------



## Woodchuck

BaxJanson said:


> Go see Guardians of the Galaxy. Like, now.
> 
> It's not a perfect film by any means, but it's FUN. To me, it hearkened back to days of "The Last Starfighter" and the original Star Wars. I need to see it again before I'm sure, but I think this'll be up there with The Avengers as far as favorites from the MCU.


You are correct, it is a "Last Starfighter" with a catchy soundtrack...


----------



## Shoto1984

Woodchuck said:


> Starship troopers...B
> 
> Dumb movie...
> 
> *This was a disappointment for me. Its loosely (very loosely) based on a classic Sci Fi novel by Robert Heinlein. If they had only stuck to the book and not gone for such a bubble gum kids flick. *
> 
> 
> Pulp fiction....A
> 
> *Classic.*
> 
> Captain and commander.....C
> 
> *I enjoyed this one. I'm biased I guess as I like history and old seafaring lore. I would given it a solid B *
> 
> Enemy at the gates....B-
> 
> * A good film also....again appealing to the history buff in me. It gives you a feel of just how desperate and tragic the war was.*


----------



## Woodchuck

My high grade for Starfighter, as I mentioned in my post was because of what they accomplished on a low budget...

I was a big Heinlein fan......


----------



## Ikaika

In the spirit of the year

Original 1968 George Romero _Night of the Living Dead_

Best horror film of all time. You have to watch it in b/w. 

Cost of making the film $115K. Grossed $30M.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Just saw The Martian today. It was good. Moreover, it was the only movie I've seen in 3D where I thought it was actually worth it to see in 3D. I didn't realize we were going to a 3D movie (plans with friends) but glad it was. Even my kids, who also dislike 3D, said so.


----------



## Joe75

I also saw The Martian.

The Martian directed by Ridley Scott, that was adapted from Andy Weir’s 2011 novel ‘The Martian’. I had originally read the novel in 2014. The author wrote the book to be a realistic and scientifically accurate account of the main protagonist, Mark Watney, trying to survive on Mars after accidently being left behind. With equal attention to the human element of such a story, the novel is a good, hard to put down, read. 

Thus, it was with some trepidation, I saw the movie, in 3D, the previous weekend. As to be expected, there are some changes in the plot from the novel; but, the movie in most part stays true to the novel resisting such temptations such as giving Mark Watney, who is not married in the novel, an anxious family and a dog back on earth. 

Solid casting with Matt Damon as Mark Watney with Jessica Chastain, Jeff Daniels. Michael Peña, Kate Maria and Sean Bean in support. The exception is Kristen Wiig, as the NASA spokesperson, who is miscast with her character a disappointment when compared to the same character as written in the novel.

Overall, a first-rate movie.

I gave it an A with a recommended first, 3D, viewing in a movie theater.

Joe75


----------



## ocotillo

Shoto1984 said:


> This was a disappointment for me. Its loosely (very loosely) based on a classic Sci Fi novel by Robert Heinlein. If they had only stuck to the book and not gone for such a bubble gum kids flick.


Yes. The only redeeming thing about the movie at all was the way they combined the "feel" of WWII era newsreels with a sci-fi theme.

Other than that, everything in the book was lost.


----------



## Starstarfish

We went to see Crimson Peak. For anyone planning on seeing it, without totally spoiling it, I'll say - the previews will lead you to believe it's some House on Haunted Hill gore fest. It's not. It's basically a Gothic Romance with some jump scares.

That being said, I thought it was a good movie. 

However, as someone born and raised in Upstate New York, I loled for a long time about the idea that someone supposedly from Buffalo could be conned with "we can't leave we are snowed in" with like a foot of snow. Pssst.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Joe75 said:


> I also saw The Martian.
> 
> The Martian directed by Ridley Scott, that was adapted from Andy Weir’s 2011 novel ‘The Martian’. I had originally read the novel in 2014. The author wrote the book to be a realistic and scientifically accurate account of the main protagonist, Mark Watney, trying to survive on Mars after accidently being left behind. With equal attention to the human element of such a story, the novel is a good, hard to put down, read.
> 
> Thus, it was with some trepidation, I saw the movie, in 3D, the previous weekend. As be expected, there are some changes in the plot from the novel; but, the movie in most part stays true to the novel resisting such temptations such as giving Mark Watney, who is not married in the novel, an anxious family and a dog back on earth.
> 
> Solid casting with Matt Damon as Mark Watney with Jessica Chastain, Jeff Daniels. Michael Peña, Kate Maria and Sean Bean in support. The exception is Kristen Wiig, as the NASA spokesperson, who is miscast with her character a disappointment when compared to the same character as written in the novel.
> 
> Overall, a first-rate movie.
> 
> I gave it an A with a recommended first, 3D, viewing in a movie theater.
> 
> Joe75


I didn't read the book, but my son's friend who was with us did. His 12 year old opinion was that the movie was great, but the book was better because it explored (more) what Mark Watney was feeling and thinking.


----------



## Lon

SecondTime'Round said:


> I didn't read the book, but my son's friend who was with us did. His 12 year old opinion was that the movie was great, but the book was better because it explored (more) what Mark Watney was feeling and thinking.


I just watched the Martian last week too, it was visually fantastic, enjoyable cast, it was the kind of story line I enjoy, but for a Ridley Scott film I was a bit disappointed by some of the underlying scientific flaws which I suspect the novel would have done a better job technically navigating. I could elaborate but don't want to spoil it, I'd watch it again but I think the errors would still be bothersome for me.


----------



## SadandAngry

Went to see the Martian (3D) yesterday, with my wife and middle son. We all enjoyed it a lot. It was packed with enough tension and drama, but not too much ( my wife found Gravity hard to watch, too much chaos, for too long). I had read the book. It's better of course, but the movie did a great job of preserving the humour, and the spirit of the book. Middle son rated the movie completely unrealistic, due to the fact that Sean Bean's character was still alive at the end of the movie! After, we thought the LOTR reference was hilarious with him in the room, but it would've been fall on the floor funny if it had been his character that said "I want to be Boromir."


----------



## john117

I watched 50 Shades of Gray this weekend. My one sentence review:

It's worse than the book and the book is awful. 

On top of that the actress that played Anastasia was not the best looks wise...


----------



## Fozzy

john117 said:


> I watched 50 Shades of Gray this weekend. My one sentence review:
> 
> It's worse than the book and the book is awful.
> 
> On top of that the actress that played Anastasia was not the best looks wise...


The movie was bad I agree. I think Dakota Johnson is pretty, but she needed to shave her legs.


----------



## Fozzy

Also saw The Martian recently. Really enjoyed it, even though Matt Damon was essentially playing the same character he did in Interstellar.


----------



## Fozzy

Starstarfish said:


> We went to see Crimson Peak. For anyone planning on seeing it, without totally spoiling it, I'll say - the previews will lead you to believe it's some House on Haunted Hill gore fest. It's not. It's basically a Gothic Romance with some jump scares.
> 
> That being said, I thought it was a good movie.
> 
> However, as someone born and raised in Upstate New York, I loled for a long time about the idea that someone supposedly from Buffalo could be conned with "we can't leave we are snowed in" with like a foot of snow. Pssst.


This is a Guillermo Del Toro movie isn't it? Because if it is I'll watch it and love it because he's a wizard from the future.


----------



## john117

Fozzy said:


> The movie was bad I agree. I think Dakota Johnson is pretty, but she needed to shave her legs.



And put on 20 lb.


----------



## WandaJ

Fozzy said:


> Also saw The Martian recently. Really enjoyed it, even though Matt Damon was essentially playing the same character he did in Interstellar.


But this time he was a good guy! It was interesting that they cast two actors from Interstellar in this movie (the daughter from Interstellar was playing commander here). 

I think movie was great. Great story, great humor. my girls (10 yo and 8 yo ) also loved it!


----------



## WandaJ

Amazon has really great crime drama "Bosch", based on Michael Connolly's books, ten episodes. Really well done, well developed characters, with added bonus of jazz music now and there. I really hope they will make more of those, since there is a lot of Connolly's books still available for adaptation.


----------



## Starstarfish

Fozzy said:


> This is a Guillermo Del Toro movie isn't it? Because if it is I'll watch it and love it because he's a wizard from the future.


Yes, it is.


----------



## bbdad

Fozzy said:


> Also saw The Martian recently. Really enjoyed it, even though Matt Damon was essentially playing the same character he did in Interstellar.


I absolutely loved this movie. I have not seen Interstellar, but I thought this movie was very fun and entertaining.

I typically only see superhero movies (can't wait till Batman v Superman) or movies with my kids at the theater (Hotel Transylvania 2 - Awesome movie, Inside Out - very cute movie, etc..) My wife and I will occasionally catch one, but not very often.

The Martian is definitely one that is worth seeing.


----------



## Shoto1984

I'm a late adopter on a lot of things and thus I just got around to seeing The Martian. Enjoyed it very much. A lot to like on the science side and on the emotional side as I don't see how you cannot relate to Matt Damon's character and be rooting for him. I'm not sure there's enough atmosphere on Mars for storms etc but its a good story just the same. It makes me wonder what we could be accomplishing if less resources where going to fighting each other and more were going to achievement as a species. 

B+


----------



## Lon

For me bad science just ruins any sci Fi movie like the Martian, especially when it's completely inconsistent. The whole plot isn't based on some philosophical assumption, it is based on a factual error and the resolution just simply ignores it. I feel like it makes the whole experience pointless, and I was surprised Ridley Scott would go there.


----------



## Fozzy

Electric Boogaloo--available on Netflix.

It's a documentary about Golan/Globus and Cannon Pictures back in the 80's. There's a lot of behind the scenes on what tragically awful these guys were as filmmakers, despite being behind some of my favorite (but still bad) movies of the 1980's.


----------



## Shoto1984

Just saw Lucy (the late adopter thing again...) Scarlett Johansson as a woman who has ingested a substance which begins increasing her brain function over a short period of time. It was fun and the action was watchable. It felt a bit like a cross between an international crime drama and the Matrix. It gets a B. Did I mention Scarlett Johansson is in it....


----------



## Fozzy

Inside Out.

VERY enjoyable Pixar film. One of the better ones they've released in quite some time. Most family-friendly movies turn me off with the saccharine, but this one is going to get re-watched. I give an A.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"The Best Offer" is hands down the best movie of the last several years. Geoffrey Rush is amazing. 10 stars!


----------



## Lila

So I know this is a weird movie (at least for me) to review because it's a pornographic film, and professional porn doesn't appeal to me AT ALL, but this one was different. It's called The Submission of Emma Marx. Let me preface this by saying that I watched the skinemax (a.k.a soft) version on Showtime but apparently it's a full-on graphic film. My review is on the 'soft' version. For all I know, the hardcore version is totally over the top and completely out there so bear that in mind. 

To cut to the chase, the movie is 50 Shades of Grey. It has some BDSM elements to it but done lightly enough that someone like me, who's really not into that scene, still found the overall movie enjoyable. The acting was oddly good so much so that I thought this was a foreign film not porn, the movie had a 'real movie' vibe to it (you all know what I mean - no bow chicka bow bow), all but a few scenes were between the two leading characters and all of the sexual encounters were one man/one woman. The chemistry between the two leads was what made the movie believable. It was a love story....with a healthy dose of kink. I genuinely wanted to see how the movie ended. Did the couple stay together? Did they start doing the 'normal' dating thing? Did Mr. Fitzpatrick eventually let Emma touch his face? 

Considering my distaste for the genre in general, I genuinely enjoyed the softcore version of The Submission of Emma Marx. It earned an A from me.


----------



## RandomDude

So... Star Wars... =/

Well? What guys think?


----------



## tech-novelist

heartsbeating said:


> Predestination ........entertaining story that reeled us in. Between hubs and I, we called the twists and outcome early on but that was part of the fun of it. It had a bit of a 'Gattaca' feel about it (movie with Ethan Hawke from the 90's). I think it could have done without the dumbed-down 'in case you don't understand what happened' montage at the very end - but otherwise, entertaining to be worthy of a thumbs up.


Did you read the Heinlein story it was based on?

If not, kudos to you for being able to figure out what was happening at all!

That is one of my favorite Heinlein stories, but without having read it I think I would have had a lot of trouble figuring out the movie.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> So... Star Wars... =/
> 
> Well? What guys think?


Watching right now (quick bathroom stop with son). Crowd is really in to it


----------



## ocotillo

Lon said:


> For me bad science just ruins any sci Fi movie like the Martian, especially when it's completely inconsistent.


_Gravity_ is another good example Even Sandra Bullock couldn't save it.


----------



## ocotillo

technovelist said:


> Did you read the Heinlein story it was based on?


I'm surprised at the number of Heinlein fans here.


----------



## heartsbeating

technovelist said:


> Did you read the Heinlein story it was based on?
> 
> If not, kudos to you for being able to figure out what was happening at all!
> 
> That is one of my favorite Heinlein stories, but without having read it I think I would have had a lot of trouble figuring out the movie.


Hadn't read the story... I'm just incredibly smart.

And humble.

Actually I didn't know it was based on a book. I'll need to check into this author by the sounds of it.


----------



## tech-novelist

ocotillo said:


> I'm surprised at the number of Heinlein fans here.


You shouldn't be. That is highly correlated with IQ. >


----------



## tech-novelist

heartsbeating said:


> Hadn't read the story... I'm just incredibly smart.
> 
> And humble.
> 
> Actually I didn't know it was based on a book. I'll need to check into this author by the sounds of it.


It's not a book, it's a short story: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_You_Zombies

But you should read the rest of Heinlein's stuff too. He was immensely smart and an equally gifted writer.


----------



## Lon

ocotillo said:


> _Gravity_ is another good example Even Sandra Bullock couldn't save it.


the science was pretty bad, they just made up whatever garbage fit their crazy plot, but visually it was so incredible I didn't even care about the bad science, or plot.


----------



## heartsbeating

technovelist said:


> It's not a book, it's a short story: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_You_Zombies
> 
> But you should read the rest of Heinlein's stuff too. He was immensely smart and an equally gifted writer.


Duly noted!

Cheers :smile2:


----------



## tech-novelist

Lon said:


> the science was pretty bad, they just made up whatever garbage fit their crazy plot, but visually it was so incredible I didn't even care about the bad science, or plot.


I read somewhere that the only reason to watch that movie was to hear Sandra Bullock breathing hard. >

But I agree that the visuals were pretty good too.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Runs like Dog said:


> "The Best Offer" is hands down the best movie of the last several years. Geoffrey Rush is amazing. 10 stars!


I saw The Best Offer a couple of weeks ago and loved it! I rarely fall for a movie this hard but it was so visually appealing, had impeccable acting, interesting characters, and an intriguing story line...it really pulled me in! I could tell where it was headed but was still agog and stunned at the denouement anyway. Geoffrey Rush is the sh!t.

Other movies I've seen recently and enjoyed...

Whiplash. Intense acting, great story, drumming (!!), and even though I disliked both of the main characters, I really, really liked this movie! And now anytime I don't like something I say it's "not quite my tempo". 

What We Do in the Shadows. Vampire flatmates in New Zealand fight about dishes, chore wheels, and try to find virgin meals (because as vamp Vladislav explains..."if you're going to eat a sandwich, you would just enjoy it more if you knew no one had fvcked it". Good stuff. I <3 Viago!


----------



## jld

"The Big Short." Dug and I and the older boys saw it today. Should be required viewing for every American adult. Could happen again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgqG3ITMv1Q


----------



## EllisRedding

jld said:


> "The Big Short." Dug and I and the older boys saw it today. Should be required viewing for every American adult. *Could happen again.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgqG3ITMv1Q


On my list, very deep cast ... I do get a little hesitant with these "true" stories as Hollywood will always take some liberties in the storytelling purely for entertainment.

As far as the bolded, you should replace "could" with "Will" 

I still remember clearly when things started going to $hit in Europe which no one thought much about, but soon after that is when the US market tanked.


----------



## jld

EllisRedding said:


> On my list, very deep cast ... I do get a little hesitant with these "true" stories as Hollywood will always take some liberties in the storytelling purely for entertainment.
> 
> As far as the bolded, *you should replace "could" with "Will"*
> 
> I still remember clearly when things started going to $hit in Europe which no one thought much about, but soon after that is when the US market tanked.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"August: Osage County" is....well....it's pretty good. Mostly a master class in acting. But the over the top histrionics isn't everyone's cup of tea. It's literally from the smash crockery school of movies. It had some great scenes though and again, the acting is great. I for one though am getting tired of crazy family reunion movies. (See below)

"Rob the Mob" a strangely mostly true story about two morons who...robbed the mob. But it's a very movie and very well put together. 

"Fitzgerald Family Christmas" is another dysfunctional family holiday reunion flick. It's an Ed Burns production so you know it's Irish Catholic this Irish Catholic that. But it's ok. I didn't like it. Tired of the genre.


----------



## RandomDude

In the Heart of the Sea... excellent movie, what a BIG difference in quality compared to my disappointment at Star Wars

No idea why some people didn't like it, it's got great acting, great plot, and great message. It deserves WAAAAAAAAAAY more success than Star Wars


----------



## Horizon

Catching up with flicks on pay TV. Finally watched 'Birdman' - I stuck with it and it ended up owning me. Watched it again a few days later. Great movie IMO.


----------



## arbitrator

*Went to the cinema last night and took in the Cohen Brothers  Hail Caeser.

Don't let the slick advertising and the presence of all of the Hollywood stars fool you! This was the biggest piece of cinematic tripe that I have ever seen! Please don't waste your precious time seeing it until it hits Redbox or cable!

If you have a choice between seeing this flick or having a colonoscopy, go for the latter! In reality, surgeons may start playing this movie to their patients to put them under before surgery! 

It works much better than general anesthesia!

My rating ~ 0 out of 4 stars!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Hail Caesar is the third film in the Coen Brothers "Numbskull Trilogy". The first two are "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" And "Intolerable Cruelty". I've seen bits of the first one and half of the second. 

Clooney is in them all. He's also in the Coen Brothers "Burn After Reading" which I've seen in its entirety and has plenty of numbskull behavior in it. It could be the fourth film in "the trilogy".

My reaction to all of them is that they're very dark comedies. They're populated by seemingly normal people who are actually much less capable than they should be. None of the characters exhibit common sense when it counts. Or are they just stupid? If they are, how did they build normal lives and relationships?

The typical movie presents characters who are average but manage to rise to the occasion, perhaps ridiculously so. The Coens take the opposite approach.

Edited to add: I think what the Coens are going for is madness. Their characters become unhinged and very dark things happen as a result.


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> In the Heart of the Sea... excellent movie, what a BIG difference in quality compared to my disappointment at Star Wars
> 
> No idea why some people didn't like it, it's got great acting, great plot, and great message. It deserves WAAAAAAAAAAY more success than Star Wars


I thought Star Wars was awesome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks

I wish I'd only seen bits of 'Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?'. Kept thinking that since George Clooney was in it that it must be at least decent. Wrong! Might as well have watched the Stooges. Stupid, stupid characters.


----------



## arbitrator

VermisciousKnid said:


> Hail Caesar is the third film in the Coen Brothers "Numbskull Trilogy". The first two are "Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" And "Intolerable Cruelty". I've seen bits of the first one and half of the second.
> 
> Clooney is in them all. He's also in the Coen Brothers "Burn After Reading" which I've seen in its entirety and has plenty of numbskull behavior in it. It could be the fourth film in "the trilogy".
> 
> My reaction to all of them is that they're very dark comedies. They're populated by seemingly normal people who are actually much less capable than they should be. None of the characters exhibit common sense when it counts. Or are they just stupid? If they are, how did they build normal lives and relationships?
> 
> The typical movie presents characters who are average but manage to rise to the occasion, perhaps ridiculously so. The Coens take the opposite approach.
> 
> Edited to add: I think what the Coens are going for is madness. Their characters become unhinged and very dark things happen as a result.


*While I liked  O Brother, Where Art Thou?, This latest movie was just totally boring and pointless! 

All that I was trying to do was to save you folks some of your hard-earned cash on seeing a major league flop like Hail Caesar!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

arbitrator said:


> *While I liked  O Brother, Where Art Thou?, This latest movie was just totally boring and pointless!
> 
> All that I was trying to do was to save you folks some of your hard-earned cash on seeing a major league flop like Hail Caesar!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not saying that it wasn't bad! I have yet to see it. It's just interesting to me to see what director/writers with a proven track record come up with. You kind of know what to expect in a certain way and yet there's room for surprises.


----------



## CH

DEADPOOL

WATCH IT!!!! You won't be disappointed. BTW, not a kid friendly movie at all, totally NSFK in any shape or form.


----------



## heartsbeating

My husband enjoyed Deadpool as well. He went solo as I was busy elsewhere. We met again afterwards and he was laughing, telling me about it. 

Other movies we have recently watched included Black Mass with Johnny Depp and Joel Edgerton. 'The true story of ****** Bulger, the brother of a state senator and the most infamous violent criminal in the history of South Boston, who became an FBI informant to take down a Mafia family invading his turf.' To Depp's credit, his acting and makeup combined to easily forget it was him in the role. It was a good casting. I turned away from the screen a couple of times with the violence. I didn't feel emotional connection to the characters and the impacts of actions to the wider community weren't explored. I'd give it a solid 3 out of 5 stars.

Southpaw with Jake Gyllenhaal. I really wanted to like this movie but it just fell short for me. The story-line seemed to skip in an almost 'one thing led to another' way and it was a predictable boxing movie where again I didn't feel any emotional connection with the main character. Thanks to Forest Whitaker, we decided to stick with it through to the end. I commented to my husband that I was impressed with the training and discipline Jake Gylenhaal would have undergone to achieve his physique and boxing movements/techniques... my husband was less convinced, feeling it was part of his job to have trainers and to get in shape. This then led to a discussion (over the movie) around what is more impressive and deserves props in terms of working-out. Apparently the more resources one has in terms of time, money and equipment, the less impressed my husband is... (pass the popcorn)... and afterwards we ended up watching snippets of various boxing matches. 

I have been eyeing 'Already Tomorrow in Hong Kong' as a romance movie. It does look akin to Before Sunrise which has me hesitant as I've loved that movie and don't feel the need to find a new interpretation. Still, I've enjoyed the crowds and humidity of Hong Kong so the promise of scenic shots does have appeal. Anyone else seen this yet? And I'm also eagerly waiting for the Snoopy movie to become available for rent. Not long now!


----------



## ConanHub

Deadpool was almost good. Middle school boy humor with millions of dollars to make it come true.

Way too raunchy for me but even I was laughing at many scenes.

Very embarrassed and looking down for several scenes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

Blondilocks said:


> I wish I'd only seen bits of 'Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?'. Kept thinking that since George Clooney was in it that it must be at least decent. Wrong! Might as well have watched the Stooges. Stupid, stupid characters.


Couldn't disagree more. 

Hilarious movie, outdone only by it's outstanding soundtrack.


----------



## RandomDude

Victor Frankenstein was... interesting, the acting was good, surprised it flopped =/


----------



## heartsbeating

_Waffle Street._

I can't even rate this. The one time I didn't bother watching the trailer and just went by quick glance of customer reviews and saw Danny Glover's name. We watched the first 30mins (which was trying) and then fast forwarded the rest, stopping to get the main bits to see if it was redeemable. Turns out, no. Afterwards I read the reviews again... comedy, really?

Based on a true story and his memoir. Oh boy. The way we interpreted this story was wealthy, entitled white guy with a degree, gets fired from his Wall Street job. Then has the luxury to goof around for several weeks, is offered to be part of the family business that his father and grandfather established but instead decides he needs to 'earn his stripes' making it on his own. He ends up as a server at the chicken and waffle house. That moment where a couple of staff are asking him to get several ingredients, was that meant to seem stressful and goofy? He then wants to buy one of the franchises but it gets sold before he has a chance. We were watching this in disbelief at the naivety of this character. Father and grandfather come back to financially help him buy the restaurant which he accepts. I think it's intended to be a charming 'fish out of water' story. I saw it as naive and out of touch. But that's just me


----------



## RandomDude

ZOOTOPIA! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED! 

Especially if you love animals, just watched it with my little cuteness, haha was a great movie!

Dont watch the trailers! Just watch it!


----------



## CH

Supes vs the Batz, good movie overall. Would have been a great movie if they got someone else to play Lex (like Kevin Spacey).

Jesse E. was just so damn annoying I wanted to reach through the screen and slap him.

Lex is a genius mastermind, not some physco acting like the Joker. His performance almost made me think it was the Joker disguised as Lex Luthor.

Don't let the critics fool you, this is a good movie. Just zone out a little when JE is onscreen.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> ZOOTOPIA! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!
> 
> Especially if you love animals, just watched it with my little cuteness, haha was a great movie!
> 
> Dont watch the trailers! Just watch it!


My dad took the boys to see today, I am sure they had a blast. They are anxiously waiting for that other Animal movie coming out in the summer i think (the one about the lives of animals when their owners leave)



CH said:


> Supes vs the Batz, good movie overall. Would have been a great movie if they got someone else to play Lex (like Kevin Spacey).
> 
> Jesse E. was just so damn annoying I wanted to reach through the screen and slap him.
> 
> Lex is a genius mastermind, not some physco acting like the Joker. His performance almost made me think it was the Joker disguised as Lex Luthor.
> 
> Don't let the critics fool you, this is a good movie. Just zone out a little when JE is onscreen.


Heard similar thinks about Jesse E being miscast for that role.


----------



## RandomDude

EllisRedding said:


> My dad took the boys to see today, I am sure they had a blast. They are anxiously waiting for that other Animal movie coming out in the summer i think (the one about the lives of animals when their owners leave)


Secret Life of Pets? 

My daughter and I are also looking forward to Jungle Book! 
"The bare necessities!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4qgAaxB_pc


----------



## 2ntnuf

I remember the first time I saw this movie, I thought it was pretty interesting. 

Knowing (2009) - IMDb


----------



## SimplyAmorous

The other day.. our family gathered around & watched







...

Not the little one...he was in the other room.. 

This movie is not labeled a comedy.. but come on.. it's roaring hilarious !! or we're all sick at our house... if someone asked husband what the funniest movie he's ever seen was, hands down, he'd say "Falling down"... he's the one who wanted to watch it showing the teens.. they were roaring with some of these scenes... the man had clear anger management issues.. 

I hated the ending.. but it worked out....cause their "Walking Dead" was ready to come on.. and we shut the movie down.. so they never seen the ending, we told them it was tragic.. he gets killed..


----------



## Shoto1984

Going to agree with the earlier comments on Bat vs Sup Fun movie with an intro to other Justice League characters for future films. Also agree on Lex character. I could only thing they were trying to reach the teenage hacker/geek demographic....?


----------



## Fozzy

SimplyAmorous said:


> The other day.. our family gathered around & watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Not the little one...he was in the other room..
> 
> This movie is not labeled a comedy.. but come on.. it's roaring hilarious !! or we're all sick at our house... if someone asked husband what the funniest movie he's ever seen was, hands down, he'd say "Falling down"... he's the one who wanted to watch it showing the teens.. they were roaring with some of these scenes... the man had clear anger management issues..
> 
> I hated the ending.. but it worked out....cause their "Walking Dead" was ready to come on.. and we shut the movie down.. so they never seen the ending, we told them it was tragic.. he gets killed..


A lot of fast food places serve breakfast all day now. That could have defused the situation a lot earlier in the day.


----------



## Talker67

dead pool was both funny and full of action. Had a little too much violence to please my wife, but too bad! lol


----------



## RandomDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFcoC1FJOhA



Preparing for Jungle Book! Woooo!


----------



## Shoto1984

I rewatched Crimson Tide a few nights ago. Good drama and good performances by Gene Hackman and Denzel Washington. It was a fun surprise to see young James Ganfolfini and Viggo Mortensen in the cast. Their roles in this film foreshadow roles they played later in their careers that they are know for. 

B+


----------



## Runs like Dog

The Big Short is a very good film. Highly recommend it.


----------



## JoeHenderson

Deadpool: A- . I think it did what it set out to do. It's Deadpool, super smart a$$. It was fairly low brow and violent, which is right up my alley. 

Batman v Superman: B+. I know it has been met with poor reviews from critics, and I do agree with some of the critiques. That said, it was enjoyable for me and I knew that DC was playing catch-up in terms of setting up the DC Universe on the big screen. It really didn't feel as long as the movie was.


----------



## RandomDude

Deadpool is A+ to me

Think I found my sig
Wait... scratch that... too corny!


----------



## Fozzy

Batman V Superman--I'll give it a B.

I wanted to dislike it. But I didn't. I've NEVER liked any of the Superman movies or TV shows, and Affleck's performance in Daredevil was vomit-inducing, so I was prepared for the worst. I was pleasantly surprised.

The heavy, dark atmosphere lent itself perfectly to a Batman film and actually made Superman watchable for once. Ben Affleck actually did a pretty good job with Batman, and although the movie itself wasn't quite on-par with the Christopher Nolan Batman films, I think he actually did a better job with the character.

What keeps the movie from really standing out? Two things--ambitiousness, and Jesse Eisenberg. The movie just tried to pack too much into one film. This was a two-film story, even dispensing with the origins. The setup for the coming Justice League movie was ham-handed. Jesse Eisenberg, as has been previously mentioned, seemed to be trying to play the Joker, not Lex. I didn't see a mastermind so much as I did just a pr!ck with too much money and too little medication. The plot moved without sufficient explanation from one point to another, especially the reconciliation of the titular disagreement.

Gal Gadot was gorgeous and believable in her 10 minutes of screen time as Wonder Woman. Let's hope they expand on her in the future, maybe with her own origin story.

DC has been trying for years now to get the Marvel formula right. They almost succeeded this time.


----------



## Herschel

Just saw The Martian. Was better than I expected. Matt Damon had just the right amount of I'm so cool and I'm hamming it up, but not overly so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Bats vs Supes.

Didn't care for it.

Tried to do too much.

Affleck was an ok Bruce Wayne and a bad Batman.

Lex Luthor was incredibly pathetic.

Fight choreography was good though.

Introducing Wonder Woman and Doomsday was a big fail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

He Never Died

This is a GREAT one. Sort of horror/thriller/comedy without really falling squarely into any one category. Henry Rollins plays a guy that for reasons that are somewhat explained in the movie, can't die. He can be intense, frightening and hilarious all in the same scene, and he does this many times in the movie. It's on Netflix.


----------

